# Chicago Metropolitan Lounge



## Jim G.

About a year ago I complained about the "nasty women" running the CML. Others had issues and made similar comments. On Feb. 25th, I had an opportunity to visit the lounge again. At the desk was a gentleman named John Lavery. Mr. Lavery was very friendly and accommodating. He made all announcements in a professional manner and apparently enjoyed his position. I hope the change is permanent.


----------



## Fred Wis.

Wouldn't hurt to tell Amtrak, you appreciated the good customer service. If all we do is complain, then they don't know that we see they are making progress.


----------



## the_traveler

I am not certain if it is John, but a (nice) gentleman from the ML is going to retire this spring  before the ML moves to its new location in the Great Hall.


----------



## Chaz

Thread at Trainorders March 10 re investigations into possible malfeasance ($ etc) in both the CUS lounge re-construction & the new $20 a day lounge. Don't know if this is just hearsay.

http://www.trainorders.com/discussion/read.php?4,3982011


----------



## the_traveler

Isn't the "$20/ day" club the Legacy Club, not the ML? :huh: That is a totally different lounge than the ML - also located in the Great Hall!

I thought the LC had closed, but I see on Facebook that it is Open now. People are going to it, and my understanding is that the ML will reopen later this summer (2016).


----------



## chakk

Some Amtrak conductors are promoting the LC via P.A. Announcements on trains arriving Chicago this week.


----------



## HenryK

The Trainorders thread seems to be just rumors.

The last year or so I've taken half a dozen sleepers out of Chicago Union Station, and the Metropolitan Lounge staffers, both men and women, have been exemplary—friendly, polite and helpful. Perhaps the nasty old Cerberuses are gone forever.


----------



## MiRider

I've been in the ML dozens of times and I've never experienced any 'nasty women' working there. Everyone that I've the pleasure of interacting with has been professional and helpful. They're not there to be 'nice women', they're there to do a job.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

In my experiences with the Chicago Metropolitan Lounge I have seen nothing but "firmly friendly" and reasonably efficient service from the Desk Attendants. Considering how many travelers lose much of their common sense when traveling, it sometimes takes a firm hand to keep them going the right direction (kind of along the lines of Cat Herding); I have never seen outright rudeness except in a few cases where a patron was rude to begin with.


----------



## Chaz

Henry K .. Rumors? Maybe so but Gene Poon's rumors are more trustworthy than most. He has a lot of haters there but I've always liked him. He does have some reliable informants it seems. We'll see eh?


----------



## Brian Battuello

I've also been through the Metro Lounge about two dozen times, and enjoy having a place to hang out between trains. I've never had really bad service there, and sometimes they are downright friendly.

The last time I went through, a 40-something man seemed to be in charge, although wandering around the room rather than working the front desk. He said he was a "retired" Amtrak conductor who got tired of riding the rails and posted for the position. He told me all about the new lounge, although admitted that there were still a number of undecided issues. He said there would be showers and some sort of bar, either cash or "gasp" with a drink token or two. It is so rare to see something on Amtrak actually get better.

My greatest amusement is the announcement system. As anyone who has been there knows, an employee creates an announcement by speaking loudly into a phone, clearly audible through most of the lounge. Then he or she hits a button and the phone replays the announcement in all its glory through the loudspeakers. You'd think after a few days on the job an employee would be ready to just make announcements directly. I don't think I've ever heard one erase and re-record one.

Looking forward to the new lounge, but also may give the Legacy Club a try next time I'm in town.


----------



## tim49424

I've never had a problem in the ML. I'm looking forward to the new ML opening, however. I'll likely not try the Legacy as I'd have no need for it and wouldn't be willing to spend the extra $20 for the same services I'd use.


----------



## neroden

It's Chicago. I wouldn't be surprised if someone involved was skimming money, and I'm sure if they did they'll get caught.

As long as we get the new lounge and it works right... I'm all about the results. Nobody bothers much if the graft gets the job done. Famously, the problem with the Tweed Courthouse was that the graft got so large that they didn't finish the courthouse. Until then, everyone was all "hey, the system works".


----------



## Hal

Jim G. said:


> About a year ago I complained about the "nasty women" running the CML. Others had issues and made similar comments. On Feb. 25th, I had an opportunity to visit the lounge again. At the desk was a gentleman named John Lavery. Mr. Lavery was very friendly and accommodating. He made all announcements in a professional manner and apparently enjoyed his position. I hope the change is permanent.


The lounge desk positions are filled by seniority.


----------



## SarahZ

OlympianHiawatha said:


> In my experiences with the Chicago Metropolitan Lounge I have seen nothing but "firmly friendly" and reasonably efficient service from the Desk Attendants. Considering how many travelers lose much of their common sense when traveling, it sometimes takes a firm hand to keep them going the right direction (kind of along the lines of Cat Herding); I have never seen outright rudeness except in a few cases where a patron was rude to begin with.


Ditto.


----------



## Acela150

Chaz said:


> Henry K .. Rumors? Maybe so but Gene Poon's rumors are more trustworthy than most. He has a lot of haters there but I've always liked him. He does have some reliable informants it seems. We'll see eh?


Gene is often full of himself and often spreads bad info. Matter of fact Amtrak can't stand the guy cause he is always posting information that isn't for the public. I'm somewhat surprised that they have fired off a few cease and desist notices to him. I rarely listen to the guys posts. TO is also a bad site to read cause when people with the correct information post the correct information their mods delete it. I don't understand how people haven't left cause of that. When I post true and valid info that gets deleted here I almost lose my mind.


----------



## tim49424

Acela150 said:


> Chaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry K .. Rumors? Maybe so but Gene Poon's rumors are more trustworthy than most. He has a lot of haters there but I've always liked him. He does have some reliable informants it seems. We'll see eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Gene is often full of himself and often spreads bad info. Matter of fact Amtrak can't stand the guy cause he is always posting information that isn't for the public. I'm somewhat surprised that they have fired off a few cease and desist notices to him. I rarely listen to the guys posts. TO is also a bad site to read cause when people with the correct information post the correct information their mods delete it. I don't understand how people haven't left cause of that. When I post true and valid info that gets deleted here I almost lose my mind.
Click to expand...

TO is a dumpster fire of a message board.....inaccurate information and in the few informative threads on the site, you can only read the first page of posts if you are not a member. Thanks but no thanks, I'll stick with AU for my Amtrak information!


----------



## Acela150

That is for sure. A member of TO posted that Eddystone Rail would start receiving Crude oil trains soon. Eddystone was having some work done. But the main reason that they aren't getting any more oil trains is that Delta Airlines started buying foreign Crude again. And those trains to Eddystone were for Delta's jet fuel.

Some railfans think they know everything about the industry. ThirdRail and myself agree on this. Then there are the Railroad Employees like myself that get furloughed due to a lack of work. Those Eddystone oil trains used 2 or 3 crews a night depending on situation. An empty would go On Duty at 7pm and take the trains out of Eddystone to pretty much a siding. Get back in their jitney to the end of the other siding and take a loaded train to the plant. While a crew would be On Duty at 6pm and take the loads out of Pottstown or pick up the train at Abrams and take it to the siding. If there were not a train on the siding the process would be as follows. 9pm On Duty time take the train out. A crew would take a loaded train from Pottstown or Cleona to the plant or siding. While a third crew would pick up a train at Abrams and take it to the plant or siding.


----------



## PVD

The overhead announcement delay is to prevent feedback. It is amusing to see it in action, but it does work. It prevents the announcement from being picked up by an open mic, with the resultant "squeal".


----------



## tim49424

PVD said:


> The overhead announcement delay is to prevent feedback. It is amusing to see it in action, but it does work. It prevents the announcement from being picked up by an open mic, with the resultant "squeal".


I noticed that for the first time when I was in the ML last month. I too was amused by it and actually found it somewhat helpful as I was close enough to hear the original announcement and was able to head to the front to board my train and got in line before anyone else. I'll remember that when I'm there next month.


----------



## Lonestar648

That is the original PA system installed when the Lounge was opened many years ago.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

At least they use live announcements. Back before the DFW Airport opened and everything went in and out of Love Field, that airport had a Jukebox with prerecorded flight announcements on record discs. At each Gate was a keyboard the agent used to activate the box when it was time to make the announcement for whatever flight was up. A friend of mine was in the right place at the right time to salvage many of the records and they make for very interesting listening.


----------



## wwchi

any updates on the new ML at CUS? I haven't noticed any signs saying opening soon or anything - anyone in the know here?


----------



## Ziv

I am going to be there in one week, I hope it is open. I had no idea that it was closed.



wwchi said:


> any updates on the new ML at CUS? I haven't noticed any signs saying opening soon or anything - anyone in the know here?


----------



## PRR 60

Ziv said:


> I am going to be there in one week, I hope it is open. I had no idea that it was closed.
> 
> 
> 
> wwchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> any updates on the new ML at CUS? I haven't noticed any signs saying opening soon or anything - anyone in the know here?
Click to expand...

There is a new Metropolitan Lounge being built at Chicago Union Station. However, if the new lounge is not ready, the old one will be open. One way or another, a lounge will be available.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Ziv said:


> I am going to be there in one week, I hope it is open. I had no idea that it was closed.
> 
> 
> 
> wwchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> any updates on the new ML at CUS? I haven't noticed any signs saying opening soon or anything - anyone in the know here?
Click to expand...

The "old" lounge is not closed yet. They're renovating a new space (in the Great Hall) for the new lounge. It's expected to open this summer.


----------



## wwchi

PRR 60 said:


> Ziv said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be there in one week, I hope it is open. I had no idea that it was closed.
> 
> 
> 
> wwchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> any updates on the new ML at CUS? I haven't noticed any signs saying opening soon or anything - anyone in the know here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a new Metropolitan Lounge being built at Chicago Union Station. However, if the new lounge is not ready, the old one will be open. One way or another, a lounge will be available.
Click to expand...

old/current one is definitely open, just meant the one that is begin built.


----------



## Lonestar648

Last date given for opening the new lounge was June 2016. Haven't heard any changes or updates.


----------



## tim49424

Lonestar648 said:


> Last date given for opening the new lounge was June 2016. Haven't heard any changes or updates.


Same here. I'd overheard the attendant back in February say June 1. I've heard somewhere they won't be ready by then. I'm anxiously keeping my eye out for updates and am heading down there shortly after it opens.


----------



## Deni

I'm in a roomette on the Cap leaving June 2nd, love it if the new one was open by then, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## TylerP42

Deni said:


> I'm in a roomette on the Cap leaving June 2nd, love it if the new one was open by then, but I won't hold my breath.


It's due to open _sometime_ in June. They've been moving the date back and forward for awhile now.


----------



## Deni

TylerP42 said:


> Deni said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a roomette on the Cap leaving June 2nd, love it if the new one was open by then, but I won't hold my breath.
> 
> 
> 
> It's due to open _sometime_ in June. They've been moving the date back and forward for awhile now.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but when somebody posted the June 1st date I got all hopeful.


----------



## JayPea

Last I heard was the last day for the old lounge is June 12th. I'll be at Union Station the 12th so will see I guess.


----------



## Acela150

In Chat tonight RRBill had mentioned that he was in the current Met Lounge and stated that the new one doesn't seem to be close to ready. As we like to say on the railroad... Stand By..


----------



## Lonestar648

we will be going through CHI on the 20th of June so due hope the new Lounge has been opened by then, but these projects always seem to take longer than was initially planned.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Chicago + Amtrak= ??????????

The answer is Blowing in the Wind!


----------



## TylerP42

I've been personally inside the new metro lounge twice, and they are making a lot of progress in short time. Trust me, it will be ready by _Early __Summer_ 2016. Didn't necessarily say June, but they're shooting for June.


----------



## Trainmans daughter

JayPea said:


> Last I heard was the last day for the old lounge is June 12th. I'll be at Union Station the 12th so will see I guess.


Me too! Arriving on the CZ that day. We'll probably see each other, but without knowing the secret AU handshake, we'll pass right by each other (hopefully in the new lounge) without even knowing it.


----------



## JayPea

Trainmans daughter said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last I heard was the last day for the old lounge is June 12th. I'll be at Union Station the 12th so will see I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Arriving on the CZ that day. We'll probably see each other, but without knowing the secret AU handshake, we'll pass right by each other (hopefully in the new lounge) without even knowing it.
Click to expand...

Funny thing. My uncle and I will be leaving out on the CZ that day.


----------



## Ziv

Cool to hear that I will be able to see the old lounge before the new one replaces it!



PRR 60 said:


> Ziv said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be there in one week, I hope it is open. I had no idea that it was closed.
> 
> 
> 
> wwchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> any updates on the new ML at CUS? I haven't noticed any signs saying opening soon or anything - anyone in the know here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a new Metropolitan Lounge being built at Chicago Union Station. However, if the new lounge is not ready, the old one will be open. One way or another, a lounge will be available.
Click to expand...


----------



## rtabern

The last day for the old lounge will be Sunday, June 12th. The new lounge opens on Monday, June 13th. Confirmed by several Amtrak sources yesterday.


----------



## Steve4031

Cool. Thanks


----------



## Bob Dylan

Not that I doubt you or your sources Rob, but I wouldn't make a Special trip to Chicago based in this Date being the Official Opening!

After all, it's Amtrak and Chicago!


----------



## tim49424

Bob Dylan said:


> Not that I doubt you or your sources Rob, but I wouldn't make a Special trip to Chicago based in this Date being the Official Opening!
> 
> After all, it's Amtrak and Chicago!


Agreed. Sources may be reliable and dates may be "solid" but stuff happens. Myself, I'm going to wait until it's open to venture down there and check it out. I don't want to be disappointed by being a day or two early due to unforeseen circumstances.


----------



## rtabern

Bob Dylan said:


> Not that I doubt you or your sources Rob, but I wouldn't make a Special trip to Chicago based in this Date being the Official Opening!
> 
> After all, it's Amtrak and Chicago!


Exactly. Take what was said with a grain of salt. We just happened to be walking by the construction entrance in the Great Hall just as two contractors were leaving. They let us peek our heads inside, but would not allow photos. It's looking nice (workers were working on the staircase between levels of the lounge). They still have A LOT of work if it's going to be done in a month... but I would say it's do-able. Most of the major walls, etc. are up with drywall... it will depend on how long the cosmetic stuff with take.


----------



## wwchi

rtabern said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I doubt you or your sources Rob, but I wouldn't make a Special trip to Chicago based in this Date being the Official Opening!
> 
> After all, it's Amtrak and Chicago!
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Take what was said with a grain of salt. We just happened to be walking by the construction entrance in the Great Hall just as two contractors were leaving. They let us peek our heads inside, but would not allow photos. It's looking nice (workers were working on the staircase between levels of the lounge). They still have A LOT of work if it's going to be done in a month... but I would say it's do-able. Most of the major walls, etc. are up with drywall... it will depend on how long the cosmetic stuff with take.
Click to expand...

thanks for the update!


----------



## Ryan

If you're in the Amtrak Fans Facebook group, a guy posted a picture or two within the last week or so.

(Paul Sanders, 5 May if you're looking)


----------



## daybeers

Lonestar648 said:


> we will be going through CHI on the 20th of June so due hope the new Lounge has been opened by then, but these projects always seem to take longer than was initially planned.


Same here!


----------



## Steve4031

I would not make a special trip but it is in the way home from work for me so it would be easy for me to use my select plus card to go in and look.


----------



## mycalpal

I will be arriving in Chicago on the Empire Builder on June 17th, connecting to the Lake Shore Limited so perhaps I will get to see the new Metropolitan Lounge if it is open! Great news!


----------



## Amy in TX

I was just in the lounge and the woman at the front desk who gathered us to walk to the train (Capitol Ltd - on board waiting for departure) said it would be opening in June. She also said if you arrive in Chicago on a sleeper but are leaving in coach you will NOT be able to use the lounge unless you are otherwise qualified to enter.


----------



## TylerP42

Amy in TX said:


> I was just in the lounge and the woman at the front desk who gathered us to walk to the train (Capitol Ltd - on board waiting for departure) said it would be opening in June. She also said if you arrive in Chicago on a sleeper but are leaving in coach you will NOT be able to use the lounge unless you are otherwise qualified to enter.


Seriously? SERIOUSLY? That's ridiculous. Why pay for the sleeper service (that says it includes lounge access)???


----------



## daybeers

TylerP42 said:


> Amy in TX said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just in the lounge and the woman at the front desk who gathered us to walk to the train (Capitol Ltd - on board waiting for departure) said it would be opening in June. She also said if you arrive in Chicago on a sleeper but are leaving in coach you will NOT be able to use the lounge unless you are otherwise qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? SERIOUSLY? That's ridiculous. Why pay for the sleeper service (that says it includes lounge access)???
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's pretty ridiculous, but I don't think that will happen. If it does, Amtrak Customer Relations better be ready.


----------



## Trainmans daughter

Amy in TX said:


> I was just in the lounge and the woman at the front desk who gathered us to walk to the train (Capitol Ltd - on board waiting for departure) said it would be opening in June. She also said if you arrive in Chicago on a sleeper but are leaving in coach you will NOT be able to use the lounge unless you are otherwise qualified to enter.


Was that one of those Chicago "Gate Dragons" we hear so much about?


----------



## TylerP42

I'll be sure to talk to my contacts about it and ask them for sure.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sure sounds like another Chicago Dragon making up rules on the fly!


----------



## pennyk

Bob Dylan said:


> Sure sounds like another Chicago Dragon making up rules on the fly!


I do not believe anyone is making up rules on the fly. I heard the same thing in Chicago when I was there last month.


----------



## Bob Dylan

pennyk said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sounds like another Chicago Dragon making up rules on the fly!
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe anyone is making up rules on the fly. I heard the same thing in Chicago when I was there last month.
Click to expand...

Granted that y'all have heard this from various sources but this one is a major change in policy since up to now if one had a Sleeping Car ticket for that particular day, whether arriving or departing you were eligible to use the Lounge that day!

Hopefully these people are mistaken but if not just another example of giving the paying passengers Less for Higher Fares!

This sucks!


----------



## tim49424

I took a round trip from Holland, MI to Glenview and got to use the lounge going from Business Class on the Pere Marquette to coach on the Hiawatha last month with no problems at all.


----------



## Lonestar648

If you arrive on a sleeper connecting to an all coach train, then you should be able to use the Lounge, it part of the reservation to get from point A to B. If you arrive on Coach connecting to a Sleeper there is no problem, so why would the passenger be treated such on the reverse?


----------



## Everydaymatters

Will BC pax be able to use the lounge?


----------



## tim49424

Lonestar648 said:


> If you arrive on a sleeper connecting to an all coach train, then you should be able to use the Lounge, it part of the reservation to get from point A to B. If you arrive on Coach connecting to a Sleeper there is no problem, so why would the passenger be treated such on the reverse?



Shouldn't. Your purchase for a BC or Sleeper is supposed to give you total access to the lounge no matter what your ticket says for your connecting train. That policy is still stated on the Amtrak page: https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=AM_Content_C&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1241245658203&WT.z_va_evt=redirect&WT.z_va_topic=Station%20Information&WT.z_va_unit=Metropolitan%20Lounge&WT.z_va_group=Station%20Details

"Metropolitan Lounges are available in Chicago - Union Station, Los Angeles - Union Station and Portland, OR - Union Station to sleeping car passengers, business class passengers with a same-day travel ticket (departure or arrival) and Amtrak Guest Rewards Select Plus or Select Executive members. Relax and enjoy comfortable, quiet lounge seating, complimentary non-alcoholic beverages, snacks, and internet access. Attendants are available to assist with reservations, ticketing and local information."

As I said above, I didn't have any problems switching from the Pere Marquette Business Class to the Hiawatha, which is all coach, using the lounge during the layover.

With so many problems, I plan to print out the policy and have it with me every time I'm in that scenario.


----------



## PRR 60

tim49424 said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you arrive on a sleeper connecting to an all coach train, then you should be able to use the Lounge, it part of the reservation to get from point A to B. If you arrive on Coach connecting to a Sleeper there is no problem, so why would the passenger be treated such on the reverse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't. Your purchase for a BC or Sleeper is supposed to give you total access to the lounge no matter what your ticket says for your connecting train. That policy is still stated on the Amtrak page: https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=AM_Content_C&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1241245658203&WT.z_va_evt=redirect&WT.z_va_topic=Station%20Information&WT.z_va_unit=Metropolitan%20Lounge&WT.z_va_group=Station%20Details
> 
> "Metropolitan Lounges are available in Chicago - Union Station, Los Angeles - Union Station and Portland, OR - Union Station to sleeping car passengers, business class passengers with a same-day travel ticket (departure or arrival) and Amtrak Guest Rewards Select Plus or Select Executive members. Relax and enjoy comfortable, quiet lounge seating, complimentary non-alcoholic beverages, snacks, and internet access. Attendants are available to assist with reservations, ticketing and local information."
> 
> As I said above, I didn't have any problems switching from the Pere Marquette Business Class to the Hiawatha, which is all coach, using the lounge during the layover.
> 
> With so many problems, I plan to print out the policy and have it with me every time I'm in that scenario.
Click to expand...

The policy is the policy until they issue a new policy, which can happen without notice.

I've heard the same thing about departing passengers only with the thought that the change will take place when the new Chicago lounge opens. I don't consider it more than a rumor at this point, but given recent history, it would not surprise me.

The new lounge is very un-Amtrak looking. I hope that they will upgrade their snack and beverage offerings to match the physical surroundings. That aspect of the existing lounge is pretty miserable.

The last time I was at the Metropolitan lounge in Chicago, the place was so packed that I literally had to sit on an end table. If I had not been with a small group, I would have walked out and sat in the Great Hall. Just having an actual chair for sitting will be an upgrade for me.


----------



## tim49424

PRR 60 said:


> tim49424 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you arrive on a sleeper connecting to an all coach train, then you should be able to use the Lounge, it part of the reservation to get from point A to B. If you arrive on Coach connecting to a Sleeper there is no problem, so why would the passenger be treated such on the reverse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't. Your purchase for a BC or Sleeper is supposed to give you total access to the lounge no matter what your ticket says for your connecting train. That policy is still stated on the Amtrak page: https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=AM_Content_C&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1241245658203&WT.z_va_evt=redirect&WT.z_va_topic=Station%20Information&WT.z_va_unit=Metropolitan%20Lounge&WT.z_va_group=Station%20Details
> 
> "Metropolitan Lounges are available in Chicago - Union Station, Los Angeles - Union Station and Portland, OR - Union Station to sleeping car passengers, business class passengers with a same-day travel ticket (departure or arrival) and Amtrak Guest Rewards Select Plus or Select Executive members. Relax and enjoy comfortable, quiet lounge seating, complimentary non-alcoholic beverages, snacks, and internet access. Attendants are available to assist with reservations, ticketing and local information."
> 
> As I said above, I didn't have any problems switching from the Pere Marquette Business Class to the Hiawatha, which is all coach, using the lounge during the layover.
> 
> With so many problems, I plan to print out the policy and have it with me every time I'm in that scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The policy is the policy until they issue a new policy, which can happen without notice.
> 
> I've heard the same thing about departing passengers only with the thought that the change will take place when the new Chicago lounge opens. I don't consider it more than a rumor at this point, but given recent history, it would not surprise me.
Click to expand...

I guess we'll see in about a month or so. I'm always the eternal Amtrak optimist, so I have hope it's the same as it's been before.


----------



## jis

If true I don't understand what the marketing logic would be behind downgrading facilities for upper class passengers. This is almost opposite of what airlines do. Some airlines maintain special arrival lounges for the Upper Class passengers to use upon arrival to take a shower and get ready before they head off to business or pleasure or whatever.

Similarly I don't understand the lack of TQP bonuses for the Sleeper passengers. AFAIK most airlines give TQP and straight points/segments bonuses to their upper class passengers. I wonder which genius dreams up these self defeating strategies at Amtrak?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Ditto to what jishnu said!


----------



## Palmetto

PRR60: could you shed some light on this comment of yours?"

"The new lounge is very un-Amtrak looking."


----------



## zephyr17

Palmetto said:


> PRR60: could you shed some light on this comment of yours?"
> 
> "The new lounge is very un-Amtrak looking."


Not crappy?


----------



## Lonestar648

I thought the concept pictures showed a much improved and up scaled lounge.


----------



## TylerP42

There will be a Pennsylvania room (old looking; dedicated to the Pennsy), a Millennial area, a family area, and a buisness area.


----------



## zephyr17

I would pretty much discount what that Chicago agent said about restricting access for incoming passengers unless I heard something from another source. If anything, it would make more sense to restrict access to the current, much smaller, lounge. About 90% of what I've heard from Amtrak onboard or station staff has never come to pass. Amtrak's rumor mills are alive and thriving.


----------



## SarahZ

Palmetto said:


> PRR60: could you shed some light on this comment of yours?"
> 
> "The new lounge is very un-Amtrak looking."


The decor doesn't look like the background of my baby pics (late '70s).


----------



## JayPea

zephyr17 said:


> I would pretty much discount what that Chicago agent said about restricting access for incoming passengers unless I heard something from another source. If anything, it would make more sense to restrict access to the current, much smaller, lounge. About 90% of what I've heard from Amtrak onboard or station staff has never come to pass. Amtrak's rumor mills are alive and thriving.


It was just a few months ago rumor had it the new lounge wouldn't have bathrooms. That certainly proved to be false and until I see or hear otherwise I won't believe this rumor either.


----------



## zephyr17

SarahZ said:


> Palmetto said:
> 
> 
> 
> PRR60: could you shed some light on this comment of yours?"
> 
> "The new lounge is very un-Amtrak looking."
> 
> 
> 
> The decor doesn't look like the background of my baby pics (late '70s).
Click to expand...

No Retinal-Burn Orange?


----------



## PVD

B/C to coach, Coach to B/c perhaps, the upcharge for a short B/C trip might not cover the bags of chips and the like I've seen some folks stuff in their bags, but sleeper passengers really should be left as is.


----------



## George K

Lonestar648 said:


> Last date given for opening the new lounge was June 2016. Haven't heard any changes or updates.


I was there yesterday. I had some time to kill after arriving on 8/28, so we went to the lounge until our ride could pick us up at 6PM. I told the attendant about our situation, and she informed me that as of June 12 (or 13) we will not be able to do that since the new lounge will have different policies (gotta be AGR select, or waiting on an outbound train).

So, I assume that the 12th or 13 of June is the date.


----------



## PRR 60

Palmetto said:


> PRR60: could you shed some light on this comment of yours?"
> 
> "The new lounge is very un-Amtrak looking."


I think the others spoke pretty well for me. Amtrak design is generally pretty institutional. This facility appears to have some actual style, at least based on the limited number of photos, renderings and plans I've seen.


----------



## zephyr17

While I still more or less consider the access policy change to be in the rumor stage, I would like to point out that this is very close to VIA's policy for their Business Class/Panorama Lounges. Only departing passengers and technically only within 2 hours of departure (although I have not seen them enforce that one, although I've only been in the Toronto lounge twice and the Montreal lounge once. I don't count the one in Vancouver, because the only use for that is for the Canadian. BTW, that one isn't even open when the Canadian arrives).


----------



## Palmetto

PRR 60 said:


> Palmetto said:
> 
> 
> 
> PRR60: could you shed some light on this comment of yours?"
> 
> "The new lounge is very un-Amtrak looking."
> 
> 
> 
> I think the others spoke pretty well for me. Amtrak design is generally pretty institutional. This facility appears to have some actual style, at least based on the limited number of photos, renderings and plans I've seen.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## TylerP42

The rumors are true. I talked to a source, said "it's technically been policy since 1971, we just were nice about it". So, if you are in a sleeper and connecting to coach, even if it is, say, a 1,000 dollar roomette from Flagstaff to CHI, but you want to take coach to, say, Springfield, you cannot use the lounge. You must be departing in a sleeper or business class.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

TylerP42 said:


> The rumors are true. I talked to a source, said "it's technically been policy since 1971, we just were nice about it". So, if you are in a sleeper and connecting to coach, even if it is, say, a 1,000 dollar roomette from Flagstaff to CHI, but you want to take coach to, say, Springfield, you cannot use the lounge. You must be departing in a sleeper or business class.


"it's technically been policy since 1971, we just were nice about it"? Someone up above posted this

"Metropolitan Lounges are available in Chicago - Union Station, Los Angeles - Union Station and Portland, OR - Union Station to sleeping car passengers, business class passengers with a same-day travel ticket (*departure or arrival*) and Amtrak Guest Rewards Select Plus or Select Executive members. Relax and enjoy comfortable, quiet lounge seating, complimentary non-alcoholic beverages, snacks, and internet access. Attendants are available to assist with reservations, ticketing and local information."


----------



## Ryan

Tell your source that their website doesn't match their so-called policy:



> Metropolitan Lounges are available in Chicago - Union Station, Los Angeles - Union Station and Portland, OR - Union Station to sleeping car passengers, business class passengers with a same-day travel ticket *(departure or arrival)* and Amtrak Guest Rewards Select Plus or Select Executive members. Relax and enjoy comfortable, quiet lounge seating, complimentary non-alcoholic beverages, snacks, and internet access. Attendants are available to assist with reservations, ticketing and local information.


----------



## PaulM

George K said:


> I was there yesterday. I had some time to kill after arriving on 8/28, so we went to the lounge until our ride could pick us up at 6PM. I told the attendant about our situation, and she informed me that as of June 12 (or 13) we will not be able to do that since the new lounge will have different policies (gotta be AGR select, or waiting on an outbound train).


If any of this is true, then maybe select is worthwhile to midwesterners after all.


----------



## George K

The quotation says, "sleeping car passengers, business class passengers with a same-day travel ticket (departure or arrival) *and* Amtrak Guest Rewards Select Plus or Select Executive members."

Though I am an AGR member, I am not Select Plus.

Following the policy, I guess she didn't have to let us in at all.


----------



## TylerP42

I don't know. That's what she told me and she got upset when I pressed the matter. I'm not going to burn bridges in Chicago, sorry.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

George K said:


> The quotation says, "sleeping car passengers, business class passengers with a same-day travel ticket (departure or arrival) *and* Amtrak Guest Rewards Select Plus or Select Executive members."
> 
> Though I am an AGR member, I am not Select Plus.
> 
> Following the policy, I guess she didn't have to let us in at all.


Are you saying you think it means you have to be Select Plus in addition to a sleeper pax? I doubt seriously that's what it means. Perhaps they made a grammatical error (commas, ands and ors can be tricky).


----------



## SarahZ

The grammar is fine if you read the sentence in its entirety.

I take issue with the lack of an Oxford comma, though.


----------



## TylerP42

I have received word the policy will be changing, and amtrak.com will be updated when the time comes around.


----------



## George K

AmtrakBlue said:


> Are you saying you think it means you have to be Select Plus in addition to a sleeper pax? I doubt seriously that's what it means. Perhaps they made a grammatical error (commas, ands and ors can be tricky).


Yes. That's what she told me yesterday. Just being a sleeper pax and arriving isn't enough. Gotta be outbound somewhere to stay OR AGR select.


----------



## Manny T

You mean AGR Select Plus, I think.


----------



## tim49424

Sounds like no hanging out in the lounge after your train arrives if you do not have a same day departure. That's what I'm perceiving from earlier posts.


----------



## John Bredin

TylerP42 said:


> I have received word the policy will be changing, and amtrak.com will be updated when the time comes around.


With all due respect to you for relaying it, if the source for that was the same person who blatantly misstated the present policy, it's still just rumor to me.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sources that misquote policies like that Chicago "insider" are about as believable as Donald Trump,the Clinton's,Ted Cruz, Alex Jones, Brian Williams or the so called "Reporters" on Fox News!


----------



## D.P. Roberts

While this rumor may or may not be true, it does make a certain amount of sense.

I would think that a large portion of sleeper passengers are AGR members. Under the old AGR rules, redemption travel was "zone based", so everyone making short connecting LD trains in or out of Chicago were in sleepers even though they didn't necessarily "need" it for a short trip.

I'm definitely in that boat - now that the AGR rules have changed, I'm planning on taking coach for those connecting trips & only upgrade to sleepers for the long trips. It's kind of a borderline decision - if the shorter segment also includes a meal, or is super early or late, I'm on the fence about sleepers However, if upgrading to the sleepers also gets me access to the Metropolitan Lounge, that's one more reason to upgrade. So, by restricting access like this, Amtrak might sell more upgrades.


----------



## tim49424

D.P. Roberts said:


> While this rumor may or may not be true, it does make a certain amount of sense.
> 
> I would think that a large portion of sleeper passengers are AGR members. Under the old AGR rules, redemption travel was "zone based", so everyone making short connecting LD trains in or out of Chicago were in sleepers even though they didn't necessarily "need" it for a short trip.
> 
> I'm definitely in that boat - now that the AGR rules have changed, I'm planning on taking coach for those connecting trips & only upgrade to sleepers for the long trips. It's kind of a borderline decision - if the shorter segment also includes a meal, or is super early or late, I'm on the fence about sleepers However, if upgrading to the sleepers also gets me access to the Metropolitan Lounge, that's one more reason to upgrade. So, by restricting access like this, Amtrak might sell more upgrades.



Or maybe they're trying to drum up business for the Legacy Lounge?


----------



## Ziv

I am at the Metro Lounge right now and the service is slow and friendly. Wireless is ok, snacks are forthcoming and nearly half the seats are taken. I haven't even considered asking about the Metro lounge sleeper in and/or out policy that will be coming soon... LOL!

On edit: Forget about half taken, it is SRO.


----------



## Bob Dylan

After farther thought, if this ill thought out change does become effective why not implement the $20 charge for a day pass to the Metro Lounge like the Club Acela in PHL is doing? Great Revenue Source! ( I still say that Biz Class Riders shouldn't get better Perks than those that pay the High Bucket Sleeping Car Fares and have to connect to Coach in Chicago through no fault of their own!)

I'd be willing to pay this to avoid the crazy long Coach Lines and the crowded "Bullpen" waiting rooms @ Union Station! YMMV


----------



## wwchi

I was in there the other day....it was fairly quiet. I saw a beverage machine and very limited snacks - either a bag of potato chips or doritos was it. Decided to get up to leave when it was getting more crowded and there was a line of at least 50 people trying to get in. I assume a train had just arrived, but what a zoo. As for the $20/day use of the lounge, that's what the Legacy Club is for. I am looking forward to the new Metropolitan lounge.


----------



## TylerP42

John Bredin said:


> TylerP42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have received word the policy will be changing, and amtrak.com will be updated when the time comes around.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect to you for relaying it, if the source for that was the same person who blatantly misstated the present policy, it's still just rumor to me.
Click to expand...

That was from a different, extremely reputable source. Like in charge of that kind of stuff


----------



## Acela150

TylerP42 said:


> John Bredin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TylerP42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have received word the policy will be changing, and amtrak.com will be updated when the time comes around.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect to you for relaying it, if the source for that was the same person who blatantly misstated the present policy, it's still just rumor to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was from a different, extremely reputable source. Like in charge of that kind of stuff
Click to expand...

And on top of that they just fired a bunch of Central Division Management folks.. So let's not rush to conclusions right now...


----------



## tim49424

I just booked a trip to Maine today and talked to the agent about the rumor regarding coach passengers being disqualified in the new ML even if they had arrived same day on a train with a sleeper reservation (which is going to be my return trip via LSL connecting to the PM). She said I would have access. I stressed to her that I'd heard this was going to be new policy once the new ML opens not current. She put me on hold so she could check with her supervisor. When she came back, she again said I'd have access and there is going to be no policy change. I'm still not convinced, however, if I get turned away, I'll just buy a day pass to the legacy lounge.


----------



## TylerP42

Acela150 said:


> TylerP42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Bredin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TylerP42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have received word the policy will be changing, and amtrak.com will be updated when the time comes around.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect to you for relaying it, if the source for that was the same person who blatantly misstated the present policy, it's still just rumor to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was from a different, extremely reputable source. Like in charge of that kind of stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And on top of that they just fired a bunch of Central Division Management folks.. So let's not rush to conclusions right now...
Click to expand...

Trust me I know about it.


----------



## Durham57

What are the policies for Acela Club Lounge in Washington, D. C.?


----------



## Ryan

https://www.amtrak.com/station-lounges


----------



## zephyr17

I still put it in rumor category. As to further misquoting the policy, that could not have been policy since 1971, since they didn't have first class lounges in 1971, they started opening them in about 1990.


----------



## TylerP42

zephyr17 said:


> I still put it in rumor category. As to further misquoting the policy, that could not have been policy since 1971, since they didn't have first class lounges in 1971, they started opening them in about 1990.


My separate source is a director.
(Not the one who said 1971)


----------



## dlagrua

I read the opening post and the way I see it; if you hold a sleeper ticket on any train for a given day at CUS, the ML must let you in. Why should it matter if you arrived at the station the same day by Amtrak coach, taxi, bus or car? The fact that you present a valid sleeper ticket at the front desk should be your entrance pass.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

dlagrua said:


> I read the opening post and the way I see it; if you hold a sleeper ticket on any train for a given day at CUS, the ML must let you in. Why should it matter if you arrived at the station the same day by Amtrak coach, taxi, bus or car? The fact that you present a valid sleeper ticket at the front desk should be your entrance pass.


If you're LEAVING in a sleeper, yes, you have access to the lounge. The question is if you ARRIVE in a sleeper and then either are leaving by coach, taxi, bus or car.


----------



## Ryan

dlagrua said:


> I read the opening post and the way I see it; if you hold a sleeper ticket on any train for a given day at CUS, the ML must let you in. Why should it matter if you arrived at the station the same day by Amtrak coach, taxi, bus or car? The fact that you present a valid sleeper ticket at the front desk should be your entrance pass.


You should read some of the posts in between as well.


----------



## Palmetto

TylerP42 said:


> The rumors are true. I talked to a source, said "it's technically been policy since 1971, we just were nice about it". So, if you are in a sleeper and connecting to coach, even if it is, say, a 1,000 dollar roomette from Flagstaff to CHI, but you want to take coach to, say, Springfield, you cannot use the lounge. You must be departing in a sleeper or business class.


This what happened to me at Penn Station. Arrived on 97 from Miami and was continuing on to Boston in biz class.


----------



## jis

However Club Acela does not allow Business Class passengers to use it. You got to use it because you arrived by Sleeper. The access to Business Class passengers is only at lounges other than Club Acelas. There are way too many Business Class passengers on the NEC to accommodate them in any Club smaller than a middle sized auditorium. Remember every passenger other than First Class passenger on an Acela is a Business Class passenger!


----------



## Palmetto

jis said:


> However Club Acela does not allow Business Class passengers to use it. You got to use it because you arrived by Sleeper. The access to Business Class passengers is only at lounges other than Club Acelas. There are way too many Business Class passengers on the NEC to accommodate them in any Club smaller than a middle sized auditorium. Remember every passenger other than First Class passenger on an Acela is a Business Class passenger!


So the answer there is: establish business class lounges at major stations on the NEC!  Including Providene, Stamford, Newark, Trenton, Wilmington and Baltimore.


----------



## PVD

What woild be the business case that could made to spend lots of money to provide a perk that would likely have little effect on NEC market share? Who makes up the B/C cohort, and are they likely to be at the station for an extended period of time before or after their trip, and would this additional perk increase B/C take rate or allow fares to increase to the point that the added costs are covered? If not, why would you do it Some of the stations share services with other carriers, they may not have the extra room available in a practical location. I'm not sure Amtrak owns Stamford, It might be CT or MNRR.


----------



## Palmetto

I think the business class cohort is quite varied on Regionals, at least from my observation traveling on them.

As far as being at the station for an extended period of time before or after the trip, I suppose the same objection could be used for Penn, Philadelphia and Union Station as well.

In my own mind, I've told myself that Business Class is not worth the extra expense in the Northeast Corridor given the current "amenities" There is absolutely nothing outstanding about the accomodation; free soft drinks are two cars away; it's often sold out and very crowded. So the business case is if you're going to ask people to pay extra, the experience should be comfortable and enjoyable. Just think United, American, Qatar.

Probably premium coach would be a better tag for the service in its current offering. Then offer lounge accomodation for Acela First and Business, the AGR Select folks, and those wishing to pay a charge for a one-time entry. At American, there's an upsell opportunity as soon as you put your credit card into a kiosk to check in. At $50.00 a throw, I'm willing to be they do okay on that offering.


----------



## shelzp

Amy in TX said:


> I was just in the lounge and the woman at the front desk who gathered us to walk to the train (Capitol Ltd - on board waiting for departure) said it would be opening in June. She also said if you arrive in Chicago on a sleeper but are leaving in coach you will NOT be able to use the lounge unless you are otherwise qualified to enter.


Yes I heard them say that too and it was said with emphasis.


----------



## IndyRacingNut

AmtrakBlue said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read the opening post and the way I see it; if you hold a sleeper ticket on any train for a given day at CUS, the ML must let you in. Why should it matter if you arrived at the station the same day by Amtrak coach, taxi, bus or car? The fact that you present a valid sleeper ticket at the front desk should be your entrance pass.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're LEAVING in a sleeper, yes, you have access to the lounge. The question is if you ARRIVE in a sleeper and then either are leaving by coach, taxi, bus or car.
Click to expand...

This is what the lady at the ML told me as well. I had arrived in a sleeper on the SWC, but was leaving on the CL in coach.....She said they would not allow this past such and such date. (Guessing that's the date the new ML opens) Does this newly restrictive policy mean that they'll start serving Stella Artois on tap or something?  One can dream, yeah?


----------



## PVD

I leave out of NYP, and will usually try for B/C if it is an Empire Service trip, the 2x1 split cars are really good. Of course I would like the extra perk. But in the airline world, passengers usually have a choice of airlines, with Amtrak, if they are traveling by train, they are the only game in town for most non commuter trips. The NEC already transports a very high percentage of the passengers between BOS-NYP-WAS (along with intermediate points) Much as I agree that passengers should enjoy a comfortable trip the business question still remains as to whether or not enough additional train rides will result from a higher level of service. If you increase ridership but not enough to pay for the better service, you have happier customers, but lose more money. That is very unlikely to happen.


----------



## Palmetto

So, maybe try something; SOMETHING. The present NEC business class product is really not up to snuff. Period. I'll say it again: call it premium coach.

It works fine in the airline industry, and there's no reason it can't on Amtrak, IMO.


----------



## Durham57

Acela Club Lounge in Washington, D. C.: Is it possible to pay a day fee to access the Acela Club? Will have traveled in sleeper accommodations for three days; overnight in Washington and leave next day in business class on a day train (no sleepers). Would like a quiet waiting area and Red Cap service to the train.


----------



## PVD

I don't disagree with you at all about the quality of the product. I feel the same way. But as long as they have a very high percentage of the ridership, and the Boston-NY Washington airline trip isn't any better, they have no motivation to change. It isn't even realistic to think about flying from most of the intermediate stations. Downtown to Downtown the train is very competitive timewise. Show up, get on, get off. Little if any TSA circus act. You can walk into a train station 15 minutes before the train leaves, board and leave. Try that at LaGuardia. They don't have any reason to try and do better. Why are they so anxious to do an Acela replacement? Because it is the direct competitor for business travel dollars. That is why 20 year old Acelas will be replaced, and 40 year old Amfleets will carry on. Savings on maintenance costs, and on electricity due to greater regenerative braking recapture will help pay for the ACS-64s


----------



## tricia

Coming back to the Chicago lounges....

It seems to me that the situation for LD riders in Chicago is different than elsewhere. Amtrak's limited routing requires a layover in Chicago for the vast majority of sleeper passengers heading from anywhere in the east to anywhere in the west (or vice versa). And the general-public waiting area there is akin to one of the circles of hell--not as bad as NY Penn perhaps, but still an unpleasant place to spend several hours. Making the required Chicago connection time reasonably comfortable for sleeper passengers (whether they're coming from a sleeper or going to one) ought to be more of a priority for Amtrak.

Instead, they've spent a large chunk of money creating a new space that's apparently intended to exclude many of their "first-class" passengers. What exactly is the point of that?


----------



## MikeM

Regarding Tricia's post above, the general waiting room really is an inner circle of hell. The space isn't horrible (just really bad!) but the SEATS! OMG, those seats belong in Guantanamo! No back support, supremely uncomfortable, etc. I've booked business class on one leg of a trip, a short sleeper accommodation during the day, anything to avoid those seats. If they're going to be more restrictive on lounge access, either they need to fix the general seating area (fixing the HVAC / drafts would be nice too) or else it'll be a major deal breaker for me and probably others...


----------



## wwchi

While I am more of a regular local business class rider and appreciate the use of the ML, I do think Sleeper passengers should ALWAYS have lounge access - either inbound OR outbound. Those sleepers are not cheap and the least they could do is give you access to the lounge.


----------



## Palmetto

Perhaps if Amtrak received enough complaints from sleeping passengers, the policy might be modified. VIA listened relative to the Park Car restrictions.

Would Amtrak?


----------



## Lonestar648

I agree, Sleeping Car passengers should have access whether waiting for or arriving on a Sleeper. The arriving Sleeper passenger's only connection available may be in Coach. Also, the Sleepers cost big money, so Amtrak should be enticing as many passengers as possible to use the Sleeper so all sleepers in/out of Chicago and other Lounge cities are sold out.


----------



## D.P. Roberts

The other thing that bugs me about the alleged changes is that many connecting regional trains don't have a sleeper class. Someone may want to take sleepers all the way, & would be willing to pay for it (and lounge access), but Amtrak doesn't offer it so they can't use the lounge either? That's just wrong.


----------



## wwchi

D.P. Roberts said:


> The other thing that bugs me about the alleged changes is that many connecting regional trains don't have a sleeper class. Someone may want to take sleepers all the way, & would be willing to pay for it (and lounge access), but Amtrak doesn't offer it so they can't use the lounge either? That's just wrong.


yes and one of the trains I take regularly JUST started offering business class in the past 6 months. So there was no option there even if you wanted it!


----------



## PVD

Absolutely agree about sleepers. a perfect example (not Chicago but Washington) is Chicago to NYP on the Cap Limited in a sleeper. You would connect in Washington to NYP via a NER train. I understand the issue of BC only trips, but sleepers would be ridiculous.


----------



## D.P. Roberts

PVD said:


> Absolutely agree about sleepers. a perfect example (not Chicago but Washington) is Chicago to NYP on the Cap Limited in a sleeper. You would connect in Washington to NYP via a NER train. I understand the issue of BC only trips, but sleepers would be ridiculous.


I was thinking of all the Illionis Service & Michigan Service trains, as well as the Hoosier State. Most (if not all) of those trains are scheduled to be connecting trains to the LD network (aside from being day trains to Chicago). I really hope they rethink this.


----------



## Palmetto

D.P. Roberts said:


> PVD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree about sleepers. a perfect example (not Chicago but Washington) is Chicago to NYP on the Cap Limited in a sleeper. You would connect in Washington to NYP via a NER train. I understand the issue of BC only trips, but sleepers would be ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of all the Illionis Service & Michigan Service trains, as well as the Hoosier State. Most (if not all) of those trains are scheduled to be connecting trains to the LD network (aside from being day trains to Chicago). I really hope they rethink this.
Click to expand...

They will not if they don't get any feedback on the situation. Maybe NARP can chime in. Jis and other board members?


----------



## jis

I am not a NARP Board Member. Just a mere Council Member.

As I have said before Amtrak seems to be bucking the trend in denying lounge access to upper class arriving passengers. An issue that I will be willing to raise at NARP.

In general the airline that I am familiar with, seem to give you lounge access based on class of travel only for international upper class, and that access is given both at the departing and the arriving end. Very few, if any, domestic passengers get class of travel based lounge access absent a specific membership of some sort. Since I am already a member, I do not have good understanding or experience of the finer nuances of who can and cannot get into the lounges without member ship while on a domestic itinerary.


----------



## tricia

May I reiterate that the situation in Chicago is very different from that of any of the NEC stations with lounges?

A large amount of the entire Amtrak system's sleeper passengers are compelled by Amtrak's routing and train endpoints to take a layover in Chicago. ALL of those passengers, whatever train they're transferring to, ought to have access to a reasonably comfortable place to wait for their next train. Seems like a very minimal measure to ensure happy repeat customers--especially since the new lounge has considerably more space than the existing lounge to which ALL sleeper passengers currently have access.


----------



## zephyr17

jis said:


> I am not a NARP Board Member. Just a mere Council Member.
> 
> As I have said before Amtrak seems to be bucking the trend in denying lounge access to upper class arriving passengers. An issue that I will be willing to raise at NARP.
> 
> In general the airline that I am familiar with, seem to give you lounge access based on class of travel only for international upper class, and that access is given both at the departing and the arriving end. Very few, if any, domestic passengers get class of travel based lounge access absent a specific membership of some sort. Since I am already a member, I do not have good understanding or experience of the finer nuances of who can and cannot get into the lounges without member ship while on a domestic itinerary.


Just FYI, Alaska gives lounge access to domestic First Class passengers on a _paid_ First Class ticket. Discounted First Class tickets (P class?) qualify, upgrades and award tickets don't. Also American gives Flagship Lounge access to First Class passengers on 3 class transcontinental flights, including those who are on award tickets, same as their International First Class policies.


----------



## Manny T

1. Isn't the Legacy Lounge in Chicago designed to deal with the problem being discussed? If Metro Lounge access is denied to sleeper PAX on arrival in Chicago (I agree it shouldn't be!!) when connecting to a non-sleeper, wouldn't going to the Legacy Lounge be an alternative? There is a daily use fee, of course, but the savings comes with the purchase of your coach ticket for the connecting train. I don't like this, but it's there, and the Legacy Lounge seems quite nice.

2. My understanding is that the Metro Lounge was not just upgraded but moved in CUS precisely so that the space vacated could be added to the existing coach waiting area, and then the enlarged space will be renovated. I think big improvements are due for the coach waiting area in CUS as the next phase of the renovations get underway. As a waiting area it may graduate from being Hell to Purgatory, although it may even end up better than that.


----------



## tim49424

Manny T said:


> 1. Isn't the Legacy Lounge in Chicago designed to deal with the problem being discussed? If Metro Lounge access is denied to sleeper PAX on arrival in Chicago (I agree it shouldn't be!!) when connecting to a non-sleeper, wouldn't going to the Legacy Lounge be an alternative? There is a daily use fee, of course, but the savings comes with the purchase of your coach ticket for the connecting train. I don't like this, but it's there, and the Legacy Lounge seems quite nice.
> 
> 2. My understanding is that the Metro Lounge was not just upgraded but moved in CUS precisely so that the space vacated could be added to the existing coach waiting area, and then the enlarged space will be renovated. I think big improvements are due for the coach waiting area in CUS as the next phase of the renovations get underway. As a waiting area it may graduate from being Hell to Purgatory, although it may even end up better than that.


I think you are spot on with your points Manny, especially #2.

As I mentioned earlier, I'm coming in from Maine (via Boston) on the LSL and heading home in coach on the Pere Marquette in August and will have the Legacy lounge as a contingency plan if I am refused at the ML. I depart to the East Coast on the Cardinal after riding coach in from Michigan so that seems that the ML shouldn't be a problem. I'll actually ask the attendant during my layover on the way out, what is suggested to do on the return trip.


----------



## neroden

shelzp said:


> Amy in TX said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just in the lounge and the woman at the front desk who gathered us to walk to the train (Capitol Ltd - on board waiting for departure) said it would be opening in June. She also said if you arrive in Chicago on a sleeper but are leaving in coach you will NOT be able to use the lounge unless you are otherwise qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I heard them say that too and it was said with emphasis.
Click to expand...

Hopefully either (a) this rumor is false or (b) they will reverse this, because this is an ass-backwards stupid idea.

Consider a passenger coming in on the California Zephyr from San Francisco who has to wait for the Pere Marquette to Grand Rapids. Amtrak wants this passenger out of the way of the coach passengers, not squatting in the main waiting room for hours getting frustrated with Amtrak's jerk-like behavior.

Anyone who has an "in" with Amtrak should make it very clear to Amtrak that the Chicago Metropolitan Lounge needs to be available for anyone connecting from a sleeper ticket to a train which doesn't have sleepers. The same would apply at New York if New York *had* any decent connections, but all the connections to trains like the Maple Leaf and Adirondack are overnight.


----------



## PVD

To and from the silvers, the crescent, and the lake shore are pretty common.


----------



## tim49424

neroden said:


> shelzp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amy in TX said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just in the lounge and the woman at the front desk who gathered us to walk to the train (Capitol Ltd - on board waiting for departure) said it would be opening in June. She also said if you arrive in Chicago on a sleeper but are leaving in coach you will NOT be able to use the lounge unless you are otherwise qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I heard them say that too and it was said with emphasis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully either (a) this rumor is false or (b) they will reverse this, because this is an ass-backwards stupid idea.
> 
> Consider a passenger coming in on the California Zephyr from San Francisco who has to wait for the Pere Marquette to Grand Rapids. Amtrak wants this passenger out of the way of the coach passengers, not squatting in the main waiting room for hours getting frustrated with Amtrak's jerk-like behavior.
Click to expand...

That lounge is so bad.....I wouldn't even know where to start with my complaints about waiting for a PM coach. I've not booked coach primarily because of what a joke utilizing that lounge is, since the PM started offering b/c, except for my next LD trip.


----------



## neroden

PVD said:


> To and from the silvers, the crescent, and the lake shore are pretty common.


From New Haven or Boston, you mean? Yeah, I guess those connections work. Though they can be made further south, too.
I was thinking of the connections from the Southern-bound trains to the Empire Corridor routes, which are all very poorly scheduled.


----------



## wwchi

same here - been riding the pere marquette for over 10 years and was SO thrilled when they began offering business class. When I started taking that train it was on Friday afternoons and OMG it could not be a worse situation, and even worse by the behavior of the gate agents. At least now with Bus Class it is a less aggravating day! (plus I don't travel on friday afternoons anymore which also helps!). I do strictly business class now on all 3 michigan trains. It's worth it!


----------



## MARC Rider

PVD said:


> What woild be the business case that could made to spend lots of money to provide a perk that would likely have little effect on NEC market share? Who makes up the B/C cohort, and are they likely to be at the station for an extended period of time before or after their trip, and would this additional perk increase B/C take rate or allow fares to increase to the point that the added costs are covered? If not, why would you do it Some of the stations share services with other carriers, they may not have the extra room available in a practical location. I'm not sure Amtrak owns Stamford, It might be CT or MNRR.


Northeast Corridor fares are high enough that most people who are regular riders can easily qualify for Select Plus, and thus get entry to the lounge. Heck, I qualify for Select Plus on the basis of a couple of WAS-BAL trips per week, plus a few long-distance rides. Somebody who makes a weekly round trip between Washington and New York would definitely have no trouble qualifying, even if they rode Regional coach.

In fact, the crowd in the lounge I see waiting for the Acela before my Regional is usually much larger than the capacity of the first class car, which means that most people using the lounge are regular business class Acela riders.

I'm not sure I see a benefit for having a lounge in the smaller stations, because, in my mind, the main benefit for the lounge is the preboarding and avoiding the long cattle lines and general crowded conditions at NYP, PHL, BOS, and WAS. Baltimore, for example, is usually not particularly crowded, and you can get to the platform long before the train arrives, so it's not like there's any sort of pre-boarding benefit.


----------



## MARC Rider

D.P. Roberts said:


> The other thing that bugs me about the alleged changes is that many connecting regional trains don't have a sleeper class. Someone may want to take sleepers all the way, & would be willing to pay for it (and lounge access), but Amtrak doesn't offer it so they can't use the lounge either? That's just wrong.


Yeah, what if you're traveling between, say, Milwaukee, and, say, Grand Rapids? You have to connect through Chicago. Neither of those trains has business class. I guess you're stuck with an uncomfortable wait.


----------



## wwchi

MARC Rider said:


> D.P. Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other thing that bugs me about the alleged changes is that many connecting regional trains don't have a sleeper class. Someone may want to take sleepers all the way, & would be willing to pay for it (and lounge access), but Amtrak doesn't offer it so they can't use the lounge either? That's just wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, what if you're traveling between, say, Milwaukee, and, say, Grand Rapids? You have to connect through Chicago. Neither of those trains has business class. I guess you're stuck with an uncomfortable wait.
Click to expand...

there is business class CHI to Grand Rapids now on the Pere Marquette, but yes that's just been added in the past year.


----------



## tim49424

wwchi said:


> same here - been riding the pere marquette for over 10 years and was SO thrilled when they began offering business class. When I started taking that train it was on Friday afternoons and OMG it could not be a worse situation, and even worse by the behavior of the gate agents. At least now with Bus Class it is a less aggravating day! (plus I don't travel on friday afternoons anymore which also helps!). I do strictly business class now on all 3 michigan trains. It's worth it!


In earlier days on the PM and on LD trains where I don't know the destination station I use a walker since I cannot walk long distances or stand for long periods of time. I felt like one of the "lucky" ones in that lounge because I could just go to the front of the line, park my walker and sit on my seat until they opened the disabled and elderly lounge. I never thought I'd say that I feel fortunate to have physical problems, but that's one of the few cases I am. Now with the new b/c on the PM, I don't have to bring my walker to CHI for short jaunts. I just head to the ML when I'm ready to head back and it's all good. I have no problem with stairs on the train, so it makes no difference to me whether b/c is single or bi-level (although single level does limit the walking aboard train and stairs a bit).


----------



## rtabern

We were in the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago last week seeing a friend off who was going home to Boston -- and one of the managers we know -- Susie -- was telling everyone boarding the Lake Shore Limited that, yes, in order to wait in the new lounge after June 13th, one must be going out on a sleeping car ticket or business class or be Select Plus/Select Executive with Amtrak Guest Rewards.

I am not sure why they are making the change now -- as the new lounge is about 4 times bigger than the old lounge!!?? It can't be for space considerations.

I think this new change is kind of crappy given what one pays for a bedroom. On March 1, 2017, we will lose our Select Plus status that I have held now for 11 years with the elimination of the 100 point minimums under AGR2.0. So, if I drop $1700.00 on a big bedroom to go from LAX to CHI... and I'm connecting to the Hiawatha... I won't be able to have lounge access to wait in for 2 hours for the Hiawatha now?? UGH! SERIOUSLY? I'm sorry -- you popped for $1,700 -- you should be able to wait in the lounge to connect to the Hiawatha or a train where you can't get business class on.

My guess is they are doing it to push people to pay the $20 a pop for the new "Legacy Lounge" area.


----------



## wwchi

rtabern said:


> We were in the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago last week seeing a friend off who was going home to Boston -- and one of the managers we know -- Susie -- was telling everyone boarding the Lake Shore Limited that, yes, in order to wait in the new lounge after June 13th, one must be going out on a sleeping car ticket or business class or be Select Plus/Select Executive with Amtrak Guest Rewards.
> 
> I am not sure why they are making the change now -- as the new lounge is about 4 times bigger than the old lounge!!?? It can't be for space considerations.
> 
> I think this new change is kind of crappy given what one pays for a bedroom. On March 1, 2017, we will lose our Select Plus status that I have held now for 11 years with the elimination of the 100 point minimums under AGR2.0. So, if I drop $1700.00 on a big bedroom to go from LAX to CHI... and I'm connecting to the Hiawatha... I won't be able to have lounge access to wait in for 2 hours for the Hiawatha now?? UGH! SERIOUSLY? I'm sorry -- you popped for $1,700 -- you should be able to wait in the lounge to connect to the Hiawatha or a train where you can't get business class on.
> 
> My guess is they are doing it to push people to pay the $20 a pop for the new "Legacy Lounge" area.


screw the Legacy lounge for $20...you just paid $1700...I say people should start writing in complaining NOW!


----------



## neroden

OK, who has a way to contact Amtrak management? It seems to be general opinion that this change is both stupid and counterproductive, particularly when so many trains out of Chicago *don't* have business class. If they add business class to every train, then I guess it might be OK.


----------



## Train2104

neroden said:


> OK, who has a way to contact Amtrak management? It seems to be general opinion that this change is both stupid and counterproductive, particularly when so many trains out of Chicago *don't* have business class. If they add business class to every train, then I guess it might be OK.


The only coach-only Amtrak trains out of Chicago that I know of are the Hiawathas...

It's one thing if Amtrak wanted to kick out arriving sleeper/BC passengers that are connecting to non-Amtrak services, this one is just counterproductive given Chicago's hub nature.


----------



## TylerP42

neroden said:


> OK, who has a way to contact Amtrak management? It seems to be general opinion that this change is both stupid and counterproductive, particularly when so many trains out of Chicago *don't* have business class. If they add business class to every train, then I guess it might be OK.


Call Amtrak's number then ask for customer service.


----------



## Palmetto

We know what the policy is going to be. Who knows the rationale for such? I don't think I've seen it anywhere.


----------



## TylerP42

Palmetto said:


> We know what the policy is going to be. Who knows the rationale for such? I don't think I've seen it anywhere.


All I got was "Policies change all the time".


----------



## saxman

Kinda hard to complain about a policy that hasn't even been officially announced yet. But if/when they do, I agree. Massive amounts of phone calls, emails, and tweets to Amtrak should be done. If I paid hundreds of dollars for 1st class tickets, then I deserve a comfortable place to wait for a hours long dwell in CUS.

Now has anyone heard about the policy for the other lounges? PDX, LAX, MIA?


----------



## PaulM

I got the following reply from Amtrak Customer Relations



> [SIZE=11pt]Thank you for your e-mail. [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]There are no plans to deny sleeping car passengers access to the Metropolitan Lounge at Chicago Union Station after June 2016. In fact, our brand new Metropolitan Lounge will be nearly finished around that time.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]Thanks,[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]xxxxxx[/SIZE]
> 
> _[SIZE=11pt]Customer Relations Specialist[/SIZE]_


in response to the inquiry:



> I heard a rumor that sleeping car passengers arriving in Chicago will not have access to the metropolitan lounge after June 2016. [SIZE=10pt]If this is true, I would like to protest most strongly. [/SIZE]blah, blah, blah ....


----------



## AmtrakBlue

PaulM said:


> I got the following reply from Amtrak Customer Relations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]Thank you for your e-mail. [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]There are no plans to deny sleeping car passengers access to the Metropolitan Lounge at Chicago Union Station after June 2016. In fact, our brand new Metropolitan Lounge will be nearly finished around that time.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]Thanks,[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]xxxxxx[/SIZE]
> 
> _[SIZE=11pt]Customer Relations Specialist[/SIZE]_
> 
> 
> 
> in response to the inquiry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a rumor that sleeping car passengers arriving in Chicago will not have access to the metropolitan lounge after June 2016. [SIZE=10pt]If this is true, I would like to protest most strongly. [/SIZE]blah, blah, blah ....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well, their reply could be a case of poor reading comprehension (not understanding to the "arriving" part).


----------



## PaulM

I did noticed that the reply didn't directly address the issue. But still ...

In any event, I plan to carry a copy of the email with me when I pass through Chicago in July (coach -> sleeper outbound, sleeper -> coach return)


----------



## tim49424

PaulM said:


> I did noticed that the reply didn't directly address the issue. But still ...
> 
> In any event, I plan to carry a copy of the email with me when I pass through Chicago in July (coach -> sleeper outbound, sleeper -> coach return)



I'll be looking forward to hearing about your experience as my trip in August is set up the same way.


----------



## capltd29

Policy doesn't change based on people not feeling like the should "deserve" to have to wait in the coach area with the rest of the population. It changes if the policy loses money for the company. If folks decide that they're giving up sleeping car travel altogether because of this then yeah, you might see a change. Its a crappy change for sure, and I don't see the rationale other than 1. Overcrowding in the Metropolitan lounge or 2. Wanting people to use the Legacy club.


----------



## Ziv

I saw the picture of what the new Metro Lounge is supposed to look like and it looked kind of interesting since it looks open, bright and it has the two different levels. It looks like it may be bigger than the current lounge so there may be a bit less pressure to limit the amount of people who have Lounge privileges.

I have a picture of the proposed lounge but can't get it to load.


----------



## dlagrua

Amtrak will deny access to the metro lounge for passengers who arrive in sleeper or who will continuing their trip in coach?. I can't see that happening. Suppose you arrive at CUS in a sleeper and must wait 30 minutes to be picked up. Do they expect you to wait outside??? Could this be a case of employees not reading or interpreting the rules correctly?


----------



## Ryan

Don't be ridiculous, it's a huge station, with lots more options than "Met Lounge" and "Outside".

Speaking of the lounge, it has furniture in it. Pictures in the Amtrak Fans Facebook group.


----------



## glomor

Here are a few photos posted on the wall outside the new Metropolitan lounge.


----------



## glomor

And here is how it looks today...


----------



## PRR 60

Ryan said:


> ...
> 
> Speaking of the lounge, it has furniture in it. Pictures in the Amtrak Fans Facebook group.


I think the picture on FB is of the existing Legacy lounge. The poster indicated that the new Metropolitan Lounge furniture arrives today (6/2. The poster also suggested that the lounge opening may slip into early July.


----------



## PVD

If they "get it right", making it a much better place, and don't institute any damaging policies, a few extra weeks won't matter over time.


----------



## glomor

The attendant at the desk just told me that June 13 is moving day. I'm coming back through here on June 14. I'm expecting total chaos! Lol!


----------



## glomor

I found several Amtrak fan pages on Facebook. Is there one that is official or recommended?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

glomor said:


> I found several Amtrak fan pages on Facebook. Is there one that is official or recommended?


None of the fan pages are official. One of my favorites is Amtrak Fans. Then, you you ride specific trains, you might want to look for group(s) for those trains.


----------



## PVD

Even the official page (not a fan or friend page) is not bad.


----------



## Ryan

PRR 60 said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Speaking of the lounge, it has furniture in it. Pictures in the Amtrak Fans Facebook group.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the picture on FB is of the existing Legacy lounge. The poster indicated that the new Metropolitan Lounge furniture arrives today (6/2. The poster also suggested that the lounge opening may slip into early July.
Click to expand...

You are correct, sir. My reading comprehension needs a bit of a tuneup. h34r:


----------



## KauaiJohn

I've always been allowed to use the lounge. Problem is, other than storing luggage a quick snack and early boarding, I'd much rather be wandering around the station exploring .


----------



## Deni

I was catching the Cap Ltd out of Chicago last Thursday, decided to go in and check out the Legacy Club since the Met Lounge was pretty crowded (and I've always disliked it anyway) and I've been wanting to see the Legacy Club.

While I was in there having a beer an Amtrak employee came up and said hi, introduced himself as the Director of (I think he said Hospitality, but I could remember wrong). I mentioned I was traveling by sleeper on points but decided to hang in the Legacy Club and then he invited me to take a tour of the new Met Lounge.

The new lounge will be very cool and HUUUGE. Will be such a night and day difference from the current one. Looks to be a very relaxing place. He mentioned they hope to have wine tastings everyday, and I was also told they are looking for a vendor to maybe run a bar inside of it.

I was curious about the path to take passengers to the track and the door they will use empties right out into the south concourse. He mentioned that he thinks they'll be able to operationally change the Empire Builder to leaving on the thru track so it could also board form the south concourse.

What was really cool was the two guys who showed me around were just really PROUD of what they're doing there and really loved showing it off. I'm sure that my being an AGR member was just the excuse they were looking for to give someone a tour. On top of a better passenger experience (even for coach travelers when the waiting areas get expanded because of the new lounge) the improvements at CUS seem to be having an impact on employee morale. So many employees were talking up the new lounge to passengers with seemingly genuine enthusiasm.

Anyway, can't wait to see it completed. My tour guide said late June with a soft opening.


----------



## D.P. Roberts

glomor said:


> The attendant at the desk just told me that June 13 is moving day.





Deni said:


> My tour guide said late June with a soft opening.


I think it's strange that in a span of 5 days people have heard opening dates of anywhere from 5 days to several weeks from now.


----------



## Bob Dylan

D.P. Roberts said:


> glomor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The attendant at the desk just told me that June 13 is moving day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deni said:
> 
> 
> 
> My tour guide said late June with a soft opening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's strange that in a span of 5 days people have heard opening dates of anywhere from 5 days to several weeks from now.
Click to expand...

That's because it's Amtrak and Chicago, no surprises here!

When will it be Open? As they say in Mexico, "When it's Open! "


----------



## AmtrakBlue

D.P. Roberts said:


> glomor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The attendant at the desk just told me that June 13 is moving day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deni said:
> 
> 
> 
> My tour guide said late June with a soft opening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's strange that in a span of 5 days people have heard opening dates of anywhere from 5 days to several weeks from now.
Click to expand...

The guy in the know, probably one of the guys who gave Deni the tour, has said on FB that it will be late June or early July. The facility should be ready by June 13th, but they're going to take a week or so to get the staff "trained" on how to staff the new location.


----------



## pennyk

Deni said:


> While I was in there having a beer an Amtrak employee came up and said hi, introduced himself as the Director of (I think he said Hospitality, but I could remember wrong). I mentioned I was traveling by sleeper on points but decided to hang in the Legacy Club and then he invited me to take a tour of the new Met Lounge.


Was it Paul Sanders? He is a great guy.


----------



## wwchi

it sounds awesome! I too was wondering how you would get from the lounge to the train - do you know more specifically where that door goes to in the South Concourse? I am a weekly Business Class rider out of CUS so the new lounge PLUS pretty easy access sounds great! Did they show separate sections I had heard about for families, etc.?


----------



## tim49424

wwchi said:


> I too was wondering how you would get from the lounge to the train - do you know more specifically where that door goes to in the South Concourse?


I am assuming that procedure would stay the same, i.e. gathering by the exit door and being led to the SC and to the train.


----------



## the_traveler

Deni said:


> I was curious about the path to take passengers to the track and the door they will use empties right out into the south concourse. He mentioned that he thinks they'll be able to operationally change the Empire Builder to leaving on the thru track so it could also board form the south concourse.


Is that a change? :huh: Each time I've departed on the EB, it was on the thru track. Each time I arrived on the EB, it was on the thru track also.
Or was I just lucky?


----------



## zephyr17

Every time I've ridden it it was on the through track as well. Maybe they are talking about spotting it on the south side instead of the north side. If they did that the sleepers would be closer too (first cars you get to instead of the last).


----------



## George K

zephyr17 said:


> Every time I've ridden it it was on the through track as well. Maybe they are talking about spotting it on the south side instead of the north side. If they did that the sleepers would be closer too (first cars you get to instead of the last).


Ahem, if you're going to Seattle, that is. The Portland sleeper is at the end - which my wife appreciated, I might add.


----------



## the_traveler

Yeah. 

Once I was headed to PDX. The PDX sleeper was right out the ML door. On the return trip, I took a train to SEA to connect to the EB. In CHI, the SEA sleepers stopped right by the door to the ML.


----------



## Deni

D.P. Roberts said:


> glomor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The attendant at the desk just told me that June 13 is moving day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deni said:
> 
> 
> 
> My tour guide said late June with a soft opening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's strange that in a span of 5 days people have heard opening dates of anywhere from 5 days to several weeks from now.
Click to expand...

Wasn't even 5 days in my case. I forgot to mention that when I checked in to the Met Lounge the lady there was happily telling everyone that the new lounge was opening on June 13th, and she sounded very sure. But then I got the late June date during my little tour from someone more in charge, only about an hour after I heard June 13th.


----------



## Deni

pennyk said:


> Deni said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I was in there having a beer an Amtrak employee came up and said hi, introduced himself as the Director of (I think he said Hospitality, but I could remember wrong). I mentioned I was traveling by sleeper on points but decided to hang in the Legacy Club and then he invited me to take a tour of the new Met Lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it Paul Sanders? He is a great guy.
Click to expand...

I wish I could remember. I was off the internet my entire 5-day trip so didn't write about it right after it happened. Plus I was geeking out about getting the tour. And I was on my third beer.

I'd remember him if I saw him.


----------



## Deni

wwchi said:


> it sounds awesome! I too was wondering how you would get from the lounge to the train - do you know more specifically where that door goes to in the South Concourse? I am a weekly Business Class rider out of CUS so the new lounge PLUS pretty easy access sounds great! Did they show separate sections I had heard about for families, etc.?


I didn't get to see the door open so I didn't see to the other side. He just told me south concourse.

But based on where the door was located I think it will open up on the hallway across from the baggage claim. But that's a somewhat educated guess.

And yeah, the separate sections were very clear, even though the layout is fairly open. The furniture that was there was still wrapped though so I didn't get to see what it would look like. Some of the business section had furniture set up. Like the long high table with the data ports.


----------



## Ryan

Younger black guy? Short hair and beard?


----------



## pennyk

Ryan said:


> Younger black guy? Short hair and beard?


Yes, and he posts in Amtrak Fans FaceBook group.


----------



## Deni

Ryan said:


> Younger black guy? Short hair and beard?


Yep, definitely the one!


----------



## Ryan

Yeah, I know that's Paul, hopefully it jogs Deni's memory  

You can join the group and see his picture, I don't think it appropriate to pull a picture out of a closed group and put it here. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/AmtrakFansGroup/

Awesome! Very cool guy, it seems. Very motivated about Amtrak and the work that they're doing there. I nominate him for Boardman's job.


----------



## lstone19

zephyr17 said:


> Every time I've ridden it it was on the through track as well. Maybe they are talking about spotting it on the south side instead of the north side. If they did that the sleepers would be closer too (first cars you get to instead of the last).


I happened to see today's #7 spotted for boarding. Head end was only at Monroe St. which puts the SEA sleepers opposite the current ML and the PDX cars south of the main terminal.


----------



## Steve4031

pennyk said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Younger black guy? Short hair and beard?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and he posts in Amtrak Fans FaceBook group.
Click to expand...

h


----------



## RSG

Deni said:


> D.P. Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glomor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The attendant at the desk just told me that June 13 is moving day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deni said:
> 
> 
> 
> My tour guide said late June with a soft opening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's strange that in a span of 5 days people have heard opening dates of anywhere from 5 days to several weeks from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't even 5 days in my case. I forgot to mention that when I checked in to the Met Lounge the lady there was happily telling everyone that the new lounge was opening on June 13th, and she sounded very sure. But then I got the late June date during my little tour from someone more in charge, only about an hour after I heard June 13th.
Click to expand...

That's actually not uncommon; I'm involved with a public construction project currently and it's amazing the amount of misinformation that's bandied about, even by the people "in charge" and who should otherwise know what's going on. Deadlines often change weekly or even daily, depending on what issues are developing with particular subcontractors. It only takes one subcontractor to be off in their game (or in some cases, just not show up to perform their job) to delay the entire project. In the case of CML, that's not even taking into the consideration that it's Chicago and there are probably a few more layers of involvement (such as unions) to deal with.

On the plus side, if the furniture has arrived, that's a sure sign that it will be ready to open sooner rather than later. Fixtures, furnishings, and equipment are one of the biggest areas to delay a construction project completion date. Often the general contractor will think of it as a minor detail, since they are concerned with 'important' things like floors & walls and the HVAC system, but if you don't have the details ready to go, the project ain't complete. In any case, I would pay far more attention to the opening date given to you by the tour guide than any staff member who has been told fourth-hand information that was only really current as of last week.


----------



## mycalpal

Well, I will hopefully arrive at Chicago's Union Station on Friday June 17th after taking my first trip on the Empire Builder from Seattle to connect onto the Lake Shore Limited. Sounds like there is a small chance the new lounge will be open, but I may wind up making one last stop at the old Metropolitan Lounge. By the way, I have always appreciated having the Metropolitan Lounge on my connections back and forth from the California Zephyr and Lake Shore Limited over the years. It was great to have a place to have a snack, check my e-mail and have a soda or coffee, etc. When I have walked by the coach waiting area it has always been very crowded. I can't wait to see the new lounge, it sounds like its going to be world class!


----------



## George K

Walked past it last night (6/9). Furniture and lighting in place.

Looks *almost* ready to go, though I'm sure I'm missing something.


----------



## JayPea

I will be in the old lounge this coming Sunday. And will be in Chicago Union Station again on the 17th. AND the 19th. So I shall see what I shall see.


----------



## Lonestar648

I come through on the 20th, so have been looking forward to seeing the new lounge for quite a while once heard the opening would be on the 13th.


----------



## Woodcut60

I've been in this beautiful Lounge a few times and I've never experienced any 'nasty women' working there. Everyone that I've the pleasure of interacting with has been professional and helpful. Last month there was this very kind gentleman and he was very helpful. In general, I find the staff at these Lounges (I've also been to NYC and Washington, DC) always very helpful and kind.

When I was there in May there was a sign with an announcement saying something like "New Lounge opening Summer 2016".


----------



## v v

Dumb question about the meaning and context of the word ' legacy ' as used on this forum "Legacy Lounge, Legacy Club and I think Legacy car".

Can someone explain how and why it's used in the Amtrak context please as I can't tie it in to Brit English.

Thanks


----------



## trainman74

v v said:


> Dumb question about the meaning and context of the word ' legacy ' as used on this forum "Legacy Lounge, Legacy Club and I think Legacy car".
> 
> Can someone explain how and why it's used in the Amtrak context please as I can't tie it in to Brit English.


My interpretation is that it's related to this definition of the word "legacy":



> Something transmitted by or received from an ancestor or predecessor or from the past (e.g., the _legacy_ of the ancient philosophers)


I believe the sense in which they're using it is to suggest that it reflects the luxury surroundings and luxury service levels that people imagine to have been representative of the way things were in the past.


----------



## JayPea

In the Metropolitan Lounge now. Susie, the attendant, told us the new lounge will open the 27th. And also confirmed the rumor that passengers arriving in sleepers and leaving in coach will not have access to the lounge. I guess a business class ticket will make it worth it.


----------



## D.P. Roberts

JayPea said:


> In the Metropolitan Lounge now. Susie, the attendant, told us the new lounge will open the 27th. And also confirmed the rumor that passengers arriving in sleepers and leaving in coach will not have access to the lounge. I guess a business class ticket will make it worth it.


I really hope it's the 27th, but that's like the fourth different date we've heard now. I guess I'll believe it when it's really open...


----------



## Bob Dylan

Good News!Bad News! 

Hey, it's Amtrak where the New Mission Statement has becime:

"Amtrak!Giving you Less for More! "


----------



## blondninja

Here are some photos from

This afternoon.


----------



## blondninja




----------



## blondninja




----------



## TylerP42

I never had a chance to see it fully furnished. Nice, but not what I had expected. Seems sort of... Bland... I dunno what it is. I thought the upstairs would be more "elegant" and not match the downstairs.


----------



## RSG

I hope the furniture is more practical than it looks. I don't see it holding up to the wear and tear of hundreds of train passengers on a daily basis.


----------



## D.P. Roberts

I really like it. I think it's a HUGE upgrade from the previous dark, gloomy, cramped place. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## RSG

TylerP42 said:


> I never had a chance to see it fully furnished. Nice, but not what I had expected. Seems sort of... Bland... I dunno what it is. I thought the upstairs would be more "elegant" and not match the downstairs.


Whoever had the interior design contract has obviously been doing commercial interiors for awhile; it looks like most refurbished hotel lobbies I've seen in the past two or three years (including Chicago). The thing is that most hotels have the deep pockets to keep it looking 'fresh'. Based on the past history of the Metropolitan Lounge, I'm guessing that it will have to get scuffed and ratty before that happens in this version.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I like the wing chairs. Good for leaning one's head against for a nap.


----------



## TylerP42

RSG said:


> TylerP42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a chance to see it fully furnished. Nice, but not what I had expected. Seems sort of... Bland... I dunno what it is. I thought the upstairs would be more "elegant" and not match the downstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever had the interior design contract has obviously been doing commercial interiors for awhile; it looks like most refurbished hotel lobbies I've seen in the past two or three years (including Chicago). The thing is that most hotels have the deep pockets to keep it looking 'fresh'. Based on the past history of the Metropolitan Lounge, I'm guessing that it will have to get scuffed and ratty before that happens in this version.
Click to expand...

Maybe, I don't know. Just the way it was previously described to me is nothing like what I see here.


----------



## SarahZ

RSG said:


> TylerP42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a chance to see it fully furnished. Nice, but not what I had expected. Seems sort of... Bland... I dunno what it is. I thought the upstairs would be more "elegant" and not match the downstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever had the interior design contract has obviously been doing commercial interiors for awhile; it looks like most refurbished hotel lobbies I've seen in the past two or three years (including Chicago).
Click to expand...

"Modern hotel lobby" was my first thought. I like it.


----------



## TylerP42

Just to clear up some things, I'm not saying I hate it or trying to start anything, I just genuinely feel like when I was told about it, that it gave me a totally different vision of things. Maybe things changed? Who knows. I am with the others though, I feel this furniture may wear out fast.


----------



## Ryan

I wanna be like you guys that can tell the durability of something by looking at a picture of it on the internet.


----------



## TylerP42

Ryan said:


> I wanna be like you guys that can tell the durability of something by looking at a picture of it on the internet.


Under the assumption that it is furniture made like the furniture in hotels, that do wear out fast, that would be a concern. Perhaps they did get furniture that has better durability. Only time will tell.


----------



## Bob Dylan

A great improvement over the current Cell,er Lounge in the basement!

The windows, just like the Boston,PHL,LAX and PDX Lounges, are a great improvement and the Furniture, while of a Commercial type, looks comfortable and very nice!

It'll be great to get reports from AUers that get to visit it when it's Open!


----------



## RSG

TylerP42 said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna be like you guys that can tell the durability of something by looking at a picture of it on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Under the assumption that it is furniture made like the furniture in hotels, that do wear out fast, that would be a concern. Perhaps they did get furniture that has better durability. Only time will tell.
Click to expand...

It’s not just the furniture itself, it’s the fabrics. Most commercial furniture can be ordered in a variety of fabrics, particularly if the order is large enough. Often architects and designers will spec furniture and fabrics because it looks ‘cool’ or ‘neat’ without regard to maintenance or upkeep. But then they don’t have to clean and maintain stuff, just order it.

OTOH, at least it looks like the tabletops are no longer finished wood, so that's a start. Can't believe they used finished wood for a lot of the furniture in the current Metropolitan Lounge.


----------



## TylerP42

RSG said:


> TylerP42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna be like you guys that can tell the durability of something by looking at a picture of it on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Under the assumption that it is furniture made like the furniture in hotels, that do wear out fast, that would be a concern. Perhaps they did get furniture that has better durability. Only time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not just the furniture itself, it’s the fabrics. Most commercial furniture can be ordered in a variety of fabrics, particularly if the order is large enough. Often architects and designers will spec furniture and fabrics because it looks ‘cool’ or ‘neat’ without regard to maintenance or upkeep. But then they don’t have to clean and maintain stuff, just order it.
> 
> OTOH, at least it looks like the tabletops are no longer finished wood, so that's a start. Can't believe they used finished wood for a lot of the furniture in the current Metropolitan Lounge.
Click to expand...

The new tables I believe (if I was told correctly) have power outlets at their bases.


----------



## snvboy

WOW! Looks like a real lounge. Too bad it's still going to be fountain sodas and pretzels in a bag, but a big improvement from the dungeon that was. I think that while this is a big improvement, many of my friends will be judging it against the Amex Centurion lounge and the offerings from the various airlines.


----------



## Palmetto

Ryan said:


> I wanna be like you guys that can tell the durability of something by looking at a picture of it on the internet.


One doesn't have to be too gifted, though, to figure out that furniture decked out in white is going to get stained and/or dirty in pretty short order. 

Maybe they'll have it cleaned weekly?


----------



## Ziv

I think having off-white furniture is kind of silly but the thing I am wondering about is where are the rest of the chairs? They may have a larger lounge but given the sparsely located chairs they will be lucky to be able to seat as many as they do in the current lounge.

But it will look really good in the photos they take the first week the new lounge is open!

Sarc/

I see some earth tone/brown couches as well as the white ones, I would bet that the white ones are re-covered within a year.

Regardless, I think the new lounge will be a great addition for Amtrak after they work the kinks out.


----------



## SarahZ

If the white furniture isn't cloth, and it appears not to be, then cleaning won't be difficult. It looks like the same stuff they use in BC. (Fake leather)

Also, they may not be finished moving furniture in yet. Nobody said those are the final pictures.


----------



## RSG

SarahZ said:


> If the white furniture isn't cloth, and it appears not to be, then cleaning won't be difficult. It looks like the same stuff they use in BC. (Fake leather)


We can only hope. There's a relatively new fabric out called "Carnegie" which is essentially a synthetic leather. Aside from being bleach cleanable, it's even ballpoint pen resistant (ink and puncture). If I were doing high-traffic areas, I'd use it on all the furniture. But again, I'm guessing they chose aesthetics over durability. But as mentioned earlier, time will tell.


----------



## RSG

TylerP42 said:


> The new tables I believe (if I was told correctly) have power outlets at their bases.


This is the hot new trend in commercial furniture---embed power outlets (AC and/or USB) in all furniture pieces. But you have to be mindful of the installation. The library in my nearby college got two seated chairs with AC outlets on the sides. But they went in a building built in the '60s with limited AC outlets. So in their initial installation, the power cords to the chairs were stretched to their limit (about six feet, IIRC) to the nearest outlet, in full public view. I referred to them as the Electric Chairs. If you didn't realize what they were, it was really strange to see. (They've since been moved to a more discreet location.)

Of course if you're completely remodeling a space, you can put outlets in wherever you want, generally speaking. Let's hope that's one thing they didn't overlook in the new ML. The needs for customer power have become even greater since the current lounge was opened.


----------



## PVD

Very often people will try and avoid doing to much modification to infrastructure to avoid having to bring an installation up to current code. They often suffer the consequences later. Funny, but newer devices and lighting actually use much less power, but still need a lot more places to plug them in. Lots more little bricks.


----------



## George K

PVD said:


> Very often people will try and avoid doing to much modification to infrastructure to avoid having to bring an installation up to current code.


This is being done in Cook County, Illinois. I *guarantee* that everything in the new lounge is being done to code. In Cook County, for example, all wiring has to be in metal conduit (or BX), iirc.


----------



## Acela150

D.P. Roberts said:


> I really like it. I think it's a HUGE upgrade from the previous dark, gloomy, cramped place. Thanks for the photos.


Agreed! The pictures give me a more open feeling. While I like the current lounge, I like it feeling open... The current trend in America...



SarahZ said:


> RSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TylerP42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a chance to see it fully furnished. Nice, but not what I had expected. Seems sort of... Bland... I dunno what it is. I thought the upstairs would be more "elegant" and not match the downstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever had the interior design contract has obviously been doing commercial interiors for awhile; it looks like most refurbished hotel lobbies I've seen in the past two or three years (including Chicago).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Modern hotel lobby" was my first thought. I like it.
Click to expand...

Well the first word of your post is how it should be.  Modern. Like I said above it's the current trend. 



George K said:


> PVD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very often people will try and avoid doing to much modification to infrastructure to avoid having to bring an installation up to current code.
> 
> 
> 
> This is being done in Cook County, Illinois. I *guarantee* that everything in the new lounge is being done to code. In Cook County, for example, all wiring has to be in metal conduit (or BX), iirc.
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't anything be done to code? If it weren't it wouldn't be close to opening...

The fact that anyone is surprised that it's either delayed opening or just the fact that the date has changed gives me a good chuckle.  Things change anywhere. Even more so on the railroad!


----------



## Medic981

Does the Metropolitan Lounge have a street entrance? If so, what street is it on? Is the opening still set for June 27?


----------



## MisterUptempo

Medic981 said:


> Does the Metropolitan Lounge have a street entrance? If so, what street is it on? Is the opening still set for June 27?


Yes, there will be a street entrance to the upper level, on the Canal Street side. Here is a rendering of what the street level entrance should look like:







Image Source - http://www.unionstationmp.com/


----------



## wwchi

WEST side of Canal Street, right? Across from the usual entrance on canal on the east side.


----------



## DennisInGeorgia

Haven't seen much lately about showers being available in either lounge. Does anyone have news about where that stands? IF it stands?


----------



## Medic981

Nice pic of the Metropolitan Lounge exterior entrance!


----------



## Eric S

Pretty sure that's just a rendering of the entrance, not a photo of the actual entrance.


----------



## Medic981

Fooled me then!


----------



## SarahZ

wwchi said:


> WEST side of Canal Street, right? Across from the usual entrance on canal on the east side.


Correct.


----------



## RSG

Eric S said:


> Pretty sure that's just a rendering of the entrance, not a photo of the actual entrance.


Yes, you can clearly tell it's a Photoshopped (or probably InDesign) rendering. But I do want the luggage the woman has that actually floats a few inches above the ground!


----------



## SarahZ

RSG said:


> Eric S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that's just a rendering of the entrance, not a photo of the actual entrance.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can clearly tell it's a Photoshopped (or probably InDesign) rendering. But I do want the luggage the woman has that actually floats a few inches above the ground!
Click to expand...

It's not floating; it's on wheels.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

SarahZ said:


> RSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that's just a rendering of the entrance, not a photo of the actual entrance.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can clearly tell it's a Photoshopped (or probably InDesign) rendering. But I do want the luggage the woman has that actually floats a few inches above the ground!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not floating; it's on wheels.
Click to expand...

But, being photoshopped, it does kinda look like it's not touching the ground.


----------



## Everydaymatters

I'll be able to see the new lounge on the 28th and on July 1st. I'm looking forward to that, even though I have memories of the old lounge - both good and bad.

So now that the opening date is closer, what kind of shape is the old lounge in? Misty wrote on another post that the air conditioner was broken. Are they bothering to fix things?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Everydaymatters said:


> I'll be able to see the new lounge on the 28th and on July 1st. I'm looking forward to that, even though I have memories of the old lounge - both good and bad.
> 
> So now that the opening date is closer, what kind of shape is the old lounge in? Misty wrote on another post that the air conditioner was broken. Are they bothering to fix things?


i doubt they'll do much in the old lounge since they're probably going to gut it and make it a waiting area for coach riders


----------



## Deni

DennisInGeorgia said:


> Haven't seen much lately about showers being available in either lounge. Does anyone have news about where that stands? IF it stands?


There will be two showers in the new lounge, I saw them on my tour and my guide really talked them up.


----------



## Meat Puppet

Looks like ho scale people on a lionel layout


----------



## mycalpal

Thanks for the update. Does anyone know if the old Metropolitan Lounge will be available until the new one opens? I will be at Chicago Union station this Friday, 6/17, after I get off the Empire Builder to connect to the Lake Shore.


----------



## Medic981

I cannot imagine Amtrak would close the old lounge before the new lounge is open. Then again we are talking about Amtrak.


----------



## glomor

It was open yesterday!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

I was in Chicago between trains yesterday and,yes, the Metropolitan Lounge is still open and serving customers. I asked one of the hostess ladies and she said they are "hoping" to be in the new lounge by end of the month.

Also, I peeked into the new lounge and all the chairs I saw were dark brown and not white or off white. Perhaps the photos were misleading.


----------



## Lonestar648

I am coming through Chicago on the 20th so was hoping that the new lounge would be open. Oh well maybe next year. This year the same old standing room only.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Also, I peeked into the new lounge and all the chairs I saw were dark brown and not white or off white. Perhaps the photos were misleading.


Sounds like you peeked at the lower level. I think the white furniture is on the street level. (On phone and didn't go back to look at the pics)


----------



## dlagrua

The new lounge looks nice. We will be traveling on the Card from PHL and leaving out of CHI on the CZ in a few weeks. Not having that baggage room is disappointing. We used to check our carry on stuff for the 4 hour layover and walk out of the station to Greektown for lunch, then return. Now what do we do? BTW, does anyone know how you get to your train from the new lounge?


----------



## RSG

dlagrua said:


> The new lounge looks nice. We will be traveling on the Card from PHL and leaving out of CHI on the CZ in a few weeks. Not having that baggage room is disappointing. We used to check our carry on stuff for the 4 hour layover and walk out of the station to Greektown for lunch, then return. Now what do we do? BTW, does anyone know how you get to your train from the new lounge?


This is the first I've heard that there is no baggage check. But, alternately, you can go to the baggage claim area and use the SmarteLockers; though be advised that they aren’t cheap if you have a lot of stuff and they can malfunction (a door slammed shut on me once before I got all my stuff out and I had to pay again to retrieve it) and the card reader was offline when I used it (cash only).


----------



## SarahZ

I remember reading they plan to have an unstaffed baggage room similar to the one in DC. The Legacy Lounge has a similar setup, but it's just an open area near the check-in desk rather than a dedicated room.


----------



## tim49424

dlagrua said:


> BTW, does anyone know how you get to your train from the new lounge?


My guess is that procedure won't change from the current one.


----------



## dlagrua

SarahZ said:


> I remember reading they plan to have an unstaffed baggage room similar to the one in DC. The Legacy Lounge has a similar setup, but it's just an open area near the check-in desk rather than a dedicated room.


I also read that and another claim by a forum member that you will be able to check your carry-on baggage with a Red Cap and have it delivered to your sleeping car bedroom or roomette. Haven't head much about either . Maybe by early July we will have some actual traveler reports


----------



## SarahZ

You can see images of the master plan here: http://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20151016/BLOGS02/151019878/plan-to-rebuild-union-station-finally-starts-to-roll

If you zoom into the second image, you can see a room dedicated to "self service baggage storage". It's the large, dark grey area near the leftmost set of stairs.

Same images here: https://www.scribd.com/doc/285286008/24x36-BOARDS-w-Master-Plan-LoRes


----------



## Eric S

The floor plans, which are buried in one of the various CHI ML threads here, show a baggage room, as SarahZ mentions. I don't think we've seen anything to suggest that will not be the case.

EDIT: And of course as I typed this, she posted the links.


----------



## SarahZ

Eric S said:


> The floor plans, which are buried in one of the various CHI ML threads here, show a baggage room, as SarahZ mentions. I don't think we've seen anything to suggest that will not be the case.
> 
> EDIT: And of course as I typed this, she posted the links.


^_^ :hi:


----------



## rtabern

dlagrua said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading they plan to have an unstaffed baggage room similar to the one in DC. The Legacy Lounge has a similar setup, but it's just an open area near the check-in desk rather than a dedicated room.
> 
> 
> 
> I also read that and another claim by a forum member that you will be able to check your carry-on baggage with a Red Cap and have it delivered to your sleeping car bedroom or roomette. Haven't head much about either . Maybe by early July we will have some actual traveler reports
Click to expand...

They are experimenting with this idea. Trying it out only on Train 21 for now. I think its a great idea. VIA does it at both ends of the Canadian.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

When checking the floor plans in the old Metropolitan Lounge I saw the same self service baggage room. Many years ago the room behind the check in desk in the current ML was a self service baggage room.


----------



## wwchi

Just got an email inviting me to an Open House for the new ML on 6/23. Unfortunately it starts at 4:30 and I will be on a train already! LOL! Still, it's a good sign of when it will open - if not that day, then shortly after!


----------



## Steve4031

I got the email too


----------



## pennyk

Steve4031 said:


> I got the email too


I did three


----------



## Bob Dylan

pennyk said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the email too
> 
> 
> 
> I did three
Click to expand...

Guess Amtrak thinks Orlando is a suburb of Chicago!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Bob Dylan said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the email too
> 
> 
> 
> I did three
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess Amtrak thinks Orlando is a suburb of Chicago!
Click to expand...

Or they're trying to get people to book trains to/through Chicago to see the lounge (more revenue)


----------



## tim49424

pennyk said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the email too
> 
> 
> 
> I did three
Click to expand...

To quote Charlie Brown "I got a rock".


----------



## Grandpa D

I've tried to book HOS to NOL on a non-SL day. They offered a routing through Chicago. :blink:


----------



## zephyr17

Grandpa D said:


> I've tried to book HOS to NOL on a non-SL day. They offered a routing through Chicago. :blink:


On a non-SL day, that is really the only way.


----------



## mycalpal

Hello All, I am in the old Metropolitan lounge right now, arrived early on the Empire Builder waiting to board the Lake Shore Limited. The old lounge is staying open till the new one opens. I was able to look inside from the windows at the top of the stairs and you can see quite a bit. The furniture is very nice and yes it is a white or off white leather looking and the whole place a clean modern look. Can't wait to visit it on my next trip.


----------



## CHamilton

rtabern posts some very nice photos on Facebook, and says that the new lounge will open June 27.


----------



## Steve4031

I am doing a points run to Galesburg on 5 and 382. I looked in a doorway by the baggage claim area. It leads to the new lounge. The passengers would walk through a short hallway. If they turn right they could go down the ramp to board from the south gate. If they turn left they could go down the ramp to board from the north gates.


----------



## rtabern

Steve4031 said:


> I am doing a points run to Galesburg on 5 and 382. I looked in a doorway by the baggage claim area. It leads to the new lounge. The passengers would walk through a short hallway. If they turn right they could go down the ramp to board from the south gate. If they turn left they could go down the ramp to board from the north gates.


Points run?? Sadly, that ended in January, by friend.  Your $20 ticket to Galesburg gets you only 40 points now vs. 100. Not really worth it to me. You'll still have to spend $5,000 to keep S+. Again, also not worth it to me... will be dropping off the tier landscape come March 1, 2017.


----------



## Steve4031

Who asked your opinion and your response is not pertaining to the topic of this thread.


----------



## CCC1007

Steve4031 said:


> Who asked your opinion and your response is not pertaining to the topic of this thread.


Have you seen some of the threads on this forum? He's relatively close to on topic if he isn't talking about something like hotels in Iran, or food in Fort Benton, Montana.
As long as the moderators allow it, there should not be a problem here.


----------



## dlagrua

Steve4031 said:


> Who asked your opinion and your response is not pertaining to the topic of this thread.


All forums exist for the open exchange of ideas and opinions. While the comment was off topic I don't see any real harm in it. If you dislike it, just don't read it. Problem solved.

As for the Metropolitan lounge; we are still waiting for the final decision on the carry on baggage situation. If the baggage room is self service and open, I have concerns that there could be some theft.


----------



## printman2000

You want your carry on delivered to your sleeper room? I have never heard of that happening anywhere on Amtrak.


----------



## Eric S

printman2000 said:


> You want your carry on delivered to your sleeper room? I have never heard of that happening anywhere on Amtrak.


Someone earlier (rtabern, perhaps?) mentioned that it is being tried out on Train 21 at Chicago. I'd be curious to hear more about this service, whether it's mentioned/documented anywhere, whether others have taken advantage of it, etc.


----------



## Blackwolf

printman2000 said:


> You want your carry on delivered to your sleeper room? I have never heard of that happening anywhere on Amtrak.


I don't know for sure, but "never" is a harsh word for something that was once done by private railroads and quite possibly done with Amtrak sometime in the past 40-odd years. I see such a service as an easy and substantial GOOD move if implemented. I certainly have asked about it before, and so have others I know when traveling Sleeper for the first time.


----------



## AlamoWye

Took #21 on June 3rd. Red cap did indeed take our baggage all the way to our rooms earlier this month (2 bags each + carry-ons). We wanted most of it stowed downstairs, however, so after settling in we took it back down. Very nice touch compared to the past experiences. We did leave Union Station from the Legacy Club so I don't know if that we a little extra for the money spent there or not.


----------



## shelzp

printman2000 said:


> You want your carry on delivered to your sleeper room? I have never heard of that happening anywhere on Amtrak.


Recently I've gone through PDX fairly often because I like to take the Empire Builder and they always ask who wants their luggage put into their room. I admit I was pretty surprised the first time it happened. I guess the person handling it isn't a redcap but is someone from the lounge luggage storage area but anyway he always takes everything you want. Of course it's easy since the train originates there.


----------



## Everydaymatters

On one of my first LD trips our luggage was taken to our room. At that time I didn't know it was unusual.


----------



## printman2000

Blackwolf said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want your carry on delivered to your sleeper room? I have never heard of that happening anywhere on Amtrak.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know for sure, but "never" is a harsh word for something that was once done by private railroads and quite possibly done with Amtrak sometime in the past 40-odd years. I see such a service as an easy and substantial GOOD move if implemented. I certainly have asked about it before, and so have others I know when traveling Sleeper for the first time.
Click to expand...

Wait, so saying I had never heard of something before is harsh? I did not claim it has never happened, just that I had never heard of it.


----------



## Lonestar648

Went by the new ML on the 20th, they were were doing the painted sign over the main entry door. The manager supervising said the Open House was today late afternoon, but the Lounge will not open for business until Monday, June 27th. I asked if I could see the Lounge since I was passing through and might not be back for a year. He politely said I would see the Lounge next year then, this after we discussed how much I had traveled on Amtrak since the early 1980's and all the Lounges I had experienced. From what I could see around the paper on the windows for the painting, it looks very nice. I did see a door next to the main check in counter that said Baggage Room. Hopefully, there will be pictures posted. My granddaughter and I were on our 4th leg of a 6300 mile trip on Amtrak.


----------



## Ryan

printman2000 said:


> Blackwolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want your carry on delivered to your sleeper room? I have never heard of that happening anywhere on Amtrak.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know for sure, but "never" is a harsh word for something that was once done by private railroads and quite possibly done with Amtrak sometime in the past 40-odd years. I see such a service as an easy and substantial GOOD move if implemented. I certainly have asked about it before, and so have others I know when traveling Sleeper for the first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, so saying I had never heard of something before is harsh? I did not claim it has never happened, just that I had never heard of it.
Click to expand...

Tone is tough to discern. The leading question sounded pretty incredulous. It didn't come across quite how you intended.


----------



## PVD

Anytime I board at NYP and ask for a red cap to bring my bags to the sleeper, they have dropped them in the room. Maybe single level is treated differently than going up a flight of stairs.


----------



## Everydaymatters

I'll be in Chicago on the 28th! What good luck. With all the date changes for the opening of the ML, I thought I'd probably just have to wait to see it.


----------



## dlagrua

Ryan said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackwolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want your carry on delivered to your sleeper room? I have never heard of that happening anywhere on Amtrak.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know for sure, but "never" is a harsh word for something that was once done by private railroads and quite possibly done with Amtrak sometime in the past 40-odd years. I see such a service as an easy and substantial GOOD move if implemented. I certainly have asked about it before, and so have others I know when traveling Sleeper for the first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, so saying I had never heard of something before is harsh? I did not claim it has never happened, just that I had never heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tone is tough to discern. The leading question sounded pretty incredulous. It didn't come across quite how you intended.
Click to expand...

It was mentioned on this forum that the baggage check room was to be eliminated in the new Metropolitan lounge and replaced with an unsecured baggage area. This appears to be a true statement. It was also mentioned by someone that optional Redcap service will be offered at the met lounge to deliver your carry on luggage to the sleeper on your departing train. I am just trying to confirm whether or not this statement (not my own) has any validity. I have often seen Redcaps helping passengers carry luggage to and from their trains so a Redcap station at the new Metropolitan lounge doesn't seem all that odd to me. When the lounge is opened perhaps some forum member will report on all of the services there. We won't be there until Aug for our Card/CZ trip and would like to plan ahead.


----------



## PVD

They have had red cap service to/from the existing lounge, why would that change? NY and Washington have unattended bag rooms, and the red caps provide service to the trains from there.


----------



## wwchi

anyone attend the open house today? I walked by the new lounge going to the train today and they were windexing the windows and had a big sign outside the door saying Private Event. Couldn't attend as it started at 4:30 and my train left at 4:00...just curious!


----------



## amtrakpass

I stopped by the open house. Everything looks great and ready to go for opening. Abundant amount of good food and drinks available for the event and a jazz band playing. Personally like the upstairs room with the canal street view. Makes you feel like you are in the city when you can look outside. Also saw on the screen at the canal st entrance that shower and towel service will be available. Several different types of chairs and seating. Looks nice.


----------



## SarahZ

I'm so glad it has windows. One thing I really didn't like about the old lounge was that "trapped in a basement" feeling.


----------



## wwchi

awesome! Can't wait to use it next week! The general lounge today was a zoo seeing as all the kids are now out of school!


----------



## Steve4031

Here are pictures that I took.

Level 1

https://goo.gl/photos/zuDMw3VZnovHzGcN6

Level 2.

https://goo.gl/photos/BUGSfGBSDVdf3NR4A


----------



## SarahZ

Steve4031 said:


> Here are pictures that I took.
> 
> Level 1
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/zuDMw3VZnovHzGcN6
> 
> Level 2.
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/BUGSfGBSDVdf3NR4A


It looks SO GOOD!  It looks like an actual, first class lounge in an actual, historic train station.


----------



## George K

Yep. Looks great.

Unsure: Is there an entrance off of Canal St? That would make it super convenient.


----------



## daybeers

Wow! I'm bummed I missed it. I took the LSL out of CUS on Monday night!


----------



## SarahZ

George K said:


> Yep. Looks great.
> 
> Unsure: Is there an entrance off of Canal St? That would make it super convenient.


Yes.


----------



## wwchi

very nice - look forward to that next week!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

*looking at my jeans and t-shirt* Hope we don't have to dress up to use it.


----------



## hermit

The new lounge looks great,can't wait to check it out next month!


----------



## v v

Is it larger or smaller than the old lounge? Or put another way, has the capacity for numbers of rail travellers increased or decreased?


----------



## Steve4031

It's bigger. I think double the capacity.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Steve4031 said:


> Here are pictures that I took.
> 
> Level 1
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/zuDMw3VZnovHzGcN6
> 
> Level 2.
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/BUGSfGBSDVdf3NR4A


Looks great! Thanks for sharing Steve! I too look forward to seeing and using the New Lounge next time I'm in the Windy City!


----------



## D.P. Roberts

I like the lounge, I just don't like how it's arranged.

From what I've seen, most people travel on Amtrak in pairs. The remaining passengers are either individuals or families. Groups of more than 4-5 are a small minority. Yet Amtrak set up the lounge with chairs all in "conversation groups", as if it's your living room at home & everyone will be together. That's not going to happen here. Instead, couples and families will be awkwardly & annoyingly close together.

The groups are also spaced rather far apart. I bet Amtrak could fit twice as many chairs in there if they put them in rows (more like an airline waiting area).


----------



## CAQuail

Are they planning on putting any art on the walls? I my opinion it needs something to break up the vast amounts of white wall space.


----------



## D.P. Roberts

CAQuail said:


> Are they planning on putting any art on the walls? I my opinion it needs something to break up the vast amounts of white wall space.


I thought so too - especially since there's no color anywhere. Some bold Amtrak-related prints would do nicely. Plus, they could sell the prints for extra cash. Win-win.


----------



## wwchi

there are some beautiful photos out there - views from the train - that they post on instagram, etc. sunsets, rides past lakes and oceans, etc. A lot of those would add a lot of color and encourage more train travel!


----------



## hermit

D.P. Roberts said:


> CAQuail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they planning on putting any art on the walls? I my opinion it needs something to break up the vast amounts of white wall space.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so too - especially since there's no color anywhere. Some bold Amtrak-related prints would do nicely. Plus, they could sell the prints for extra cash. Win-win.
Click to expand...

I agree!!!! I would probably fall prey to buying one or ten!


----------



## Lonestar648

When passing through this week, I saw that the exit from the ML came out into a low traffic hallway now (next to the Greyhound and Rental Car counters being built) but you had to walk by the METRA gates that had a couple trains departing so the people flow might be an obstacle to cross through during peak times.


----------



## wwchi

http://chicago.curbed.com/2016/6/24/12024162/chicago-transportation-news-union-station-lounge

new article just out


----------



## dlagrua

PVD said:


> Anytime I board at NYP and ask for a red cap to bring my bags to the sleeper, they have dropped them in the room. Maybe single level is treated differently than going up a flight of stairs.


We assume that the Red Cap hands everything over to the SCA on Superliner trains for deposit in your room. I guess that we will see how it all works in August on our Card/CZ Colorado trip. The windows (on Canal Street? ) should make things appear bright and cheerful, We can't wait to see it.

Great pictures of the interior here:

http://chicago.curbed.com/2016/6/24/12024162/chicago-transportation-news-union-station-lounge


----------



## OBS

It is interesting that it is estimated to have double the space, yet they are curtailing the eligibility of who will be allowed to use the facility....


----------



## zephyr17

PVD said:


> Anytime I board at NYP and ask for a red cap to bring my bags to the sleeper, they have dropped them in the room. Maybe single level is treated differently than going up a flight of stairs.


I've never boarded a sleeper in NYP, only arrived there in sleepers. At all other stations I've used Red Caps boarding sleepers (Chicago, Los Angeles, Seattle mainly), that has never happened on Amtrak. The Red Caps bring you out to the train, and you and the attendant take it from there. I wouldn't necessarily expect the change in location of the lounge to change that.

Boarding in NYP in coach/biz class, I always use a Red Cap to get downstairs before the frenzy starts and the Red Cap has taken the bag all the way into the train. One time the Red Cap stowed it for me, another he brought it onboard and it was up to me to stow.

That is not to say I've never had it happen, it just wasn't on Amtrak. In 1970 boarding the Super Chief at LAUPT, I essentially "checked" my bag with the Red Cap, they handed me a receipt and my bag was in my roomette when I boarded. That was the Santa Fe though, and there is nothing about Amtrak service that remotely compares to Santa Fe. The other was on VIA at Vancouver about 3 years ago, IIRC. Same thing, basically. I arrived in the morning on the Cascades and went to day-check my bag. They put a tag on it and said they'd put in in my room. However, I have ridden the Canadian from Vancouver twice since then, and they are no longer doing it.


----------



## PVD

One thing we can all agree on is the lack of consistency in how many different types of service are provided across Amtrak, whether the differences are station to station, train to train, or even crew to crew.


----------



## Lonestar648

I know that Amtrak like most corporations its size, has a manual/book of standards and procedures. The problem is that there is no regular audit of compliance or if there is, no one is enforcing compliance. When I worked for a large corporation there were regular audits mostly internal, every so many years external auditors measured our compliance. A low rating was death for managers since non-compliance was not tolerated. Continuous improvement committees reviewed and updated various procedures in order to keep things as current as possible. This was how we were able to maintain consistency throughout North America.


----------



## John Bredin

OBS said:


> It is interesting that it is estimated to have double the space, yet they are curtailing the eligibility of who will be allowed to use the facility....


Take this for what it's worth, as it's on a telescreen rather than a sign and thus can be changed easily, but when I was at Union Station just now, the telescreen over the check-in desk at the nearly-finished new Met Lounge says it's for Business and Sleeper Class passengers, etc.


----------



## dlagrua

John Bredin said:


> OBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting that it is estimated to have double the space, yet they are curtailing the eligibility of who will be allowed to use the facility....
> 
> 
> 
> Take this for what it's worth, as it's on a telescreen rather than a sign and thus can be changed easily, but when I was at Union Station just now, the telescreen over the check-in desk at the nearly-finished new Met Lounge says it's for Business and Sleeper Class passengers, etc.
Click to expand...

That's a true statement but the question remains on how that rule will be interpreted . If you have a departing sleeper or business class train you will be permitted entrance to the lounge but if you arrive in a sleeper or business class and your next train connection is coach, you apparently will be denied entrance.


----------



## wwchi

what if you arrive in business but are not connecting to anything? Say you have a business ticket and you have a ride coming to pick you up in an hour? Will you be denied access?


----------



## George K

wwchi said:


> what if you arrive in business but are not connecting to anything? Say you have a business ticket and you have a ride coming to pick you up in an hour? Will you be denied access?


That's what I was told when we arrived from a sleeper on #8 in mid-May. No "lounging" in the lounge, unless you're getting on another train.


----------



## Lonestar648

I was there this month and was told the Lounge is only for DEPARTING Chicago Sleeper and Business Class passengers.


----------



## Bob Dylan

More of Amtraks New "Less for More" Service!

What do you mean I just spent several hundred dollars on my LD Train trip and I can't come into the Lounge to use the restroom etc? 

"Now isn't that Special!"


----------



## wwchi

I've gotta agree with that especially in the case of sleepers ($$$$). But as a Select (not Select Plus) regular business class rider for over 10 years I find it a bit offensive that I would be turned away at the lounge as an inbound passenger. Granted I live in Chicago and would really have no need to stay in the lounge once I arrived, but the fact that they only accept OUTBOUND passengers is not the message they should be sending, especially to the people that keep their business going!


----------



## TylerP42

"Located behind and above one of the two grand staircases off the Great Hall, the lounge has two entrances. The primary access is located inside the station between the Great Hall and the Concourse, with a red carpet exterior entrance near the taxi stand on the west side of Canal Street. These premium customers are welcomed arriving in or departing from Chicago."

The last part is key.

From Amtrak's press release.

http://media.amtrak.com/2016/06/amtrak-opens-new-chicago-lounge-for-premium-customers/


----------



## Montreal Ltd

I saw that as well on the Empire Builder group. My comment just got a ? since their OP has not been following this thread.


----------



## Greg

Currently sitting in the newly opened Metropolitan Lounge. What a great place! It's bright light cheery and twice as big as the old one. Currently lots of sandwiches and free food but I'm sure that's only for opening day. Anybody coming through Chicago needs to try it out


----------



## PaulM

The standard station lounge page at amtrak.com now has a section headed "Chicago Metropolitan Lounge" talking about the new facility. Right above it, is the "Metropolitan Lounges" section specifically mentioning Chicago and the old, unchanged policy "... sleeping car passengers, business class passengers with a same-day travel ticket (departure or arrival) ...".

Ok, so how could so many posts from usually reliable posters be so wrong? I don't believe I've seen such poor prognostication since "Dewey beats Truman" :giggle: .


----------



## zephyr17

Well, I said right along that I wouldn't bet on the policy change until the lounge actually opened, so I am completely unsurprised.


----------



## SarahZ

From Tyler's link:

"For the rail enthusiast, there is a Pennsylvania Room located in the former Pennsylvania Railroad Passenger Department space on the upper level."

I had no idea this was a thing! Does anyone have pictures of the room? If not, I'll get some this weekend.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Finally some good Amtrak news, thanks to all those who have gotten to see the New Lounge and shared their pics and info!

I look forward to seeing it in October when I'm in Chicago on the way to Denver for the Gathering!


----------



## trainman74

PaulM said:


> Ok, so how could so many posts from usually reliable posters be so wrong? I don't believe I've seen such poor prognostication since "Dewey beats Truman" :giggle: .


"Dewey Defeats Truman": newspaper got information from pollsters and initial election returns that turned out to be incorrect.

"New Chicago Metropolitan Lounge Won't Allow Arriving Sleeper & Business Class Passengers": forum got information from Amtrak employees that (apparently) turned out to be incorrect.


----------



## Lonestar648

Or do the employees know something Amtrak plans to do in the future after the newness and focus on the opening of the Lounge wears off??


----------



## Railroad Bill

My friend from St Louis just phoned in his report on his trip on the Hoosier State both directions and his experience in the New Metropolitan Lounge. He had a great time riding both directions in the Iowa Pacific BC. More on that later.

But for the new lounge, he was not as impressed. Things seemed still disorganized, the desk help were "surley" in his words, Red Caps were not permitted in the lounge to help travelers (Red Caps were not happy about that), a rather glassy, modernistic decor with uncomfortable seating, and a longer walk to the trains, no separate storage room for baggage storage. Too many stairways disrupt the flow of traffic.

On the positive side, the food was excellent with a variety of sandwiches and pastries available in the lounge. Restrooms were nice and clean,

Just one opinion. Time will tell how the rest of humanity will adjust to change. 

MODERATOR NOTE: The claim that there is no separate storage room for baggage has been debunked by posters in subsequent posts. Those posters are stating that there is an unstaffed baggage storage room near the front desk of the lounge.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

Railroad Bill said:


> My friend from St Louis just phoned in his report on his trip on the Hoosier State both directions and his experience in the New Metropolitan Lounge. He had a great time riding both directions in the Iowa Pacific BC. More on that later.
> 
> But for the new lounge, he was not as impressed. Things seemed still disorganized, the desk help were "surley" in his words, Red Caps were not permitted in the lounge to help travelers (Red Caps were not happy about that), a rather glassy, modernistic decor with uncomfortable seating, and a longer walk to the trains, no separate storage room for baggage storage. Too many stairways disrupt the flow of traffic.
> 
> On the positive side, the food was excellent with a variety of sandwiches and pastries available in the lounge. Restrooms were nice and clean,
> 
> Just one opinion. Time will tell how the rest of humanity will adjust to change.


I would imagine (and hope) like with most other major openings it is going through some teething issues and things will smooth out in the coming days.


----------



## Palmetto

wwchi said:


> I've gotta agree with that especially in the case of sleepers ($$$$). But as a Select (not Select Plus) regular business class rider for over 10 years I find it a bit offensive that I would be turned away at the lounge as an inbound passenger. Granted I live in Chicago and would really have no need to stay in the lounge once I arrived, but the fact that they only accept OUTBOUND passengers is not the message they should be sending, especially to the people that keep their business going!


This is the policy in some third-party airport lounges; ie, lounges not operated by a specific airline. So it's not just "an Amtrak thing".


----------



## TylerP42

No more baggage storage? Where will I put my bags when I spend the day there? That's awesome. When I go for military cadet training I'll have 2 carry on and a giant checked bag... that's extremely dumb. I can't even go to Chicago now, going to have to spend over 10 hours in a stupid lounge.

MODERATOR NOTE: The claim that there is no separate storage room for baggage has been debunked by posters in subsequent posts. Those posters are stating that there is an unstaffed baggage storage room near the front desk of the lounge.


----------



## SarahZ

Is it that there isn't a separate room, which was in the plans, or is there no baggage storage at all?

For example, the Legacy Lounge has an area for baggage storage that isn't a separate room, but you can definitely leave your bag there. I can see how people would report that as "no separate baggage storage area", even though it's technically storage.

So does the new lounge have a baggage storage area that simply isn't a separate room? Maybe it's like the Legacy Lounge. It's hard to interpret what people are reporting.


----------



## tim49424

SarahZ said:


> For example, the Legacy Lounge has an area for baggage storage that isn't a separate room, but you can definitely leave your bag there. I can see how people would report that as "no separate baggage storage area", even though it's technically storage.
> 
> So does the new lounge have a baggage storage area that simply isn't a separate room? Maybe it's like the Legacy Lounge. It's hard to interpret what people are reporting.


That's how it is in the ML in Los Angeles. There's no separate room, just an area for the baggage, located right behind the check-in desk.


----------



## TylerP42

Don't fix what was perfect. Then again, it's Amtrak.


----------



## PaulM

tim49424 said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> For example, the Legacy Lounge has an area for baggage storage that isn't a separate room, but you can definitely leave your bag there. I can see how people would report that as "no separate baggage storage area", even though it's technically storage.
> 
> So does the new lounge have a baggage storage area that simply isn't a separate room? Maybe it's like the Legacy Lounge. It's hard to interpret what people are reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how it is in the ML in Los Angeles. There's no separate room, just an area for the baggage, located right behind the check-in desk.
Click to expand...

In fact that is how it is in all the lounges, and the way Chicago used to be before they opened the paranoia room.


----------



## Bob Dylan

The "teething" problems can be fixed, but rude and unhelpful staff, along with not allowing Redcaps in the Lounge, is unacceptable and Management in Chicago needs to get out of their office and get this fixed now!

We need to report rude and unhelpful staff and let Amtrak know about "bugs" in the system so they can be corrected ASAP!!


----------



## Everydaymatters

Bob Dylan said:


> The "teething" problems can be fixed, but rude and unhelpful staff, along with not allowing Redcaps in the Lounge, is unacceptable and Management in Chicago needs to get out of their office and get this fixed now!
> 
> We need to report rude and unhelpful staff and let Amtrak know about "bugs" in the system so they can be corrected ASAP!!


As to the staff, well, we're actually getting used to that. Did they allow the Redcaps in the lounge before? I've seen them at the door, but never "in" the lounge.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I read a first hand account that the baggage room was to the right of the check in desk. Unmanned, somewhat "small" and a pain to get in and out of when there's a line of people checking in.

From D.P. Roberts trip report



> My one quibble so far is with the check-in- it's just as time-consuming and awkward as always. There's not enough room inside the door for everyone to wait to check-in. *The baggage area is in a room off to the right, and although there are plenty of shelves it's a rather small and crowded space. Plus, when you enter or leave the baggage area you have to cross through the line of people checking in, so it's kind of a traffic jam by the door.* I think a lot of that is due to the crowds that surge whenever a train arrives, so next time we might wait a few minutes to enter the lounge.


----------



## Shanghai

Sounds like the Washington DC lounge.


----------



## Railroad Bill

I believe he said there was an area similar to Washington & New York where bags could be stored but not as secure as the old Metro Lounge room manned by Red Caps. I did see Red Caps come back into the lounge area to look for people they had made arrangements with. And they were always standing by the front desk waiting to take people out the front door of the old lounge.


----------



## wwchi

yes, Chicago has never been known for its cheery Amtrak personnel. Now on the train it's a different story - all of the conductors I see are wonderful. It's just the station staff that's not!


----------



## SarahZ

I've never encountered grouchy people in the lounge. My check-ins go smoothly, often with a smile.

The only time I see them exhibiting a bit of impatience is when the customer is being surly/difficult (or not paying attention).

Maybe my standards for treatment are lower than others'?


----------



## tim49424

SarahZ said:


> I've never encountered grouchy people in the lounge. My check-ins go smoothly, often with a smile.
> 
> The only time I see them exhibiting a bit of impatience is when the customer is being surly/difficult (or not paying attention).
> 
> Maybe my standards for treatment are lower than others'?


Agreed. I've always found ML staff to be courteous, helpful and professional. I don't think your standards are lower than others, I think perception is affected by mood of the customer.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

SarahZ said:


> I've never encountered grouchy people in the lounge. My check-ins go smoothly, often with a smile.
> 
> The only time I see them exhibiting a bit of impatience is when the customer is being surly/difficult (or not paying attention).
> 
> Maybe my standards for treatment are lower than others'?


ditto


----------



## wwchi

I was actually referring to the main lounge, not the metropolitan lounge. There wasn't always business class on the pere marquette so for coach we had to board from the south gate. The people who work at that gate area were who I was referring to. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Lonestar648

I have always found the ML staff in Chicago friendly and helpful. Now, those assigned to the glass doors to control the push of Coach passengers, I have seen get yelled at because they would not open the doors (Conductor had not called for Coach boarding), be bumped into with bags, and so forth. My guess is that this staff may find it hard to smile everyday when they have to deal with the general public, well the percentage that hates the world and gladly will ruin your day without regard if you are trying to help or be nice. Over all I find the Amtrak staff a great group of people. In LA the ML attendant makes it his personal mission to talk with each passenger to insure they are happy and if not what he can do to make them happy.


----------



## tim49424

wwchi said:


> I was actually referring to the main lounge, not the metropolitan lounge. There wasn't always business class on the pere marquette so for coach we had to board from the south gate. The people who work at that gate area were who I was referring to. Sorry for the confusion.


That's a whole different story and the reason why I won't ride coach on the PM anymore out of Union Station. It's worth the extra $15 just to be able to get away from that hot mess at south gate.


----------



## wwchi

agree - the employees in the regular lounge DO take abuse for sure, however I have always been friendly to them. I have been a regular for 11 years, so always say hi and smile. Yet they always look at me like it's the first time they've ever seen me, which I think is odd. I'd think you'd be happy to see a regular, and someone who treats you nicely and with respect. But like I said, all of the conductors I've ever met have been tremendous!


----------



## wwchi

agree with Tim - I always said if they had business class on the PM I'd buy it...and then finally they did!  I only ride BC now whether going into New Buffalo or St Joe. That regular lounge used to be the worst part of my week every week! LOL!


----------



## tim49424

Lonestar648 said:


> In LA the ML attendant makes it his personal mission to talk with each passenger to insure they are happy and if not what he can do to make them happy.


The one and only time I was in LA the ML attendants pretty much kept to themselves. However, the lounge was clean, well stocked (the chocolate chip cookies were TOO good!) and absolutely no confusion whatsoever about departing trains. The LA ML is quite new (opened in late 2014?) but they seem to have things in order there.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Well, it looks like we have a situation of comparing apples and oranges here.

In the bad old days when almost all CHI based Amtrak employees had that Chicago 'tude,( except the Redcaps) the Metro Lounge truly was an unpleasant place.

I personally saw many people treated rudely at the desk and as a regular for several years was also treated in a less than friendly manner. In the last couple of years as new people replaced some of the dragons, it got better.

The gate dragons could give lessons to the sour apples in New York and Boston (I found the female Desk worker in the Boston Lounge to be a jerk)and it sounds like they're still at it!

It's good to know that the desk personnel in the New Lounge are now treating customers better and that Red caps are allowed to come in to help those needing help.

Once the "bugs" are worked out ( we do need to let Amtrak know about these and offer suggestions so it can be improved) it sounds like the New Lounge csn join LA,Portland and Philadelphia as the Best of the Lounges!

Keep the reports coming folks, I look forward to my next visit to Union Station as I pass through.


----------



## tim49424

wwchi said:


> agree - the employees in the regular lounge DO take abuse for sure, however I have always been friendly to them. I have been a regular for 11 years, so always say hi and smile. Yet they always look at me like it's the first time they've ever seen me, which I think is odd. I'd think you'd be happy to see a regular, and someone who treats you nicely and with respect. But like I said, all of the conductors I've ever met have been tremendous!



That would be an understatement about the conductors on the PM........I truly miss the old conductors since the crew base change. I found out on my last trip back in April that some were transferred to the Wolverine, specifically Smilin' Dave. Our loss is their gain! He treated me like I was an extended part of his family and always gave the impression that he absolutely loves his job. I wouldn't mind riding the Wolverine again, but being that it's not practical for me anymore, it's not likely I will.

I've been a regular for 8 1/2 years on Amtrak and don't feel I've ever been disrespected by OBS or staff at any station's ML. They treat me like they want me as a return customer. It's just logistics at south gate make it for a miserable experience, but I don't blame staff for that one, even though they seem sometimes like their a bit stressed.....probably because they are. LOL


----------



## wwchi

I will be seeing Dave tomorrow!! He's on the early CHI-NBU train and I never take that but need to tomorrow. Can't wait to see his smiling face!!


----------



## tim49424

Bob Dylan said:


> (I found the female Desk worker in the Boston Lounge to be a jerk)and it sounds like they're still at it!


Thanks for the warning on that one.....I'll be there for the first time in October and will be "braced" for that. Of course, maybe I'll get lucky as usual and the jerk(s) will not be on duty.


----------



## tim49424

wwchi said:


> I will be seeing Dave tomorrow!! He's on the early CHI-NBU train and I never take that but need to tomorrow. Can't wait to see his smiling face!!


Count me as jealous....He's simply a joy to ride with!


----------



## Everydaymatters

Bob Dylan said:


> Well, it looks like we have a situation of comparing apples and oranges here.
> 
> In the bad old days when almost all CHI based Amtrak employees had that Chicago 'tude,( except the Redcaps) the Metro Lounge truly was an unpleasant place.
> 
> I personally saw many people treated rudely at the desk and as a regular for several years was also treated in a less than friendly manner. In the last couple of years as new people replaced some of the dragons, it got better.
> 
> The gate dragons could give lessons to the sour apples in New York and Boston (I found the female Desk worker in the Boston Lounge to be a jerk)and it sounds like they're still at it!
> 
> It's good to know that the desk personnel in the New Lounge are now treating customers better and that Red caps are allowed to come in to help those needing help.
> 
> Once the "bugs" are worked out ( we do need to let Amtrak know about these and offer suggestions so it can be improved) it sounds like the New Lounge csn join LA,Portland and Philadelphia as the Best of the Lounges!
> 
> Keep the reports coming folks, I look forward to my next visit to Union Station as I pass through.


Yes. What Jim said. Things have gotten better now that the worst of the lounge crew are gone. The last time I was there, I saw one of the lounge crew treat a passenger like a piece of dirt simply because she (the passenger)could not find a red cap. The lounge dragon was the one to blame because she overlooked this pax, who needed assistance. No, I was not that pax, but she wasn't very pleasant to me or anyone else either. So...the more things change, the more things stay the same.


----------



## SarahZ

wwchi said:


> I was actually referring to the main lounge, not the metropolitan lounge. There wasn't always business class on the pere marquette so for coach we had to board from the south gate. The people who work at that gate area were who I was referring to. Sorry for the confusion.


Ohhhhh... Yeah. I have *so* much sympathy for those people. You couldn't pay me enough to work the coach boarding area.


----------



## wwchi

On a different note does anyone know what hours the ML is open? I'm on a 7:10 a.m. tomorrow - will likely not get there much ahead of time and will probably go straight to the gate, but if I did get there with time are they open?


----------



## PaulM

tim49424 said:


> wwchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually referring to the main lounge, not the metropolitan lounge. There wasn't always business class on the pere marquette so for coach we had to board from the south gate. The people who work at that gate area were who I was referring to. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a whole different story and the reason why I won't ride coach on the PM anymore out of Union Station. It's worth the extra $15 just to be able to get away from that hot mess at south gate.
Click to expand...

I wonder if this is still the situation. The last couple of times I went through CUS, the old boarding lounge(?) was almost empty because "general" boarding was from the great hall.

This does go to show you that everyone has different tastes. I always enjoyed the scrum at the boarding gate, the highlight of the trip. But then I could sit back and relax, and then roll my bike to the head of the line when they called for seniors.


----------



## TylerP42

wwchi said:


> On a different note does anyone know what hours the ML is open? I'm on a 7:10 a.m. tomorrow - will likely not get there much ahead of time and will probably go straight to the gate, but if I did get there with time are they open?


 they're open from when the first train comes in till the last train departs.


----------



## Palmetto

Being open when the first train comes is doesn't seem to correlate with the policy that arriving passengers are not allowed in. Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## CCC1007

Palmetto said:


> Being open when the first train comes is doesn't seem to correlate with the policy that arriving passengers are not allowed in. Or am I misunderstanding?


Apparently that rule was never instituted.


----------



## SarahZ

Palmetto said:


> Being open when the first train comes is doesn't seem to correlate with the policy that arriving passengers are not allowed in. Or am I misunderstanding?


You're thinking of same-day coach connections.

Some of those arriving may have same-day BC or sleeper connections, so they would need access.


----------



## wwchi

it didn't appear to be open (didn't go right up to it) this morning at 6:20 so I went straight to the gate. Odd they don't have any hours posted. They say Legacy Lounge is 9A-9P, but nothing about ML.


----------



## tim49424

I'm heading to Chicago to check out the ML on July 17. Also, the Pere Marquette has the dome car on weekends for the entire month!


----------



## oregon pioneer

SarahZ said:


> Palmetto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being open when the first train comes is doesn't seem to correlate with the policy that arriving passengers are not allowed in. Or am I misunderstanding?
> 
> 
> 
> You're thinking of same-day coach connections.
> 
> Some of those arriving may have same-day BC or sleeper connections, so they would need access.
Click to expand...

It was my understanding that they allow anyone in who has a same-day sleeper ticket. When I was there last December, I met two women on the eastbound CZ who were also making connections in CHI to the Cardinal. I had a sleeper ticket on both the CZ and the Card, and the other two were arriving in sleeper on the CZ, but leaving in coach on the Card (one because she was getting off a few hours later, the other because she was unable to book a sleeper by the time she made her reservation). Both were allowed into the Met Lounge with no problem.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

oregon pioneer said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palmetto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being open when the first train comes is doesn't seem to correlate with the policy that arriving passengers are not allowed in. Or am I misunderstanding?
> 
> 
> 
> You're thinking of same-day coach connections.
> 
> Some of those arriving may have same-day BC or sleeper connections, so they would need access.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was my understanding that they allow anyone in who has a same-day sleeper ticket. When I was there last December, I met two women on the eastbound CZ who were also making connections in CHI to the Cardinal. I had a sleeper ticket on both the CZ and the Card, and the other two were arriving in sleeper on the CZ, but leaving in coach on the Card (one because she was getting off a few hours later, the other because she was unable to book a sleeper by the time she made her reservation). Both were allowed into the Met Lounge with no problem.
Click to expand...

There have been rumors that the policy has or will change with the new ML in that you have to be outgoing on a sleeper or BC to use the lounge. This has not yet been confirmed.


----------



## SarahZ

tim49424 said:


> I'm heading to Chicago to check out the ML on July 17. Also, the Pere Marquette has the dome car on weekends for the entire month!


I know. It's a shame it leaves GR at 6:00 a.m. I'd have to leave Battle Creek at 4:30. There is no way I'm getting up that early for a joyride.


----------



## TylerP42

SarahZ said:


> tim49424 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm heading to Chicago to check out the ML on July 17. Also, the Pere Marquette has the dome car on weekends for the entire month!
> 
> 
> 
> I know. It's a shame it leaves GR at 6:00 a.m. I'd have to leave Battle Creek at 4:30. There is no way I'm getting up that early for a joyride.
Click to expand...

I'll be up around 3 AM from Toledo. Probably earlier.


----------



## SarahZ

TylerP42 said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tim49424 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm heading to Chicago to check out the ML on July 17. Also, the Pere Marquette has the dome car on weekends for the entire month!
> 
> 
> 
> I know. It's a shame it leaves GR at 6:00 a.m. I'd have to leave Battle Creek at 4:30. There is no way I'm getting up that early for a joyride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be up around 3 AM from Toledo. Probably earlier.
Click to expand...

That's just crazy talk.

Signed,

A Night Owl


----------



## AmtrakBlue

SarahZ said:


> TylerP42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tim49424 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm heading to Chicago to check out the ML on July 17. Also, the Pere Marquette has the dome car on weekends for the entire month!
> 
> 
> 
> I know. It's a shame it leaves GR at 6:00 a.m. I'd have to leave Battle Creek at 4:30. There is no way I'm getting up that early for a joyride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be up around 3 AM from Toledo. Probably earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just crazy talk.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> *A Night Owl*
Click to expand...

Just don't go to bed.


----------



## tim49424

SarahZ said:


> tim49424 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm heading to Chicago to check out the ML on July 17. Also, the Pere Marquette has the dome car on weekends for the entire month!
> 
> 
> 
> I know. It's a shame it leaves GR at 6:00 a.m. I'd have to leave Battle Creek at 4:30. There is no way I'm getting up that early for a joyride.
Click to expand...

I have no life so I can sleep the next day. LOL


----------



## tommylicious

Is this the biz/sleeper access lounge or just for the separate fee payers? NARP just retweeted this: https://twitter.com/Amtrak/status/747604014284451840

MODERATOR NOTE: This thread was merged with the Chicago Metropolitan Lounge existing thread.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

tommylicious said:


> Is this the biz/sleeper access lounge or just for the separate fee payers? NARP just retweeted this: https://twitter.com/Amtrak/status/747604014284451840


It's the new Metropolitan Lounge. The old one is now closed (and presumably will become part of the coach waiting areas).


----------



## tommylicious

Brilliant! I thought this lounge was separate from the biz/sleeper lounge and that you had to pay admission fee to get it.


----------



## Eric S

It's the Metropolitan Lounge.

You're thinking of the Legacy Club that charges for access.


----------



## tommylicious

Eric you're right thank you for clarifying


----------



## D.P. Roberts

Here are a few photos from my visit on Tuesday to the new lounge.

After you check in (I didn't get a photo of the check-in area), you enter a hallway that runs down the middle of the downstairs area. On the right of the hallway is this beverage area. On the day we were there, they set up tables in this area & served free cold cut sandwiches, chips, and other snacks. At the end of the hallway near the bottom of the stairs they had a table set up with about 15-20 bottles of wine. An Amtrak employee there was collecting punch cards - I assume you could get a card that entitled you to 5-6 drinks, one per punch. I have no idea how you get the punch card, or if the quantity / variety of food is permanent, sorry.







On the right side of the hallway is a more open room that is geared towards work spaces. There are a number of large tables here, including a counter that ran along one wall, as well as numerous seating areas:











On the left side of the downstairs area you'll find a kids' corner. Most of the TVs in the new lounge were playing CNN, but this one was playing a children's movie. There were speakers in the ceiling for the movie, but you could really only hear them in the kids area:


----------



## penguinflies

Used the ML tonight. A few thoughts:

My expectations are based on experiences with Admirals Club and United Club, minus complementary alcohol.

Street access was closed, second floor was closed off with stanchion.

One agent present at the desk on the lower level. Arrived at 6pm for 7pm train, checked in and did a general walk through. No one appears to cleanup/walk through late. Papers thrown on one couch, crumbs on most the seats. About 20 people in the lounge. Ice maker out of ice, syrups add-on on the soda machine were not working (sticky note was on the syrups to say they were inoperative). Offers, tea, pepsi, coffee, and some nutrigran bars (which caused the crumbs all over the couches). Did not see any Doritos or pretzels.

.

Called to board train over intercom @ 30 mins prior, was shown the door to south tracks (no escort). Walk out into the hall and toward the tracks and the group of us get yelled at by the agent boarding economy for cutting in line with coach class passengers already boarding. Then she yells, are you from Legacy? Inform her we're from ML. So then business class is boarding with coach so all the coach passengers are trying to go up the cafe car. Just a Charlie Foxtrot.

Is there a way to board business class before coach without using the ML? I would prefer to relax at the Junction upstairs then go through that again.


----------



## D.P. Roberts

Just outside this TV room is another area geared towards kids, or possibly teenagers:











Next to the kids' area downstairs - also on the left side of the hallway - is a large area that seems geared towards individuals rather than groups. I have no idea why they put that next to the kids area. This area features some huge chairs that offer a little more privacy. They remind me of the type of throne chair you often see Count Dracula occupying in horror movies:


----------



## D.P. Roberts

The upstairs area has floor-to-ceiling windows that look out onto Canal St. There's an entrance to the lounge there, but it was unoccupied when we arrived on Train 29. The door was locked, so there's no admittance unless someone is at the desk. We did see an Amtrak employee at the desk later in the day. There's also a drink station upstairs, as well as food (when we were there at lunchtime) and restrooms. Since the check-in desk, baggage room, etc. are downstairs, most of the passengers were downstairs. The better lit, more appealing upstairs area was largely empty, even around 1:00 when the California Zephyr, Empire Builder, and several other trains were getting ready to board.






Here are a few other seating areas squirreled away in different corners of the lounge:














There are two showers in each of the restrooms downstairs. Each is locked with a keypad - I assume you can obtain a code to open the door if you need a shower. Since they were locked I didn't get a photo of what they looked like, but based on the restrooms I would assume they have a bright white marble look.







There were outlets everywhere - not just on the walls, but also on the furniture. Most of them also had USB ports. Wifi was fine. 






I wrote up a report of our boarding process and other thoughts on the lounge in my trip report, so feel free to check that thread out for more details.


----------



## SarahZ

The Dracula chairs would be perfect for those who want to nap.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

SarahZ said:


> The Dracula chairs would be perfect for those who want to nap.


They look too rigid and upright. It would be nice if they could be reclined a ways, but the mechanics involved would probably eventually lead to trouble.


----------



## SarahZ




----------



## Eric S

Is there any signage or other indication of the hours that street level entrance is open?


----------



## SarahZ

Eric S said:


> Is there any signage or other indication of the hours that street level entrance is open?


I'll take a closer look tomorrow. I took that as I was walking to the cab stand.


----------



## SarahZ

Posted hours are 6 am - 9 pm. The hours are on a screen behind the desk, not printed near the door(s).

You can't enter from Canal St. The door has a security keypad. The entrance and check-in desk are across from the old Metro Deli location, on the way to/from the Great Hall:


----------



## SarahZ

Also, to settle the chair debate, they're durable cloth, not faux leather:


----------



## SarahZ

There is a baggage room, with a door, located behind the check-in desk:


----------



## wwchi

thanks for the update on the hours it's open! Wonder why at 6:20 the other morning it looked closed! Oh well...next time!


----------



## Eric S

Thanks for checking on that, SarahZ! Much appreciated.


----------



## SarahZ

Eric S said:


> Thanks for checking on that, SarahZ! Much appreciated.


You're welcome! I didn't have much time to explore. They called my train shortly after I arrived.

I couldn't find the Pennsylvania Room. I think I zigged instead of zagging. Next time.


----------



## neroden

Well, the Canal Street entrance isn't much use if it's locked and shut all the time. (Maybe it's intended for arriving passengers on Thruway Buses, but they haven't moved the Thruway Buses yet?)


----------



## wwchi

weird too because if it's meant as an EXIT only to the taxi stand (which is only there temporarily anyway until the construction is done) who would bother to go check into the lounge after arriving on a train to walk through it to get to the taxi stand? I just go out the other side of canal st. exit and walk across the street for a cab.


----------



## SarahZ

neroden said:


> Well, the Canal Street entrance isn't much use if it's locked and shut all the time. (Maybe it's intended for arriving passengers on Thruway Buses, but they haven't moved the Thruway Buses yet?)


I'm wondering if it's simply for emergencies and the exterior decoration serves as an advertisement for the lounge.

If you were to walk in from that Canal Street entrance, you would have to go downstairs and then walk through the snack area to get to the lobby with the check-in desk. There is no way to control access at the Canal Street door, so I can see why they wouldn't allow people to use it.

There are a lot of doors on the upper level as well, when you walk in from Canal Street and head toward the stairs to the Great Hall, but they only open outward.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie

wwchi said:


> ... who would bother to go check into the lounge after arriving on a train to walk through it to get to the taxi stand? I just go out the other side of canal st. exit and walk across the street for a cab.


I have used a lounge to kill time. Knowing Amtrak can be late, I tend to take an earlier train. If its on-time (or even early), I use the lounge to wait until a more appropriate time to leave to go to my meeting or event.


----------



## TylerP42

Do they watch the baggage room? Like as in does anyone take notice of people walking in or out?


----------



## SarahZ

I have two gripes about the lounge. One can be fixed pretty easily, and the other is going to be a perma-gripe.

The first: pre-boarding is a joke. By the time they got us to the Wolverine, we were fighting against a swarm of BC pax who'd boarded from the cattle pen, families with kids, elderly passengers and those who needed assistance, and coach passengers who'd simply walked to the train from the concourse instead of waiting in the cattle pen. So, instead of being first to the train as usual, we were in the middle of the (clueless) herd.

Additionally, they walked us from the lounge exit, which is near the ATM and vending machines, kitty korner from the Metra ticketing area. I can navigate the south concourse just fine, but even I had trouble keeping up with the Amtrak employee. We had older/unfamiliar passengers who got a bit lost in the crowd, and it wasn't even that busy. I can only imagine the nightmare on a busy day. Once they remodel the south concourse, this might work out better. I also think these are still growing pains and they'll figure out a better/faster way to pre-board people.

The perma-gripe: When they call your train, you come to the check-in lobby for the kindergarten walk. The problem is that the lobby is full of people trying to check-in, store their bags, retrieve their bags, use the restrooms, etc. It was a bit of a cluster. This is the worst staging area, as it's the smallest area in the lounge.


----------



## SarahZ

TylerP42 said:


> Do they watch the baggage room? Like as in does anyone take notice of people walking in or out?


As you can see in the picture I posted, the check-in desk attendant is looking right at the baggage room. She's talking to a lady inside the room.

Every time someone walked in or out, the attendant looked directly at them (unless the attendant was helping someone at the desk). It's pretty hard for the attendant NOT to notice people coming in and out of the room, as the door stays closed and is only a few feet from the desk.


----------



## wwchi

with the lounge being new and something they are very proud of I think it's a VERY good time to bring the issues to their attention. I can't imagine a time where they would be more focused on making this run very smoothly than right now. As it's Amtrak though it takes awhile. But if none of us ever speak up nothing will get fixed, so I think we should all contact Amtrak with the issues (both temporary and perma! ) so that maybe it will be smoother. It really is too bad Union Station is so often such a cluster!


----------



## JayPea

My uncle was in the lounge earlier this afternoon waiting to board a Lincoln Service train to Bloomington and hated the new lounge. Part of the problem was the boarding procedure that Sarah described. He complained to some Amtrak personnel about it and they couldn't believe the mess it was. One of them gave him a sheet of paper with the number for Amtrak Customer Relations on it and I can guarantee he will call them! In fact I already feel sorry for the poor customer service rep he will be talking to!  Another Amtrak employee whom my uncle thought was someone with a bit of clout said he'd look into it. So hopefully these kinks will get ironed out.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

So let's see...

No more staffed baggage storage.

No more direct train acess when boarding.

Worse crowding when lining up to board trains.

Can't wait to use the new lounge. Sounds like a (bad) dream. Ha.


----------



## neroden

Sounds like they *really* haven't thought out pre-boarding. Anyone know what they're doing with people who need Red Cap assistance?

*Specific* complaints should be filed ASAP because this is, as others said, probably the time when they're most likely to pay attention.


----------



## Lonestar648

Before the lounge opened, I saw the potential of having to cross through many lines of boarding passengers, so I mentioned this to a Amtrak manager who was standing outside the new Lounge supervising the window painting (don't remember his name) but he had said they were just going to do it like they did in the old lounge because there was never a problem. I pointed out that Lounge pre-boarding passengers from the new lounge have a potential battle to reach their train, verses walking along the edge of the building to the tracks, only having to flight the Coach passengers for your train if the Lounge was pre-boarding late. His opinion was that the architect was paid a lot of money to think these issues through in his design. Wonder if Amtrak Management is thinking there shouldn't be a problem in the pre-boarding because the lounge is designed not to have problems. No one questioned anything.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Typical Modern Management think, our expert was paid Big Money for their plan so it has to be good!

What could go wrong?


----------



## neroden

I would have repurposed the taxiway to create a bypass.


----------



## wwchi

I have found Amtrak customer service to always be responsive to anything I called/emailed about. It may take a few days but they do email and have even CALLED me back.

Here's the contact us link - you can email in a form here or call them at 1-800-872-7245.

https://www.amtrak.com/contact-us

If you are Select or Select Plus you can use the priority # 1-888-707-6600, but you WILL need your Rewards # to use this line.

Hopefully getting a bunch of calls right now will get them to readjust quickly!


----------



## Manny T

Is business class admitted to this lounge? I have Hoosier State Business class later this week.


----------



## PRR 60

Manny T said:


> Is business class admitted to this lounge? I have Hoosier State Business class later this week.


Yes.


----------



## west point

How persons behave in public locations in not consistent. Like to give example of my two dogs. If they are separate one goes the normal ( Northern Hemisphere ) counter clockwise around our table. But other one goes clockwise. So anyone that designs any buildings needs to be sure by testing or other methods to determine that there will be no conflicts or mast will behave in a manner consistent to the designer's ideas. No one is a Frank Lloyd Wright every time. ! !

The same for any designs look as the mess many computer programs have.


----------



## PaulM

Lonestar648 said:


> His opinion was that the architect was paid a lot of money to think these issues through in his design.


From the complaints about the congestion at the sign in area and path to the train, it is apparent that the architect didn't consult an industrial engineer, i.e., someone who knows something about people and material flows.


----------



## penguinflies

Bob Dylan said:


> Typical Modern Management think, our expert was paid Big Money for their plan so it has to be good!
> 
> What could go wrong?


I believe the first solution would be to find out how business class passengers are suppose to board...are they to walk into the cattle pen then out? If so, why not do the airline group # call outs. Are they to cut into the exit lane by the elevator? If so, have that staffed so that Amtrak can provide what feels like a premium experience and a filter to get coach customers from cutting around ML and Legacy boarding. I feel like when Legacy opened, they studied how people got from there to the tracks and felt like it was doable, now add the 100s that use the ML daily to the mix and now you have people lost, confused, frustrated and angry.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Interesting post on the Flyertalk/AGR Forum from an AU Member about the Free Lunch and Wine being offered in the New CHI Lounge.

He says that the staff will continue offering this for the rest of the year to encourage people to come to Chicago on Amtrak and use the Lounge.

Some badly needed Positive News in this era of Amtrak offering Less for More and the Boardman/Bean-Counter cuts!


----------



## George K

Bob Dylan said:


> Interesting post on the Flyertalk/AGR Forum from an AU Member about the Free Lunch and Wine being offered in the New CHI Lounge.
> 
> He says that the staff will continue offering this for the rest of the year to encourage people to come to Chicago on Amtrak and use the Lounge.


When I visit next time, in December, it'll be dinner time!


----------



## pennyk

I, and several other AU/OTOL members, will be there next Monday around lunch time.


----------



## Bob Dylan

pennyk said:


> I, and several other AU/OTOL members, will be there next Monday around lunch time.


After that gang gets through they may discontinue the free spread! LOL

Looking forward to y'alls reports! We're envious.


----------



## tim49424

Bob Dylan said:


> Interesting post on the Flyertalk/AGR Forum from an AU Member about the Free Lunch and Wine being offered in the New CHI Lounge.
> 
> He says that the staff will continue offering this for the rest of the year to encourage people to come to Chicago on Amtrak and use the Lounge.


This certainly is something to look forward to as I'll have at least three visits to the ML coming up before the end of the year, including one on the 17th!


----------



## wjh2

I will have to take note of the free lunch as I will be on a layover on July 14.


----------



## Palmetto

And here I thought" there's no such thing as a free lunch."


----------



## leacrane

I'm concluding from the thread that they've eliminated the baggage check room entirely. So if i have a 4 hour layover and want to explore Chicago w o all my luggage is there any solution other than leaving it in an unsecured area?


----------



## CCC1007

Day check at the baggage check area for checked baggage, $4 per bag per day for the privilege of having Amtrak hold your bag while you explore town.


----------



## AG1

leacrane said:


> I'm concluding from the thread that they've eliminated the baggage check room entirely. So if i have a 4 hour layover and want to explore Chicago w o all my luggage is there any solution other than leaving it in an unsecured area?


There is a baggage room. It is now "self service", however.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

RRRick said:


> leacrane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm concluding from the thread that they've eliminated the baggage check room entirely. So if i have a 4 hour layover and want to explore Chicago w o all my luggage is there any solution other than leaving it in an unsecured area?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a baggage room. It is now "self service", however.
Click to expand...

I wonder if the mods should hide/delete all the posts where people are saying there is no baggage room in the new ML - so that newcomers to the thread don't get the wrong info since this thread is now 22 pages long and they probably stop reading at the first mention of no baggage room.


----------



## leacrane

CCC1007 said:


> Day check at the baggage check area for checked baggage, $4 per bag per day for the privilege of having Amtrak hold your bag while you explore town.


 that's reasonable. I guess more schlepping around depending on where the room is. I think for 4.00 a bag tip would be "included"


----------



## crescent-zephyr

AmtrakBlue said:


> RRRick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leacrane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm concluding from the thread that they've eliminated the baggage check room entirely. So if i have a 4 hour layover and want to explore Chicago w o all my luggage is there any solution other than leaving it in an unsecured area?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a baggage room. It is now "self service", however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if the mods should hide/delete all the posts where people are saying there is no baggage room in the new ML - so that newcomers to the thread don't get the wrong info since this thread is now 22 pages long and they probably stop reading at the first mention of no baggage room.
Click to expand...

Well there isn't a baggage room like there used to be. which is a major negative to the new lounge in my opinion.


----------



## SarahZ

Enough ambiguity.

There is a baggage room. It's behind the desk. It has a door.

The **only** difference is that it does not have a redcap attending to it.

When various posters say the lounge "doesn't have a baggage room like it used to", that statement confuses people, who then assume that there is NO baggage room.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Well you've made that clear now! Simple and done.

If I'm going sightseeing all day in Chicago the fact that it's not checked with a red cap makes a difference to me. the reason I go on this forum is to keep track of the changes. That's a major change for me.


----------



## PVD

Bag storage fees at amtrak and curbside check in fees at airports do not include the tip. When airlines started charging $2 a bag at the curb, it hurt the baggage handlers because all the money went to the airline, some people thought it included the tip, and some cheap POS always look for an excuse not to tip anyway and got one.


----------



## George K

SarahZ said:


> Enough ambiguity.
> 
> There is a baggage room. It's behind the desk. It has a door.
> 
> The **only** difference is that it does not have a redcap attending to it.
> 
> When various posters say the lounge "doesn't have a baggage room like it used to", that statement confuses people, who then assume that there is NO baggage room.


Thanks, Sarah. When I last was there (about 6 weeks ago), I had my baggage stored there while waiting for my ride home. I received a claim check from the attendant (I didn't realize it was a Redcap) for my suitcases, which I had to present to claim them.

Without this minor security protocol, what ensures the safety of my belongings?


----------



## crescent-zephyr

PVD said:


> Bag storage fees at amtrak and curbside check in fees at airports do not include the tip. When airlines started charging $2 a bag at the curb, it hurt the baggage handlers because all the money went to the airline, some people thought it included the tip, and some cheap POS always look for an excuse not to tip anyway and got one.


Are amtrak baggage agents even allowed to take tips? (Not talking about redcaps). I've never tipped my ticket agent either... Should I?


----------



## SarahZ

George K said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough ambiguity.
> 
> There is a baggage room. It's behind the desk. It has a door.
> 
> The **only** difference is that it does not have a redcap attending to it.
> 
> When various posters say the lounge "doesn't have a baggage room like it used to", that statement confuses people, who then assume that there is NO baggage room.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Sarah. When I last was there (about 6 weeks ago), I had my baggage stored there while waiting for my ride home. I received a claim check from the attendant (I didn't realize it was a Redcap) for my suitcases, which I had to present to claim them.
> 
> Without this minor security protocol, what ensures the safety of my belongings?
Click to expand...

Nothing. Like riders in WAS have been doing for years, you leave them at your own risk. The same happens in the Legacy Lounge. The desk attendants (in all three lounges) are right there, but they don't verify if you're leaving with the same bags you entered with.

There are racks in the baggage room; some have chosen to use bike locks to secure their bags to the racks. If you use a bike lock and a luggage lock, you should have no need to worry, and it's better than paying for the lockers.

Personally, I've left my bags in the lounge at WAS and the Legacy Lounge and have not experienced any issues. I keep my valuables and medication in my purse, and if I have my laptop in my backpack, I just keep my backpack on my back. If anyone steals my suitcase, they're just going to end up with a bunch of plus-sized clothing and various toiletries. Joke's on them. 

I actually did leave my backpack in the Legacy Lounge once. It was a touch nerve-wracking, but it was there when I came back.


----------



## George K

Thanks for the comments, Sarah. 

Though I've been in the old Metropolitan Lounge many times, I've never, other than the last time, had occasion to put my luggage away in the room. I've always been waiting for a train, keeping my suitcase (and that of my bride) at hand.

For me, it's a non-issue, but I can see how, for others, it might be.


----------



## PVD

I'm not sure about the baggage agents, or the combo baggage ticket folks. I have always used red caps at larger stations and am not qualified to answer. Perhaps someone from "the company" on this board can clarify.


----------



## Meat Puppet

How about some more details on the free wine?


----------



## leacrane

1. Thanks for the info on the racks and using bike locks. I would never leave my stuff unattended on a long trip. Not that I'm carrying a fortune in belongings but losing them is a huge pita.

2. On the tipping. The only tips I give 100% of the time is to the Red Caps. They save my wretched back from more pain and everyone I've had in NYC BOS and chi busts his ass to help move my stuff and me. I say his because I've never had a female red cap. As far as other Amtrak staff they range from a zero to 10 and I tip accordingly. I have no guilt about not tipping because compared to other service workers in the dreaded private sector they have decent salaries and benefits


----------



## ceo418

I've just used some AGR points to book a weekend round trip to Chicago and then back to Trenton (the main purpose is to ride on a couple of trains I've never been on before and catch some good scenery during the summer). I am arriving in coach on the Capitol Limited and leaving in business class on the Cardinal. So, my understanding of the new lounge rules are that as an outgoing business class passenger I have access to both the lounge and a place to store my luggage for the day if I want to go out and explore a bit around the area. Is that correct? I never visited the old lounge and with all the talk about it on this board I'm interested in seeing the new one.


----------



## andersone

I use a very simple trick,,,, taking wire tires for the zips, i have also been known to wire tire the bag to something fixed. Not that more than a pocket knife is needed (make sure you have something to cut them with yourself) it they tug on one they have to drag two or three. We also have a Kyss back (locking chain in the handle) most often used in hotel rooms, not Amtrak.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Meat Puppet said:


> How about some more details on the free wine?


According to a couple of posts on this site and the one I referred to from Flyer Talk, the Lounge staff serves the wine from tables set up in the lounge ( over 21 please!). 
If you want more than one glass a punch card is issued upon request and you can have up to 4 glasses poured.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

PVD said:


> Bag storage fees at amtrak and curbside check in fees at airports do not include the tip. When airlines started charging $2 a bag at the curb, it hurt the baggage handlers because all the money went to the airline, some people thought it included the tip, and some cheap POS always look for an excuse not to tip anyway and got one.


I really take offense to this. I have chosen not to tip some people.... That does not make me a pos. A tip is 100% optional.


----------



## PVD

It shouldn't, the comment was "some people" if you are not one of the people who look for excuses not to tip, and use a fair criteria to make a judgement as to whether to tip or not, the statement would not apply. There are people who it certainly does apply to.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

For several years, the old Metropolitan had same non-redcap attended baggage room behind the checkin desk. I used it several trips to store my bags all day with no problems. I am sure the numbers of passengers outgrew the size of that room thus the room across from checkin desk with a redcap resulted. I have no qualms about leaving all my bags in such a room and have done so in the Los Angeles Lounge(just store behind the attendant's desk). Been to the ML in Penn Station last time over 15 years ago and don't remember much about it.


----------



## tim49424

Tennessee Traveler said:


> I have no qualms about leaving all my bags in such a room and have done so in the Los Angeles Lounge(just store behind the attendant's desk).


I don't either. I was there last fall and subsequently took a day trip to San Diego on the Surfliner and left my baggage in the LA ML, didn't have a second thought about leaving my stuff there.


----------



## AKA

Dropped bags off at about 9 AM at lax ML. This was last Nov.. Left them all day until about 9PM. No problem. Dropped bags signed in and went to Santa Monica for the day.


----------



## dlagrua

SarahZ said:


> George K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough ambiguity.
> 
> There is a baggage room. It's behind the desk. It has a door.
> 
> The **only** difference is that it does not have a redcap attending to it.
> 
> When various posters say the lounge "doesn't have a baggage room like it used to", that statement confuses people, who then assume that there is NO baggage room.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Sarah. When I last was there (about 6 weeks ago), I had my baggage stored there while waiting for my ride home. I received a claim check from the attendant (I didn't realize it was a Redcap) for my suitcases, which I had to present to claim them.
> 
> Without this minor security protocol, what ensures the safety of my belongings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are racks in the baggage room; some have chosen to use bike locks to secure their bags to the racks. If you use a bike lock and a luggage lock, you should have no need to worry, and it's better than paying for the lockers.
Click to expand...

Thanks for offering the solution Sarah. A bike lock should do the the trick and provide some peace of mind. while it won't prevent opening your luggage it will prevent taking theft. For a few hours in a closed room, it shouldn't really be a problem.


----------



## Manny T

I have qualms, big qualms, about leaving luggage in any unattended storage room in any major urban transportation facility. Who wouldn't? It's not an answer to say that 99.99% of the time, it's perfectly fine. You worry about that .01% of the time when it's not and it could be your luggage that gets taken. By definition, unattended luggage is subject to being stolen, even if most of the time it's not. Why would anyone risk losing their luggage?

It follows that the elimination of the attended luggage storage in the new Chicago ML is a decrease in the amenities offered. Obviously Amtrak is cutting costs by eliminating this position and shifting the risk to passengers using the facility. The lounges in NYC and DC are similarly unattended and unusable by me for the same reason.

Sarah's solution of a bicycle lock is interesting. I will now add a bicycle lock to the duct tape, electrical cord, miniature reading light, tool kit, and neck brace recommended for successful journeys on Amtrak's LD trains.


----------



## nferr

I leave mine unattended at Penn, did so in Chicago when they had it and never had a problem. Could there be? Of course, but for that matter I could get hit by a cab outside the station too. I don't live my life worrying about every possible bad consequence. It's very convenient to just leave the bags and pick them up at my own leisure rather than checking them and having to pick them up early, etc. etc.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

nferr said:


> I leave mine unattended at Penn, did so in Chicago when they had it and never had a problem. Could there be? Of course, but for that matter I could get hit by a cab outside the station too. I don't live my life worrying about every possible bad consequence. It's very convenient to just leave the bags and pick them up at my own leisure rather than checking them and having to pick them up early, etc. etc.


I agree. I'd rather risk the low probability of inconveniences of a stolen bag (I do keep my valuables with me) than deal with the inconveniences of trying to keep my bag safe, like dealing with a bike lock or denying myself "freedom" during a layover.


----------



## jis

Indeed, a bag that I am willing to check in with any airline is one that I have no problem leaving in the Amtrak lounges in Chicago, new York or Washington, or for that matter in United, BA Lufthansa or SIA Lounges almost anywhere.


----------



## zephyr17

Manny T said:


> I have qualms, big qualms, about leaving luggage in any unattended storage room in any major urban transportation facility. Who wouldn't? I


I don't. I have been leaving my bags unattended in Metropolitan Lounges (including Chicago before they introduced the Red Cap controlled room in the old lounge) and Club Acelas for years and years. And in airline club unattended storage rooms as well.

I also put my suitcase on the equally unattended lower level rack in Superliners.

I am SUCH a daredevil.


----------



## Ryan

zephyr17 said:


> Manny T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have qualms, big qualms, about leaving luggage in any unattended storage room in any major urban transportation facility. Who wouldn't? I
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.
Click to expand...

Nor do I. The world is a big scary place. Leaving my bags in a big room with other bags is not one of the scary things.


----------



## SarahZ

Pro Tip:

The baggage room gets pretty crowded and ridiculous when they start calling the LD trains, particularly the big ones that all leave around the same time (TE, EB, CZ).

Despite the "be back by this time" entry on your Super Special Lounge Access Ticket of Power, it's probably a good idea to get back before then and claim your baggage before the crush. I'd rather park my suitcase near my seat for a half-hour than deal with 40-50 other people trying to locate their particular black carry-on in the middle of 200 other black carry-ons.


----------



## JayPea

SarahZ said:


> Pro Tip:
> 
> The baggage room gets pretty crowded and ridiculous when they start calling the LD trains, particularly the big ones that all leave around the same time (TE, EB, CZ).
> 
> Despite the "be back by this time" entry on your Super Special Lounge Access Ticket of Power, it's probably a good idea to get back before then and claim your baggage before the crush. I'd rather park my suitcase near my seat for a half-hour than deal with 40-50 other people trying to locate their particular black carry-on in the middle of 200 other black carry-ons.


Excellent idea. I did this in the old lounge and will continue to do so in the new one.


----------



## dlagrua

Manny T said:


> I have qualms, big qualms, about leaving luggage in any unattended storage room in any major urban transportation facility. Who wouldn't? It's not an answer to say that 99.99% of the time, it's perfectly fine. You worry about that .01% of the time when it's not and it could be your luggage that gets taken. By definition, unattended luggage is subject to being stolen, even if most of the time it's not. Why would anyone risk losing their luggage?
> 
> It follows that the elimination of the attended luggage storage in the new Chicago ML is a decrease in the amenities offered. Obviously Amtrak is cutting costs by eliminating this position and shifting the risk to passengers using the facility. The lounges in NYC and DC are similarly unattended and unusable by me for the same reason.
> 
> Sarah's solution of a bicycle lock is interesting. I will now add a bicycle lock to the duct tape, electrical cord, miniature reading light, tool kit, and neck brace recommended for successful journeys on Amtrak's LD trains.


The metro lounge is not open to everyone. The way I view it the baggage room at the new metro lounge is used mainly by LD travelers. I do not mean to imply that 100% of everyone in the Metro lounge is completely honest, just that they are most likely honest. We will show up with a 5" cable lock and secure our three bags face down to the rack. I would not leave a laptop or valuables in an unattended room so my small netbook/Laptop and medicines will be carried along when we walk to Greektown for food and drink during the four hour layover. The chance that any of our bags will be stolen is probably very small. We are willing to take the small risk for the 4 hour layover.


----------



## SarahZ

JayPea said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro Tip:
> 
> The baggage room gets pretty crowded and ridiculous when they start calling the LD trains, particularly the big ones that all leave around the same time (TE, EB, CZ).
> 
> Despite the "be back by this time" entry on your Super Special Lounge Access Ticket of Power, it's probably a good idea to get back before then and claim your baggage before the crush. I'd rather park my suitcase near my seat for a half-hour than deal with 40-50 other people trying to locate their particular black carry-on in the middle of 200 other black carry-ons.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent idea. I did this in the old lounge and will continue to do so in the new one.
Click to expand...


Ditto. I used to haaaaaaate standing in line waiting for the redcap to grab everyone's luggage.

That's why I like this new system. My bag has a colorful scarf tied to the handle, so it's really easy to spot on the racks. I can (politely) climb over anyone else in the room and grab my suitcase without having to wait for Spanky the Wonder-Tourist to find his luggage check ticket in the bottom of his day pack.


----------



## Ryan

SarahZ said:


> Spanky the Wonder-Tourist


If I were ever to change my user name here, I now know what I would change it to.


----------



## zephyr17

SarahZ said:


> Pro Tip:
> 
> The baggage room gets pretty crowded and ridiculous when they start calling the LD trains, particularly the big ones that all leave around the same time (TE, EB, CZ).
> 
> Despite the "be back by this time" entry on your Super Special Lounge Access Ticket of Power, it's probably a good idea to get back before then and claim your baggage before the crush. I'd rather park my suitcase near my seat for a half-hour than deal with 40-50 other people trying to locate their particular black carry-on in the middle of 200 other black carry-ons.


I do the same thing. When I come back to the lounge to stay (usually at least an hour before departure, 30 minutes before boarding), I immediately get my bags and then keep them with me until the train is called.

Also, to those fearing those ubiquitous luggage thieves prowling Amtrak trains and lounges, remember this: No one wants your dirty undies.


----------



## SarahZ

Ryan said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spanky the Wonder-Tourist
> 
> 
> 
> If I were ever to change my user name here, I now know what I would change it to.
Click to expand...

I triple dog dare you.


----------



## JayPea

SarahZ said:


> Pro Tip:
> 
> The baggage room gets pretty crowded and ridiculous when they start calling the LD trains, particularly the big ones that all leave around the same time (TE, EB, CZ).
> 
> Despite the "be back by this time" entry on your Super Special Lounge Access Ticket of Power, it's probably a good idea to get back before then and claim your baggage before the crush. I'd rather park my suitcase near my seat for a half-hour than deal with 40-50 other people trying to locate their particular black carry-on in the middle of 200 other black carry-ons.


I have avoided the black carry-on problem by not having a black carry-on. Mine is turquoise with a blue Amtrak luggage tag holder along with a large red Wal-Mart luggage tag that says "You've got enough baggage!!" on it. Pretty hard for someone else to mistake my bag for theirs. :lol:


----------



## blackpup

SarahZ said:


> Pro Tip:
> 
> The baggage room gets pretty crowded and ridiculous when they start calling the LD trains, particularly the big ones that all leave around the same time (TE, EB, CZ).
> 
> Despite the "be back by this time" entry on your Super Special Lounge Access Ticket of Power, it's probably a good idea to get back before then and claim your baggage before the crush. I'd rather park my suitcase near my seat for a half-hour than deal with 40-50 other people trying to locate their particular black carry-on in the middle of 200 other black carry-ons.


Just an idea, we always leave a ribbon on our suitcases, bright yellow, bright red, bright pink, to make it easier to find in case there is another like yours. Never used the lounged as only been on a 4 hour train journey, but we did this all the time with checked baggage at airports.


----------



## willem

zephyr17 said:


> Also, to those fearing those ubiquitous luggage thieves prowling Amtrak trains and lounges, remember this: No one wants your dirty undies.


Probably true (read This is True or News of the Weird regularly for evidence to the contrary), but the ubiquitous luggage thieves don't know that dirty undies and a toothbrush are the only things in the luggage.


----------



## AKA

I made my own Amtrak tag,plus made my own red and orange tag. (Southern Pacific Daylight colors ). Made several for each different size and colors of bags. No black bags makes it easier.


----------



## D T Nelson

zephyr17 said:


> Also, to those fearing those ubiquitous luggage thieves prowling Amtrak trains and lounges, remember this: No one wants your dirty undies.


When I am using an Amtrak lounge, my suitcase has already been checked and is somewhere in the hands of Amtrak. The bag I would leave in the lounge's baggage room while I go wandering is my small carry-on, which contains a few articles of clothing but also my iPad, prescription medicine, and other items more valuable than dirty undies. I have left that bag in an unguarded lounge baggage room but it makes me nervous to do so. I much prefer the old Chicago lounge system of handing it to a red cap and getting a claim check.


----------



## Everydaymatters

D T Nelson said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to those fearing those ubiquitous luggage thieves prowling Amtrak trains and lounges, remember this: No one wants your dirty undies.
> 
> 
> 
> When I am using an Amtrak lounge, my suitcase has already been checked and is somewhere in the hands of Amtrak. The bag I would leave in the lounge's baggage room while I go wandering is my small carry-on, which contains a few articles of clothing but also my iPad, prescription medicine, and other items more valuable than dirty undies. I have left that bag in an unguarded lounge baggage room but it makes me nervous to do so. I much prefer the old Chicago lounge system of handing it to a red cap and getting a claim check.
Click to expand...

DTN, prescriptions medicines are the very things I would _never_ leave. Anywhere. Get a small backpack and take those with you. Or one of those cinch sacks. Why take the chance of losing your medicine?


----------



## PVD

Is there any published data on theft rates at the various lounges? It would be interesting to see if there is a legit fear, or just a perception problem.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Personally, I'm way more concerned with someone taking my bag by mistake than theft. I've left my bag in DC, LA, Portland, and NYP lounges with no issues, but I still prefer having a check service like the old Chicago set up. Especially since Chicago's lounge has so many long distance travelers, it's a lot of luggage.

Just because I am disappointed the lounge no longer has a red cap staffed luggage room, does not mean I have an irrational fear of leaving my luggage. It's, to me, another downgrade in service, just like the lack of China on the dining cars. I don't have an irrational fear of eating food off plastic, I just vastly prefer a ceramic plate!


----------



## rtabern

Had my first trip through the new lounge over the weekend catching the Great Dome 10031 to Grand Rapids on #370 on Saturday night and #371 on Sunday morning.

Very impressed with the look of the place -- totally A+

Not very impressed with the operations -- I would rate it at a C-, at best... hopefully this will get better over time.

AREAS FOR IMPROVEMENT:

(1) As others have mentioned, there is just a storage room now for your belongings like they have at Club Acelas in DC and NY... an un-attended closet without a Red Cap monitoring things. Not a huge deal to me, but I guess I will have to keep valuable electronics like my laptop with me at all times now when roaming the Loop. I heard that Amtrak has gotten VERY strict and is not going to allow Red Caps and random office staff into the lounge unless they are authorized from now on. No more employees mooching free coffee and soda pop. That is part of the reason I heard for this change.

(2) Not all times of the days will have snacks. We arrived at 4:00pm and there were no snacks. We were told there would only be food from 12:30 to 3:00pm, with free wine from 12:30 to 2:00pm. Other times will not have snacks. I think to finally shut me up, one of the employees gave us 3 bags of veggie-chips they have locked up in a room. On Sunday morning we arrived back around 9:30am and there was 1 granola bar and 3 pears out.

(3) Parts of the soad machine were already out/not functioning.

(4) Only 1 one-hole bathroom on the upper level of the lounge.

And, I saved the worst for last --- boarding was a COMPLETE cluster.

(5) Around 5:55pm they announced the boarding for Train #370, the Pere Marquette. We went to the front desk and the lady explained that they were no longer walking people out to the trains. She put a yellow neon marker check mark on my ticket and told me to walk around to Track #20. So, we did that -- fighting Metra crowds that were boarding at Gates 1 to 14 from Taste of Chicago -- and then when we got to the Amtrak gates we got scolded by an employee there who said we shouldn't have come in the way that we did. We explained what the lady in the lounge told us and she checked for the check mark and then relented... complained about the new way of boarding lounge passengers... but did let us through. About the same thing happened for the Hiawatha on Sunday morning. We were told to walk around and board by the Metra gates -- but they had the rope up for Tracks 17/19 and we got grumped at again until we explained what we were doing. The guy standing there didn't even know the Train number (#333) and asked a passenger what it was... he didn't even check our tickets for the check mark. (BTW, there are no more paper passes) Given the position of the lounge -- I don't know what they can do about getting you out to the train --- there is no other way to go except walk through all of the Metra passenger traffic on either the north or south concourse. It was a really bad cluster. I would not want to see it during the rush hour on a Monday through Friday.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Thanks for the report. This sounds terrible. Why are Amtrak managers not watching and fixing this? (I suppose that question can be asked for many things at Amtrak).


----------



## Bob Dylan

Priority #1: Get the Suits in CHI away from their desks down to the Lounge and come up with a boarding plan that works!

#2: Get everyone that works in Union Station on the same page and remind them that their job is to help customers,not cop a Chicagotude of being abrupt and snarley!

#3: Fine tune the Lounge operations so they don't become gospel as passed down from ancient times on stone tablets. This is easily done if Managers are around to observe the cluster flubs and bugs now occurring.

How were the Dome trips Rob?


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Yikes--that sounds like a recipe for disaster, especially for those of us who are directionally challenged to start with. The whole point of being in a lounge is to have someone walk you right to the train so you can't possibly miss it.

Is there a redcap booth in the main part of the station? If so, can you use them just as usual, even if you are in a sleeper? (For example, in Philly, I might be taking the Keystone and would leave my suitcase with the redcaps, tell them what train I'm taking, and they would tell me what time to be back and then would walk me to the elevator and down to the train and help me get on board. But I would never think of doing that for a sleeper there because the PHL lounge is great, and they take you down to the train from there with no problems.) So, could you stay in the main part of the station in Chicago and use a redcap to take you to your sleeping car? Or would they just tell me to take myself to the disorganized lounge?


----------



## jis

Funnily, all the new signage pointing to the Metropolitan Lounge point to the previous location!


----------



## Bob Dylan

jis said:


> Funnily, all the new signage pointing to the Metropolitan Lounge point to the previous location!


Reinforces my point about the left hand not knowing what the right hand is doing @ Union Station! 
Homeland Security has been notified about the suspicious group of foamers traveling together out of Chicago heading West!


----------



## wwchi

The blue signage pointing to the ML is still the old signage that has been there for years. I was surprised they hadn't changed it!


----------



## wwchi

Hopefully THIS project has some actual traffic flow/pattern studies with it to avoid the cluster that is currently Amtrak boarding!

http://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20160711/BLOGS02/160719991/union-station-gets-an-architect-to-lead-its-rebuild#utm_medium=email&utm_source=ccb-realestatereport&utm_campaign=ccb-realestatereport-20160711


----------



## AmtrakBlue

^^^

I also searched for the master plan because I thought I had seen plans to improve foot traffic.

http://www.unionstationmp.com/

There are maps at the bottom of this one:

http://www.unionstationmp.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Union-Station-Master_Plan_Tech-Memo-1-FINAL-12-20-2013.pdf


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

I personally will not experience the new ML until October so am interested mainly in the boarding process and redcap access. A long time fan of the old ML boarding process formerly called "the kindergarten walk", I am wondering where are all those who use to bad mouth the kindergarten walk. Looks like you finally have what you want. Also, how does the Legacy Lounge handle priority boarding since those persons would have to walk right pass the new ML?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Tennessee Traveler said:


> I personally will not experience the new ML until October so am interested mainly in the boarding process and redcap access. A long time fan of the old ML boarding process formerly called "the kindergarten walk",* I am wondering where are all those who use to bad mouth the kindergarten walk. Looks like you finally have what you want*. Also, how does the Legacy Lounge handle priority boarding since those persons would have to walk right pass the new ML?


I was thinking the same thing today.


----------



## jis

It was the door from the old lounge that was convenient.

The kindergarten walk is not peculiar to the old lounge. It can be found in many places on the Amtrak LD system.


----------



## wwchi

yes, the location of the old ML made boarding very easy. IMO Business Class should board first and then Legacy, and even if Legacy goes first, theoretically that should only be coach passengers anyway - why would someone in BC pay for the Legacy Lounge when they have access to the ML? In any case the general gate shouldn't even board anyone until they know business and legacy have already been called. Maybe where they have that rope up by the track entrances they can just have someone man that entrance for any Amtrak trains boarding Business - that way if you don't get escorted there but show up with your highlighted ticket they know what to do with you!


----------



## pianocat

Like Tennessee Traveler said in post #476 above, I also won't be using ML until October either - surely by then the boarding issues will be more efficient and organized. (?) Also, when the LD train is called for boarding, do Redcaps appear in the ML at the desk area, if one needs their services? [i swear I read the previous 6 pages of this topic, and can't find an answer to that question. Forgive, if I've overlooked it] TIA


----------



## AlamoWye

My twenty dollars on why we paid money for the Legacy Lounge even though we were in sleepers--

It is beautiful, it is very quiet, the bathrooms are clean, the beverage selection was nice, and after spending a few thousand on a vacation, twenty dollars to visit a quiet, historic Harvey House while waiting in Chicago really did not seem like that much money.

It was also enjoyable to ride with the red cap all the way through the station right up from/to our trains.

Don't know if I'd go again since the fee was mostly considered a "tourist site" item.


----------



## SarahZ

Tennessee Traveler said:


> I am wondering where are all those who use to bad mouth the kindergarten walk. Looks like you finally have what you want.


No, they still have a kindergarten walk, albeit extremely disorganized and bad for those unfamiliar with the station. This yellow ticket thing is something new. I'm not sure if it was just for the PM and other regionals or if it's something they're expanding to the LD trains. When I rode the Wolverine last weekend, we did the walk.

What I would like to see is a combination of both: have a kindergarten walk for people who are unfamiliar with/scared of Union Station, ESPECIALLY during the Metra rush hour(s). Those of us who know the station well can use the yellow pre-boarding ticket thingie. This would cut down on the crowding in the Metropolitan Lounge lobby, as we would have no need to queue up.


----------



## rtabern

SarahZ said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering where are all those who use to bad mouth the kindergarten walk. Looks like you finally have what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they still have a kindergarten walk, albeit extremely disorganized and bad for those unfamiliar with the station. This yellow ticket thing is something new. I'm not sure if it was just for the PM and other regionals or if it's something they're expanding to the LD trains. When I rode the Wolverine last weekend, we did the walk.
> 
> What I would like to see is a combination of both: have a kindergarten walk for people who are unfamiliar with/scared of Union Station, ESPECIALLY during the Metra rush hour(s). Those of us who know the station well can use the yellow pre-boarding ticket thingie. This would cut down on the crowding in the Metropolitan Lounge lobby, as we would have no need to queue up.
Click to expand...

Not sure what they do for the LD trains as we were just riding the Pere Marquette and Hiawathas.

The yellow marker check mark on your ticket made no sense. So when I lose Select Plus on 3-1-2017 if I make a check mark on my tickets or tag along to the end of the line of people walking out of that lounge door I will get preboard?

Something better needs to be figured out quick.

And bring back the snacks. Here is an idea... Bring the food with a today expiration to the lounge and put it out. The LSA on #371 mentioned having to throw out 5 fruit cups which expired at the end of the day. It was 10am. Put them out in the lounge and people would eat it.


----------



## SarahZ

It's just a yellow highlighter? I thought it was a yellow sticker of some kind. I misread your post because I read it in a hurry during a coffee break.


----------



## jis

BTW, the tick mark on my ticket was pink. Then I lost it and used the eticket in my iPhone Wallet next time. Fortunately they did not try to mark it


----------



## blondninja

I was in the lounge last week between 3 and 6 and had much the same experience. However, no food no snacks. As reported, we were all kicked out of upstairs at 4 pm. The lovely attendant stood on the stairs cattle calling everyone. She couldn't be bothers to go up to each person.

When it was time to board the capital limited there was no card or anything given. We just had to leave and find our own way. No escorted walk.

One thing I do not like is once you check in, you are no longer given a card to show in the event you leave and return. You have to line up and check in all over again.

I literally went out for less than 10 minutes to check out the travel town display in the great hall and when I came back in the same staffer acted as if she didn't know me.

Also, I've no issues with the set check for the baggage, but I was looking to pay the fee to have our bags dropped to our capital limited sleeper. Was that service a rumor? Didn't seem to be offered when I was there.

My return is Tomorrow so I will see if anything is different when I'm in Chicago Thursday.


----------



## Everydaymatters

I am completely amazed at how completely inept the new ML is. I would happily go back to the old ML as I always like it anyhow.

Are any of the suits at Amtrak taking note of this and doing anything about it?


----------



## Palmetto

Some of these goings-on sound "bush league" on the part of staff. Totally, not classy, nor professional. Who trains these folks, anyway? And who checks?


----------



## OBS

The Amtrak Suits are too busy congratulating themselves for a "job well done" , and have now moved onto their next "improvement" project...


----------



## Bob Dylan

Hopefully everyone is reporting these "bugs" in the system and the less than professional service from the Amtrak staff that is occurring in the new Lounge to Customer Relations and 60 Mass since the Chicago Management seems to be MIA! 

"The squeaky wheel gets the grease! "


----------



## saxman

blondninja said:


> One thing I do not like is once you check in, you are no longer given a card to show in the event you leave and return. You have to line up and check in all over again.
> 
> I literally went out for less than 10 minutes to check out the travel town display in the great hall and when I came back in the same staffer acted as if she didn't know me.


This is why they marked your ticket with a highlighter. I just flashed my pink highlighted ticket and they waved me through. I didn't wait in line again. Another time they didn't look up, so I just waltzed right in. Another guy in our group said he didn't even bother checking and walked right in.

I think Amtrak will work out the kinks, but not soon enough. I'm kinda thinking now that they should have just remodeled the old Lounge and made that whole waiting area into one huge lounge by knocking down the walls. That way, we could still have direct platform access. Or I wonder if there's some secret passage way we could take that was once used by freight or mail.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

saxman said:


> blondninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I do not like is once you check in, you are no longer given a card to show in the event you leave and return. You have to line up and check in all over again.
> 
> I literally went out for less than 10 minutes to check out the travel town display in the great hall and when I came back in the same staffer acted as if she didn't know me.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why they marked your ticket with a highlighter. I just flashed my pink highlighted ticket and they waved me through. I didn't wait in line again. Another time they didn't look up, so I just waltzed right in. Another guy in our group said he didn't even bother checking and walked right in.
> 
> I think Amtrak will work out the kinks, but not soon enough. I'm kinda thinking now that they should have just remodeled the old Lounge and made that whole waiting area into one huge lounge by knocking down the walls. That way, we could still have direct platform access. Or I wonder if there's some secret passage way we could take that was once used by freight or mail.
Click to expand...

I thought I had heard there is a passage way from the new lounge. Perhaps it's not ready yet. The link I posted in #475 http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/67327-chicago-metropolitan-lounge/page-24&do=findComment&comment=671416has maps of CUS.


----------



## SarahZ

Oooohhhh... secret passage.


----------



## saxman

AmtrakBlue said:


> I thought I had heard there is a passage way from the new lounge. Perhaps it's not ready yet. The link I posted in #475 http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/67327-chicago-metropolitan-lounge/page-24&do=findComment&comment=671416has maps of CUS.


It looks like there might be a way from the new Metro Lounge down to the proposed steam tunnel. It looks like it leads to the south concourse near the lower numbered tracks. I'd have to look more in detail though. But there is no way to get to the north concourse to where the Empire Builder and the Hiawathas depart from unless you walk through the south concourse to the through track platform and over to the north concourse.


----------



## StanJazz

Saxman I think you are misreading the Union Station map. The Metro Lounge is nowhere near the steam tunnel. The concourse map has north up while the map that has the steam tunnel has north to the right. The steam tunnel runs south under the tracks not west under Canal St.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

In addition to my question earlier (post #470) about whether you can use redcaps in the station for the sleepers (which I think got lost among the other stuff since nobody answered), I was wondering if a sleeping car passenger could, in desperation, just line up with the coach crowd and go down in that line? I have visions of someday coming to Chicago and perhaps living in the Metro. Lounge forever because I will keep being led to wrong lines and wrong doors.....


----------



## OBS

You can Always board with the coach passengers. Anyone with a ticket can board thru that line/group.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Thanks, OBS. If I ever get there and the coach line seems to be the only one that seems to know where it's going, I might just do that!


----------



## PaulM

OBS said:


> You can Always board with the coach passengers. Anyone with a ticket can board thru that line/group.


Ok tell me where. The signs say general boarding is from the great hall; only assisted boarding (BC, elderly, families with small children) is from the old cattle pen. That's the way it was when I went through in February - kindergarden walks from the great hall and the pen almost deserted. But the two times I was there in the last week, the pen was as full as ever with the long lines forming.


----------



## PaulM

rtabern said:


> Had my first trip through the new lounge over the weekend catching the Great Dome 10031 to Grand Rapids on #370 on Saturday night and #371 on Sunday morning.
> 
> Very impressed with the look of the place -- totally A+
> 
> Not very impressed with the operations -- I would rate it at a C-, at best... hopefully this will get better over time.
> 
> AREAS FOR IMPROVEMENT:
> 
> (1) As others have mentioned, there is just a storage room now for your belongings like they have at Club Acelas in DC and NY... an un-attended closet without a Red Cap monitoring things. Not a huge deal to me, but I guess I will have to keep valuable electronics like my laptop with me at all times now when roaming the Loop. I heard that Amtrak has gotten VERY strict and is not going to allow Red Caps and random office staff into the lounge unless they are authorized from now on. No more employees mooching free coffee and soda pop. That is part of the reason I heard for this change.
> 
> (2) Not all times of the days will have snacks. We arrived at 4:00pm and there were no snacks. We were told there would only be food from 12:30 to 3:00pm, with free wine from 12:30 to 2:00pm. Other times will not have snacks. I think to finally shut me up, one of the employees gave us 3 bags of veggie-chips they have locked up in a room. On Sunday morning we arrived back around 9:30am and there was 1 granola bar and 3 pears out.
> 
> (3) Parts of the soad machine were already out/not functioning.
> 
> (4) Only 1 one-hole bathroom on the upper level of the lounge.
> 
> And, I saved the worst for last --- boarding was a COMPLETE cluster.


I agree with most of your assessment; and I will add:

1) Ditto for the drink machine and snacks.

2) You forgot to mention the showers. They seem to be like the bike racks on most of the new baggage cars, they are rumored to exist, but are not operational.

3) I was also dismayed with the single bathroom upstairs until I realized the main restrooms were along the corridor leading to the trains.

4) It's true red caps don't seem to come into the lounge; but I've never seen so many along with their carts just outside the lounge. I don't use them so I don't know the procedure for engaging them. Like everything else, I presume it changes based on the day of the week or hour of the day, or some other unknown factor.

I'll save my comments about the boarding process for another topic because the problem extends way beyond the new lounge. It does appear that the much loved and much maligned kindergarten walk is history, at least until the next time I pass through CUS.

.


----------



## wwchi

That is correct - general boarding from the great hall. Priority boarding (BC/elderly/families with small children) in the cattle pen. And it was a zoo there a few days ago. Always is though in the summer when kids are out of school.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Actually, I was thinking that a long line for once would be a good thing--the more people in line, the more people I could ask, for example, "Is this the line for the Cardinal?" and if most of them said "Yes," I would be sure I was getting on the right train.

I know it sounds silly, but I would want to plan ahead how I would leave to make sure I got on the train. I get nervous even at a small unstaffed station like Fredericksburg, VA, because they never announce til the last minute which side the train will be on, and it can vary, and then you have to scurry through a tunnel to get to the train if it's on the other side and I spend the whole time waiting on the platform hoping that I guessed right.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

As an able bodied 74 year old, I have not used red caps in Chicago(only used in LAX as this was best way to and from the ML to the trains) but believe I'll try the red cap service when I travel on the CZ in October. I'll be arriving in Chicago by air two days earlier so can come to Union Station mid morning to wait for the 2 pm CZ.


----------



## PaulM

wwchi said:


> That is correct - general boarding from the great hall. Priority boarding (BC/elderly/families with small children) in the cattle pen. And it was a zoo there a few days ago. Always is though in the summer when kids are out of school.


Not completely true. I was there yesterday and I did see people lining up in the Great Hall next to signs labeled position A and position B. But it was definitely not the case for train 383.

I was in the metropolitan lounge when I got the called for 383. I went out the same way from the ML that I had done several days earlier for the Capitol Limited. But this time an employee was at a tape blocking the way. I told her that I was coming from the ML. She asked me if I was BC. I said no, just elderly; and she sent me around to the cattle pen. BC, elderly, and families had already been called and were sitting in that area between the waiting room and concourse; and a long line of "general" passengers had formed.

Also, what looked like general passengers were lining up for the Hoosier. In short, I have no idea what is going on. What I've learned from many, many trips through CUS is that experience only goes so far. Next time something will have changed; and you won't know whether it is a policy change or simply one employee's whim.

By the way, according to the new jargon, I think "priority" refer to the Legacy lounge, whereas BC/elderly/families with small children is "assisted". Or maybe not :angry: Way back when the new legacy lounge was the topic of the day, I asked the rhetorical question, what does "priority" mean. In other words, would the system be coordinated well enough that priority passengers would actually board before getting trampled by the crowd from one of the other 3 areas: ML, great hall, and cattle pen?

Another point of interest. Boarding the CL (6:40 departure), the Metra commuter rush was pretty much over; but boarding 383 (5:55 departure) was definitely a scrum. But I think that is simply the nature of the beast, geometry in action. If you don't feel comfortable in crowds, red cap is the way to go.

Also, heading from the ML to the concourse, you have to make a decision, take the ramp or the steps. So if you are going by wheel chair, walker, or bicycle, take the ramp to the left.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

MRD, I would think you can ask the front desk at the ML to arrange a Red Cap for you. You'll just have to meet the Red Cap at the door, rather than s/he coming into the lounge to get you.


----------



## zephyr17

AmtrakBlue said:


> MRD, I would think you can ask the front desk at the ML to arrange a Red Cap for you. You'll just have to meet the Red Cap at the door, rather than s/he coming into the lounge to get you.


You know, my experience in Chicago is that they always announced that anyone needing Red Cap assistance should come to the front desk, as part of the pre-boarding announcement for a given train. I don't recall Red Caps ever really going into the lounge proper past the entrance area.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

zephyr17 said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> MRD, I would think you can ask the front desk at the ML to arrange a Red Cap for you. You'll just have to meet the Red Cap at the door, rather than s/he coming into the lounge to get you.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, my experience in Chicago is that they always announced that anyone needing Red Cap assistance should come to the front desk, as part of the pre-boarding announcement for a given train. I don't recall Red Caps ever really going into the lounge proper past the entrance area.
Click to expand...

My few times there, I to do not recall them going any further than the front desk area.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Thanks, AmtrakBlue and zephr17. It's going to be a while before I get there, anyway, so I will probably hear about the experiences of many here on AU first, and maybe the Lounge will have settled into some kind of order in a month or two. Won't a bunch of people be going through there on the way to the Gathering? (That should put everything in perfect order!  )


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Thanks, AmtrakBlue and zephr17. It's going to be a while before I get there, anyway, so I will probably hear about the experiences of many here on AU first, and maybe the Lounge will have settled into some kind of order in a month or two. Won't a bunch of people be going through there on the way to the Gathering? (That should put everything in perfect order!  )


A bunch just went through there yesterday and today on their way to another "gathering". So things should be in order by October.


----------



## SarahZ

Is the Great Hall used for all general boarding now or just when the cattle pen is overflowing? In my experience, most of the Michigan trains line up in the Great Hall when it's crowded but use the cattle pen on less busy days.

I'm just curious. I'd much rather wait in the Great Hall than the cattle pen anyway. 

It appears the BC pax in the cattle pen are put into the "on deck circle" and then loaded onto the train before the BC pax from the Metropolitan Lounge are "escorted", so I may just skip the lounge if I arrive at Union within an hour of the train departing. This happened even when I used the old Metropolitan Lounge.


----------



## D.P. Roberts

I'm in the lounge right now waiting on my connection to the CL. It's 5:00 pm, and the upstairs part of the lounge is still open.

It's very cold in here.

The drink machine - including the flavor dispensers - is still working.

There were two little bags of veggie crisps on the table when we arrived, but they're gone now.

They now have a selection of magazines on many of the end tables, which is new from the last time we were here.

Just like last time, they marked our ticket with a highlighter when we checked in. After leaving the lounge to walk around for a while, I just had to flash my ticket at the counter agents to get back in, rather than waiting in line. The only frustrating part was that I made eye contact with one of the desk agents & showed her my ticket, and she nodded me through - and then the other agent looked up and hollered at me to stop. I showed her my ticket and told her that the other agent had already looked at it. It seems to me that if they're going to have two people at the desk, the one closer to the door should be in charge of letting people in, and the other can answer questions.

I expect boarding to be a bit of a mess like last time - they already warned us that we'll be lining up in the hallway - but overall I'll still take this lounge over the old one any day.


----------



## wwchi

sounds to me like if they warned you you'll be lining up in the hallway like they want to try something different that might work better? Or did they do that last time too?


----------



## Manny T

I took Hoosier State business class out of the ML last Friday. Upon entering I asked the attendant at the desk if there would be priority pre-boarding. She pointed to a hallway to her right, my left, and said when she called the train number we should proceed down this hall "to the track." While I was in the ML waiting I heard a number of announcements, such as "Passengers on Hiawatha train no. ___ please proceed to Track number ____." It seemed to me they were being told to exit the ML lounge on their own, find the track, and perhaps the gate agent would preboard them. I saw no line-ups in the ML during my stay.

I watched the departure screens. As soon as Hoosier State boarding was posted--it said South C--I proceeded on my own out of the ML to the area of the waiting room (cattle pen) designated South C, not waiting for any ML announcement or line. Upon arriving, I told the attendant at the tape that I was BC for the Hoosier State. She directed me to the exit door and I proceeded to the track, where I boarded the Hoosier State by myself. Right or wrong, this seemed to work. YMMV.


----------



## Lonestar648

Appears that communication from the Conductor to ML is delayed so that BC and Sleeper passengers are being guided out as the flow of Coach passengers has begun to Board. In the old ML it always seemed like the staff took forever to get pre-boarding organized and finally guided out to the train. If I was doing the quality review, I would want to know the average number of minutes the train is in the station before departure, how long after arrival the Conductor gives the ok for pre-boarding, how long does the ML take between receiving the call for Pre-Boarding and guiding the passengers to their train. By doing this type of flow chart management can note the opportunities to improve Customer Service and Customer Satisfaction. At my company were measured constantly on controllable defects in our area of responsibility. Acceptable was 1 defect per 6,000,000 opportunities. Not sure Amtrak is even achieving 1 in 10,000, but this only happens when either management doesn't care or operates with its head in the sand.


----------



## D.P. Roberts

We were told we would pre-board train 30 at 6:10 pm, 30 minutes before scheduled departure. At 6:10 we were told to make our way to the exit hallway by the restrooms. We were upstairs, but didn't dawdle, and by the time we got downstairs everyone who might have been in the hallway was gone. We made our way down to track 26 (they had announced the departure track). As we got down to the doorway to the track we were hesitantly stopped by an Amtrak employee.

"Do you have a ticket?" she asked.

"Yes," I replied.

"Okay," she said - without actually checking our ticket or anything. We exited out to the ramp unescorted.

There were a few trains boarding at the same time, so I couldn't tell whether coach for train 30 had been allowed to board yet. I definitely did see some coach pax shortly after we got onboard our car (they tried to enter our car, and the attendant had to re-direct them back down to coach).

So, it appears to me that they have (at least temporarily) abandoned any kindergarten walk, escorted boarding, or anything. Considering that so many other passengers in the same boarding area are also unescorted, I thought it worked pretty well - better than any "escort" or kindergarten walk ever did.


----------



## Palmetto

AmtrakBlue said:


> MRD, I would think you can ask the front desk at the ML to arrange a Red Cap for you. You'll just have to meet the Red Cap at the door, rather than s/he coming into the lounge to get you.


Why? Redcaps enter the Acela Lounge in NYP, and they call out your name.


----------



## rtabern

jis said:


> BTW, the tick mark on my ticket was pink. Then I lost it and used the eticket in my iPhone Wallet next time. Fortunately they did not try to mark it


That brings up an excellent point. If you need the yellow or pink ✔ mark to priority board... What are they doing for eticket folks?

You think keeping the lounge passes would have been a better idea.


----------



## Everydaymatters

There has to be an ulterior motive for "them" to allow this chaotic situation to exist. Do you suppose "they" want to re-teach pax to use the open platform method? Such as that used on Metra, Metro, and all of the other light rail systems?


----------



## D.P. Roberts

Everydaymatters said:


> There has to be an ulterior motive for "them" to allow this chaotic situation to exist. Do you suppose "they" want to re-teach pax to use the open platform method? Such as that used on Metra, Metro, and all of the other light rail systems?


My opinion was that they've been under the impression that most sleeper / business pax want to be escorted out to the platforms, but they're having a hard time figuring out how to do that, so they're experimenting with "not doing anything at all" to see how that works.


----------



## jis

rtabern said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the tick mark on my ticket was pink. Then I lost it and used the eticket in my iPhone Wallet next time. Fortunately they did not try to mark it
> 
> 
> 
> That brings up an excellent point. If you need the yellow or pink ✔ mark to priority board... What are they doing for eticket folks?
> You think keeping the lounge passes would have been a better idea.
Click to expand...

Isn't it much simpler and less bureaucratic to simply say that Sleeper, Select +, Select E and BC gets priority at the gate and be done with it? Why is it necessary for the lounge to get involved for those? The gate dragons can take care of that, no?


----------



## NorthShore

Rather than expecting passengers to intermingle with Metra passengers in the halls, why not make effective use of the passageway between the ticket counter and the pen/old ML? Simply make the call for priority boarding, then direct passengers "straight this way to the sign" (which will be placed there.) There they turn either right or left (depending if they're going out the north or south end) and meet a station employee at the automatic door, who can check their ticket and direct (or walk) them to the correct track.


----------



## PaulM

jis said:


> Isn't it much simpler and less bureaucratic to simply say that Sleeper, Select +, Select E and BC gets priority at the gate and be done with it? Why is it necessary for the lounge to get involved for those? The gate dragons can take care of that, no?


I've never felt the need to be escorted; and your idea would require fewer personnel.

But there is still the issue of knowing when to leave the ML. Too early and you stand in a much less comfortable place clogging the concourse, not to mention getting yelled at. Too late and you no longer have priority.

My comment also goes for the legacy lounge. I'd be pretty angry if I paid the fee and the announcement for my train did not allow me time to get the extra distance before the other classes began boarding.


----------



## wwchi

I guess it comes down to them needing to do all priority boarding about 10-15 minutes earlier than they currently do it.

They could get the notification from the conductors that they are ready and then walk ML passengers to the gate (or not, but at least have the gate agents expecting them).

Same with Legacy.

Once Priority passengers have boarded they can do General boarding at the same time they always have, so that leaves enough time to get them all on the train for an on-time departure.

Seems that they are trying to do the Priority boarding just a few minutes before General boarding and given the walk from both the ML and Legacy Lounge, that's just not enough time.

But that then puts it on the conductors and cafe attendants to be ready earlier. Doable, I think, assuming there is not any delay in getting the train in the station.


----------



## neroden

D.P. Roberts said:


> We made our way down to track 26 (they had announced the departure track).


Announcing and posting departure tracks == good.


----------



## SarahZ

neroden said:


> D.P. Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> We made our way down to track 26 (they had announced the departure track).
> 
> 
> 
> Announcing and posting departure tracks == good.
Click to expand...

The track numbers have always been on the Departure boards in the station, right next to the Gate assignment.

I couldn't find one of my own pictures, which I could have sworn I took a few months ago to help people new to Chicago Union Station.

Anyway, here's one from the interwebs:


----------



## Bob Dylan

Are the Conductors still scanning tickets inside the New Lounge like they did in the old one?


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Bob, I have never had my ticket scanned inside the ML. That may depend on the particular train but I have ridden the CZ, EB, SWC, and CONO in sleeper and my ticket was scanned or collected in old days either in my roomette after boarding or train side prior to boarding but never in the ML.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Bob, I have never had my ticket scanned inside the ML. That may depend on the particular train but I have ridden the CZ, EB, SWC, and CONO in sleeper and my ticket was scanned or collected in old days either in my roomette after boarding or train side prior to boarding but never in the ML.


Hmmmm, I was referring to e-tickets that replaced paper tickets, ever since they were implemented I have had my Sleeper tickets scanned inside the Metro Lounge by the Conductor before the Kindergarten walk for every LD Train out of Chicago.


----------



## Everydaymatters

What about dinner reservations? Are they still being taken in the lounge?


----------



## jis

Bob Dylan said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob, I have never had my ticket scanned inside the ML. That may depend on the particular train but I have ridden the CZ, EB, SWC, and CONO in sleeper and my ticket was scanned or collected in old days either in my roomette after boarding or train side prior to boarding but never in the ML.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, I was referring to e-tickets that replaced paper tickets, ever since they were implemented I have had my Sleeper tickets scanned inside the Metro Lounge by the Conductor before the Kindergarten walk for every LD Train out of Chicago.
Click to expand...

For my last ride on the EB a few days back my E ticket was not scanned in the ML. In the past I have only occasionally had it scanned in the ML. Since now non-ML Amtrak staff are apparently not allowed to enter the ML in Chicago, it is unlikely that tickets will be scanned there. 
Besides scanning tickets far from the boarding gate and the train almost defeats the purpose of getting an accurate list of people on board anyway.


----------



## jis

Bob Dylan said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob, I have never had my ticket scanned inside the ML. That may depend on the particular train but I have ridden the CZ, EB, SWC, and CONO in sleeper and my ticket was scanned or collected in old days either in my roomette after boarding or train side prior to boarding but never in the ML.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, I was referring to e-tickets that replaced paper tickets, ever since they were implemented I have had my Sleeper tickets scanned inside the Metro Lounge by the Conductor before the Kindergarten walk for every LD Train out of Chicago.
Click to expand...

For my last ride on the EB a few days back my E ticket was not scanned in the ML. In the past I have only occasionally had it scanned in the ML. Since now non-ML Amtrak staff are apparently not allowed to enter the ML in Chicago, it is unlikely that tickets will be scanned there. 
Besides scanning tickets far from the boarding gate and the train almost defeats the purpose of getting an accurate list of people on board anyway. This fails to meet one of the requirements placed on Amtrak by the FRA after repeated criticism following accidents from the NTSB about Amtrak's inability to provide accurate accounting regarding who was actually on the train.


----------



## CCC1007

jis said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob, I have never had my ticket scanned inside the ML. That may depend on the particular train but I have ridden the CZ, EB, SWC, and CONO in sleeper and my ticket was scanned or collected in old days either in my roomette after boarding or train side prior to boarding but never in the ML.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, I was referring to e-tickets that replaced paper tickets, ever since they were implemented I have had my Sleeper tickets scanned inside the Metro Lounge by the Conductor before the Kindergarten walk for every LD Train out of Chicago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For my last ride on the EB a few days back my E ticket was not scanned in the ML. In the past I have only occasionally had it scanned in the ML. Since now non-ML Amtrak staff are apparently not allowed to enter the ML in Chicago, it is unlikely that tickets will be scanned there.
> Besides scanning tickets far from the boarding gate and the train almost defeats the purpose of getting an accurate list of people on board anyway.
Click to expand...

On my recent trip over to sby and back, our tickets were scanned by the outbound conductor more than half an hour before the train arrived at sby! He got out of his personal vehicle and began scanning tickets!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Bob Dylan said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob, I have never had my ticket scanned inside the ML. That may depend on the particular train but I have ridden the CZ, EB, SWC, and CONO in sleeper and my ticket was scanned or collected in old days either in my roomette after boarding or train side prior to boarding but never in the ML.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, I was referring to e-tickets that replaced paper tickets, ever since they were implemented I have had my Sleeper tickets scanned inside the Metro Lounge by the Conductor before the Kindergarten walk for every LD Train out of Chicago.
Click to expand...

I am also referring to e-tickets. I passed through the ML in January, April, May, and June and my e-ticket was not scanned until I was train side on the track near my sleeping car. No problem.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

When I rode the Empire Builder in June, my ticket was scanned inside the lounge before departure.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sounds like the usual situation with Amtrak,inconsistency!

That's the way they roll!


----------



## tim49424

I never had any type of ticket scanned in the old ML.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

The only time I had a ticket scanned in the ML was for the SWC. I may have asked him to scan my incoming LSL ticket too...this was the day after the computer meltdown in Oct 2014 when they couldn't scan tickets (I'm sure they just went ahead and "scanned" everyone into the system for AGR points)


----------



## blondninja

Not for me saxman, I use the e tickets on the app.


----------



## blondninja

When I get around to it, I'll post a big fiasco I encountered due to their scanning inconsistency.

For now, there's already been a degradation in the lounge it seems. On my first entry, I was pleased to see they carried a selection of higher end teas and replaced the Lipton.

Today: all gone. Back to cheap brands. Or maybe it is temporary.


----------



## SarahZ

The only times I've had my sleeper ticket scanned in the lounge have been during the Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays, when there were 8,000,000 people in the lounge and the conductors were trying to get ahead of the game. Those 2:00 time period boardings are a crush.

I've never had my regional, business class tickets scanned before boarding.


----------



## PRR 60

For my westbound Empire Builder trip Monday, my ticket was never scanned, either in the lounge or on the train. I'm guessing the SCA simply checked her manifest against who actually showed up, and the conductor lifted the appropriate tickets.

I was underwhelmed with the new lounge. Despite being larger and nicely fitted out, the downstairs was a zoo while the upper level was underutilized. It is kind of amusing that they built a outside entrance to the upper level of the lounge off West Jackson Blvd, including a reception desk, and the entrance is locked and reception desk unstaffed. Since that door leads to the upper level it could help balance the load between the two levels. Right now it seems that people don't want to walk up the steps (or use the elevator).


----------



## SarahZ

I practically ran to the upper level. I much prefer the big windows and natural light. The bottom level, while nice, still feels like sitting in a basement.

Plus, as you mentioned, the upper level is underutilized (for now), which makes it nice and quiet.


----------



## D.P. Roberts

Everydaymatters said:


> What about dinner reservations? Are they still being taken in the lounge?


Yes, at least for us boarding Train 30. They had a clipboard & took down names and times at the desk when we checked in. A dining car attendant going through the train had the list & added people to it (those who had not been in the lounge).

It's a good thing, too, or we would have been stuck with the last seating time of 8:30 pm Central (9:30 pm Eastern), which turned into 9:15 pm CDT / 10:15 pm EDT when the meals ran late.


----------



## tim49424

SarahZ said:


> I practically ran to the upper level. I much prefer the big windows and natural light. The bottom level, while nice, still feels like sitting in a basement.
> 
> Plus, as you mentioned, the upper level is underutilized (for now), which makes it nice and quiet.


I followed your lead and after doing a little exploring found a seat next to a window and even though it's raining, being able to look outside is pretty cool. It's pretty empty up here but the LD trains are several hours away from boarding.


----------



## tim49424

I had a very good experience with the new ML today. None of the previously mentioned horror stories happened to me. I was a little nervous about the boarding procedure but it was simple and quick, actually easier than the kindergarten walk!


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Any details?

What boarding procedure did they use?


----------



## tim49424

We went down a little hallway which is to the right of the check in desk as you exit the lounge but before the exit to the great hall. The hallway empties out by the concourse by the platform, then walked down to the track where our train was. This was the easiest, by far, boarding procedure I've ever been involved with regarding the Pere Marquette! No cattle pen, no walking through the station, no confusion, no boarding lounge goons to present my ticket to, just leave the Metropolitan Lounge and board the train! I was so pleased with the whole process!


----------



## neroden

Now that's how to board a train!


----------



## zephyr17

So the Amtrak section of the South Concourse is no longer roped off and you can go directly to the gate through the concourse now? Legitimately? Of course, you could always try to walk through the opening in the rope (I know it isn't a "rope" but don't know the word for it), but if they saw you they'd force you out.


----------



## PaulM

zephyr17 said:


> So the Amtrak section of the South Concourse is no longer roped off and you can go directly to the gate through the concourse now?


This is Amtrak Chicago. As I mentioned earlier, when I recently boarded the Capitol Limited, there was no barrier or guard; I walked right to the gate and through to the platform. A few days later while boarding the Illinois Zephyr, there was a rope; and a guard sent be back around to the pen, just like the old days.


----------



## tim49424

No rope when I was there.


----------



## WoodyinNYC

zephyr17 said:


> ... you could always try to walk through the opening in the rope (I know it isn't a "rope" but don't know the word for it)


It's called a "velvet rope".

You can buy them on the Net, along with the stanchions. Bouncers not included. LOL.


----------



## neroden

PaulM said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Amtrak section of the South Concourse is no longer roped off and you can go directly to the gate through the concourse now?
> 
> 
> 
> This is Amtrak Chicago. As I mentioned earlier, when I recently boarded the Capitol Limited, there was no barrier or guard; I walked right to the gate and through to the platform. A few days later while boarding the Illinois Zephyr, there was a rope; and a guard sent be back around to the pen, just like the old days.
Click to expand...

So the only consistency is inconsistency? Sigh.


----------



## SarahZ

The velvet rope is near Track 21-ish. Sometimes the Wolverine boards from the tracks before the rope, so it's easy to avoid the bouncer.

I suppose it will depend on what track the train departs from, but they really do need to figure something out if they aren't going to escort people anymore.

Perhaps, if people have their check-in cards from the Met Lounge, they can show that to the bouncer and gain access.

Hopefully, the remodeling of the concourses will ease these shenanigans. The velvet rope might disappear once and for all. I certainly hope so, as it creates a HUGE bottleneck when people stand there waiting for people to detrain. The rope forces the detraining passengers into one lane, and the people waiting for passengers will NOT FREAKING MOVE and create this awful clog, like human cholesterol.


----------



## ceo418

I'm currently in the lounge and was told when I arrived that the showers weren't available yet. Too bad, because my ticket home is in business class on the Cardinal and a shower would have been useful. Otherwise, it's a nice place. I do kind of wish there was an area where I really felt comfortable taking a nap, though. I didn't get a lot of sleep in coach on the Capitol Limited last night.


----------



## jis

Maybe they should build a replica of the interior of a Section Car upstairs and sell berths in them


----------



## PaulM

ceo418 said:


> I'm currently in the lounge and was told when I arrived that the showers weren't available yet.


Will the showers become the new Viewliner II's or Albany track work?


----------



## jis

We could start a betting pool!  Add to that the placement of the Acela II orders. 

ESPA just deletes any comment I post in response to their posts about Albany asking which decade they are talking about.


----------



## ceo418

I even overheard one woman asking the front desk employee if she could use the showers with her own towel. The answer was no.

They did have the wine tasting available for 1 hour, with 4-punch cards. Fresh veggies and dip and cubes of different cheeses were out for awhile, and now it's back to just fruit.


----------



## tim49424

ceo418 said:


> I even overheard one woman asking the front desk employee if she could use the showers with her own towel. The answer was no.
> 
> They did have the wine tasting available for 1 hour, with 4-punch cards. Fresh veggies and dip and cubes of different cheeses were out for awhile, and now it's back to just fruit.


I heard showers won't be ready until August.

Wine, veggies, cheese and fruit were available when I was there plus a few breakfast bars that didn't last very long. I also saw a few people with pretzels but don't know where they got them.


----------



## ToniCounter

can CONO sleeping car passengers use the Metropolitan Lounge after arrival in Chicago? Or is it only reserved for departing passenges?


----------



## tim49424

ToniCounter said:


> can CONO sleeping car passengers use the Metropolitan Lounge after arrival in Chicago? Or is it only reserved for departing passenges?


If they are connecting to another train, yes.


----------



## willem

I arrived in the new lounge about an hour ago; the desk attendant told me the showers would be available for customers on Monday. He said there would be no charge for sleeping car passengers. We didn't discuss nuances such as arriving in a sleeper and departing in coach because there was a line of people desiring to enter the lounge.


----------



## tim49424

willem said:


> We didn't discuss nuances such as arriving in a sleeper and departing in coach


As I said earlier, when I was there Sunday, there were boarding announcements in the lounge for the Hiawatha trains all day.


----------



## willem

tim49424 said:


> willem said:
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't discuss nuances such as arriving in a sleeper and departing in coach
> 
> 
> 
> As I said earlier, when I was there Sunday, there were boarding announcements in the lounge for the Hiawatha trains all day.
Click to expand...

Yes, but I was talking about shower usage.

Also, I was unable to check email while in the lounge, on either of two devices (both using Wi-Fi). Is the Amtrak router configured to block access to secure email ports?


----------



## tim49424

willem said:


> tim49424 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willem said:
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't discuss nuances such as arriving in a sleeper and departing in coach
> 
> 
> 
> As I said earlier, when I was there Sunday, there were boarding announcements in the lounge for the Hiawatha trains all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but I was talking about shower usage.
> 
> Also, I was unable to check email while in the lounge, on either of two devices (both using Wi-Fi). Is the Amtrak router configured to block access to secure email ports?
Click to expand...

I had no problems with the wifi.


----------



## wwchi

maybe a 2 step wifi access where you have to go to amtrak.com after connecting? Just like on the train?


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

You do have to use an Amtrak password to connect to Amtrak Connect even in the Metropolitan Lounge. I was posted above the public PC's in the old Metropolitan Lounge.


----------



## tim49424

Tennessee Traveler said:


> You do have to use an Amtrak password to connect to Amtrak Connect even in the Metropolitan Lounge. I was posted above the public PC's in the old Metropolitan Lounge.


I got online in the new lounge without a password.


----------



## Eric S

tim49424 said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have to use an Amtrak password to connect to Amtrak Connect even in the Metropolitan Lounge. I was posted above the public PC's in the old Metropolitan Lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> I got online in the new lounge without a password.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure I saw signage somewhere in the new lounge stating that no password is needed, similar to connecting on a train.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

tim49424 said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have to use an Amtrak password to connect to Amtrak Connect even in the Metropolitan Lounge. I was posted above the public PC's in the old Metropolitan Lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> I got online in the new lounge without a password.
Click to expand...

Are you sure? Modern mobile phones remember previous signons and associated passwords and, thereafter, connect automatically. Amtrak Connect on the trains do require you to go through a login page similare to McDonald's and other similar hotspots.


----------



## tim49424

Tennessee Traveler said:


> tim49424 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have to use an Amtrak password to connect to Amtrak Connect even in the Metropolitan Lounge. I was posted above the public PC's in the old Metropolitan Lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> I got online in the new lounge without a password.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure? Modern mobile phones remember previous signons and associated passwords and, thereafter, connect automatically. Amtrak Connect on the trains do require you to go through a login page similare to McDonald's and other similar hotspots.
Click to expand...

Absolutely sure. I didn't even have to go through a page like on train. I always had to login with a password in the old lounge. In the new lounge, all I had to do was find the wifi in my network list (it was shown as a non secure connection), choose it and I was connected. Yes, I was surprised it was so simple.


----------



## printman2000

Way back in this thread is was reported that only outbound sleeper car passengers would be allowed in the lounge. I cannot remember if this has now been disproved. Hearing Hiawatha announcements sounds like good news, but has anyone had any experience where inbound sleeper passengers were not allowed in?

Considering a trip to Milwaukee next year and was wondering.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

printman2000 said:


> Way back in this thread is was reported that only outbound sleeper car passengers would be allowed in the lounge. I cannot remember if this has now been disproved. Hearing Hiawatha announcements sounds like good news, but has anyone had any experience where inbound sleeper passengers were not allowed in?
> 
> Considering a trip to Milwaukee *next year *and was wondering.


Things will probably be different next year regardless of what the policy is today.


----------



## jis

AmtrakBlue said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way back in this thread is was reported that only outbound sleeper car passengers would be allowed in the lounge. I cannot remember if this has now been disproved. Hearing Hiawatha announcements sounds like good news, but has anyone had any experience where inbound sleeper passengers were not allowed in?
> 
> Considering a trip to Milwaukee *next year *and was wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> Things will probably be different next year regardless of what the policy is today.
Click to expand...

It is Chicago afterall, the land of "we make our own rules as we please from moment to moment"!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Yep, it's Chicago,land of the gate dragons and that infamous Chicago 'tude that some Amtrak employees still seem to have!


----------



## rtabern

It was mass confusion and the rope was up on the south gates when we went out on #381 on Saturday morning. We and 4 other business class people were in the lounge. Sent out long hallway, past Metra gates 1-21, and to worker with the rope up. She checked we had business class tickets and let us cross the rope but not go to the train. Stayed cued up for 5 minutes. She started sending people from regular boarding area out (senior, handicapped and biz class who didnt go to lounge). I spoke up and she said you can go too... Ugh.


----------



## Eric S

printman2000 said:


> Way back in this thread is was reported that only outbound sleeper car passengers would be allowed in the lounge. I cannot remember if this has now been disproved. Hearing Hiawatha announcements sounds like good news, but has anyone had any experience where inbound sleeper passengers were not allowed in?
> 
> Considering a trip to Milwaukee next year and was wondering.


I mentioned earlier that just over a week ago I arrived in CHI in Business Class on a Lincoln, was allowed to enter the lounge with no problem, and departed on the Hiawatha.


----------



## printman2000

Eric S said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way back in this thread is was reported that only outbound sleeper car passengers would be allowed in the lounge. I cannot remember if this has now been disproved. Hearing Hiawatha announcements sounds like good news, but has anyone had any experience where inbound sleeper passengers were not allowed in?
> 
> Considering a trip to Milwaukee next year and was wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned earlier that just over a week ago I arrived in CHI in Business Class on a Lincoln, was allowed to enter the lounge with no problem, and departed on the Hiawatha.
Click to expand...

Great. Thanks


----------



## zephyr17

jis said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way back in this thread is was reported that only outbound sleeper car passengers would be allowed in the lounge. I cannot remember if this has now been disproved. Hearing Hiawatha announcements sounds like good news, but has anyone had any experience where inbound sleeper passengers were not allowed in?
> 
> Considering a trip to Milwaukee *next year *and was wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> Things will probably be different next year regardless of what the policy is today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Chicago afterall, the land of "we make our own rules as we please from moment to moment"!
Click to expand...

Sounds like it is precisely the same policy it was in the old Metropolitan Lounge. The last actual change in policy was opening the lounge to Business Class a couple of years ago. Doesn't sound very volatile to me.

What has been volatile is the rash of rumors that have appeared on this board that have proven untrue.


----------



## SarahZ

From Amtrak's website:



> Who is Eligible for Lounge Access?
> Amtrak Guest Rewards members with a valid Select Plus or Select Executive member card.
> *Amtrak passengers with a same-day ticket (departing) or ticket receipt (arriving) in First Class or sleeping car accommodations.*
> Complimentary ClubAcela Single-Day Pass holders. Same-day travel ticket not needed.
> Private car owners/lessee and party between time of arrival and departure specified in the reservation. Provide reservation number to Club representative upon entry.
> United Club Members with a valid United Club Card are entitled to access ClubAcela locations and may bring in two guests or their spouses and children under the age of 21. United Global First or United BusinessFirst passengers with a flight coupon or boarding pass with a same-day, international segment in United Global First or United BusinessFirst are also entitled to ClubAcela access.


----------



## Eric S

Unfortunately that page is somewhat jumbled and the section detailing who may use lounges seems to be focused on Club Acela. Here's the section specifically dealing with Metropolitan Lounges:

*Metropolitan Lounges*

*Metropolitan Lounges are available in Chicago - Union Station, Los Angeles - Union Station and Portland, OR - Union Station to sleeping car passengers, business class passengers with a same-day travel ticket (departure or arrival) and Amtrak Guest Rewards Select Plus or Select Executive members. *


----------



## SarahZ

Thanks! I skimmed the wrong section and completely missed that blurb. I was looking at the section about the new lounge. You're right about it being jumbled.


----------



## penguinflies

An update from my first experience. Arrived at 6pm for 7pm departure, all south-tracked trains were running late due to a switch failure on Metra on the south tracks.

Now in attendance in the lounge was 1 Amtrak employee and 2 employees of a 3rd party cleaning service. That was in addition to 2 Amtrak employees at the desk. The 3 inside the lounge were ensuring tables were clean, sofas and trash containers were attended to as well. Great job! Areas were kept clean, tidy, it felt nice to walk around the lounge.

Upstairs remained open, though the door to the street was locked and that desk was unattended at 6pm. The upstairs coffee station was cleaned up as well; only seating was available no snacks upstairs.

Light snacks were provided downstairs, apples and a basket of veggie sticks(crisps).

Soda machine was operational and it appears the ice machine remains a problem. Hopefully, Pepsi can resolve it and we can stop jamming a coffee stir-stick up the ice machine's throat.

They have flavored coffee creamers too (hazelnut and vanilla and plain). That was a nice touch.

Big screens at the entrance did state that the showers/towel were available today.

Boarding was still a cluster. We were rounded up and got to the platform as the last half of coach was boarding. Understand this was a rush to get us on board as trains were late. Will try one more time and if this is the norm, then one will have to make an exit before hand and wait by the tracks like those who by-pass the lounge to get pre-boarding. As the Lincoln service is open seating, I would prefer to cut my lounge experience short to get on earlier. In a sleeper car, it wouldn't matter that we were late due to assigned rooms.


----------



## TylerP42

The upstairs desk is never manned. I was there from 10am to 8pm and at no time was it manned.


----------



## Ryan

That doesn't mean that it is never manned.


----------



## Steve4031

My gf rode 22 from stl-chi on Monday. She was not connecting to another train. She remembered us using the bathroom in the old lounge after an inbound trip on 22. She showed her ticket and was granted access to the new lounge where she recharged her iPhone while calling Amtrak customer service to report her inattentive sca on 22.


----------



## TylerP42

Ryan said:


> That doesn't mean that it is never manned.


 from what I've heard from employees, it is never manned.


----------



## Ryan

TylerP42 said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean that it is never manned.
> 
> 
> 
> from what I've heard from employees, it is never manned.
Click to expand...




Ryan said:


> That doesn't mean that it is never manned.


----------



## willem

tim49424 said:


> willem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was unable to check email while in the lounge, on either of two devices (both using Wi-Fi). Is the Amtrak router configured to block access to secure email ports?
> 
> 
> 
> I had no problems with the wifi.
Click to expand...




wwchi said:


> maybe a 2 step wifi access where you have to go to amtrak.com after connecting? Just like on the train?


I had no problem using the wi-fi in Chicago Metropolitan Lounge or Washington Acela Club, but I was unable to pick up email in either place. The issue isn't wi-fi, it's email.

On the Crescent, I picked up email using the on-board wi-fi with no problem. Since none of the earlier responses addressed the question in my first post, I'll ask again: is the Amtrak router (in Chicago or Washington) configured to block access to secure email ports? If not, does anyone have an explanation consistent with wi-fi working (on two different devices) but email not working in Chicago and Washington, but email working over wi-fi on a train?


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

I cannot answer your question but have had similar gmail email problems with the public wifi in Chicago and on some trains as well as some airport wifi's notably Nashville and Dallas/Fort Worth.


----------



## zephyr17

Easy answer is if the router's firewall is blocking secure email ports, use your email provider's web UI instead of your email client. The web UI will use the https port, 443, assuming your email provider's web UI is secure. I cannot imagine any public wifi's firewall will block 443, although people do weird things sometimes so you can't absolutely rule that out. If you are really concerned with security, use a VPN too, which you should always do on public wifi anyway if you are dealing with any significant personal information, such as checking your banking sites. If the VPN ports are blocked (the ports used vary depending on VPN protocol used) wait until later and use a different connection that allows it before checking that credit card statement. Since many business users need VPN access, it is hard to visualize those ports being blocked, but like the https port, people do weird things sometimes.


----------



## penguinflies

RE:upstairs unmanned. I wonder if this was designed so that the upstairs could be rented out for functions. Like, it was never supposed to be manned, but it can be isolated from the downstairs for private parties.


----------



## zephyr17

penguinflies said:


> RE:upstairs unmanned. I wonder if this was designed so that the upstairs could be rented out for functions. Like, it was never supposed to be manned, but it can be isolated from the downstairs for private parties.


My opinion is that it is a stationary version of the upstairs drinks station on Sightseer Lounge cars. Looked like a nice thing, but they don't want to pay to staff it.


----------



## penguinflies

Metro Lounge last night:
Again: clean, staffed and pleasant inside.

Loading: PA announcement called our train 30minutes to departure and gave us walking instructions, no escort to the tracks, told to exit and cut through metra to the velvet rope. We got there only to be stopped by the security guard who told us to walk around to the cattle pen (no Amtrak agent available). Then, a red cap drove up with some passengers from our train and countermanded the security guard. Others from the lounge were literally running to catch up with the carted redcap and get ahead of coach and to cut through the Metra tracks the as Amtrak was starting to board coach.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sounds like the Chicago suits are sleeping at their desks and don't have clue about what's happening downstairs at the Lounge and during boarding!

And pasenger complaints are falling on deaf ears @ Customer Relations if this Cluster flub isn't being corrected!

Boardman and his entourage didn't have to do this while on his farewell junket, just the poor paying customers!


----------



## Palmetto

Bob, you're assuming that the suits hear about the complaints.


----------



## Lazy Z

The lounge was beautiful in Chicago. All the employees were kind and helpful. They had snacks and wine tastes too!! I saved my taste and brought it on the train with me 

They have showers there, too.

I took a few pics of the lounge.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Nice pics,thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dave Van

I have been using the Chicago ML on every trip since 2011 when I started riding sleeper only. Having a mobility issue I have found all but one Amtrak employees fantastic. The odd man out was just grumpy but not bad.

Each trip I make I let Amtrak know the bad and the good.

I leave soon for another cross country trip.......hope it's as good as past trips.


----------



## tricia

Has anyone reading this thread used the new shower facilities? If so, please post a report about how that works. (For example: Is it being used by enough folks that you need to wait in line?)

I'm looking forward to a cross-country trip next month, and after three nights on trains, a stationary shower would be a very good thing. Thanks! :hi:


----------



## Dave Van

tricia said:


> Has anyone reading this thread used the new shower facilities? If so, please post a report about how that works. (For example: Is it being used by enough folks that you need to wait in line?)
> 
> I'm looking forward to a cross-country trip next month, and after three nights on trains, a stationary shower would be a very good thing. Thanks! :hi:


Agreed.....and is there a ADA compliant one???? thx


----------



## willem

When I passed through Chicago last month, the desk attendant showed me the two men's showers. They were each quite roomy, although only one was billed as ADA. The desk attendant did not know if there would be an extra charge, nor how the queue would work.


----------



## TylerP42

tricia said:


> Has anyone reading this thread used the new shower facilities? If so, please post a report about how that works. (For example: Is it being used by enough folks that you need to wait in line?)
> 
> I'm looking forward to a cross-country trip next month, and after three nights on trains, a stationary shower would be a very good thing. Thanks! :hi:


When I went the entire day I only heard of 3 people using them. They don't really talk about the showers when you get there. My guess is not many know about them


----------



## Lazy Z

Bob Dylan said:


> Nice pics,thanks for sharing!


 Sure! I always like to see pics and thought of all my buddies here and wanted to share!


----------



## Kenneth

I had four trips through the lounge on August 1st and 2nd. Found the new lounge to be very nice. Boardng process went pretty smoothly. Down the hall past the restroom turn right and takes you down to the area where the gates are. We able to go right out to the train for business class. This afternoon use the same process, accept was stopped by an Amtrak employee near the gates. Was told we have to go into the waiting room, which put us at the end of the coach passenger line.


----------



## enoreeman

They need to get their act together and have consistency with the boarding process


----------



## wwchi

Kenneth said:


> I had four trips through the lounge on August 1st and 2nd. Found the new lounge to be very nice. Boardng process went pretty smoothly. Down the hall past the restroom turn right and takes you down to the area where the gates are. We able to go right out to the train for business class. This afternoon use the same process, accept was stopped by an Amtrak employee near the gates. Was told we have to go into the waiting room, which put us at the end of the coach passenger line.


I'm curious - did anyone walk up to the gate itself and tell an agent you were in business class or did you just go to the end of the line? Any time I've gone there I've gone right up to the gate and asked if they called business class and they've let me in the inner waiting area without waiting in the line.


----------



## merkelman06

Just boarded the Empire Builder from the lounge. Train was called and were told to board through gate B track 19. Arrived at said track only to find a line of coach passengers already lined up. Lady at the gate seemed surprised to see sleepers showing up when we did. Kind of like the lounge and gate attendant aren't on the same page.

In the end I got on the train, just had to wait in line behind coach passengers before boarding my sleeper. The old way seemed more organized and made sure of priority boarding. Now it just seems like a jumbled mess.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Can we go back to the old lounge please???


----------



## Bob Dylan

crescent-zephyr said:


> Can we go back to the old lounge please???


Wouldn't it be better to use the old boarding system where one was walked by a Lounge Employee to the Gate ("Kindergarten Walk")or have a Red Cap pre-board you if needed?


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Yeah... That would work too. Just fix this obviously broken system.


----------



## jis

Why on earth is pre-boarding of priority passenger such a difficult thing at Amtrak in Chicago is completely mind boggling. Even the most incompetent of airlines with the most incompetent of gate agents are able to achieve at least this much more or less OK.


----------



## Eric S

jis said:


> Why on earth is pre-boarding of priority passenger such a difficult thing at Amtrak in Chicago is completely mind boggling. Even the most incompetent of airlines with the most incompetent of gate agents are able to achieve at least this much more or less OK.


Ugh. Exactly!

There is no need to go back to the old lounge or to go back to the old system of being escorted to the track/train. What is needed is for Amtrak staff to properly communicate with each other. When the train is ready for passengers, first alert the Metropolitan Lounge so that staff there can start those passengers toward the track. And make sure any staff guarding/blocking access to tracks are aware that passengers from the Metropolitan Lounge will be heading that way. Then, after a few minutes, alert staff in the general boarding areas so they can start those passengers toward the track.

(Just to be clear, I am not blaming all staff in CHI - I do not know where the breakdown in policy/practice/communication is - just pointing out one method that would require few changes other than proper communication.)


----------



## Bob Dylan

Of course that makes good sense, but it's Chicago and Amtrak, so Communication is a concept foriegn to the Amtrak staff there!

As I've said here on many occasions, the Management in Chicago needs to get out from behind their desks, get downstairs and out in the yards, and kick ass and take names and get things rolling on the right track!

What's the Over and Under on that happening?


----------



## enoreeman

Will be there next month coming in on CL and leaving on CZ, I will pay for a Red Cap in order to get on without the line.


----------



## SarahZ

And if the Velvet Rope Guard wants to make sure you're in a sleeper or BC and not some coach passenger trying to sneak on early, they can just ask to see your lounge pass/ticket instead of sending you into the cattle pen.

I really like the new lounge, so I hope remodeling the concourses helps with this particular cluster.


----------



## tim49424

If only each boarding procedure could go as smoothly as it did when I was in Chicago last month.


----------



## wwchi

merkelman06 said:


> Just boarded the Empire Builder from the lounge. Train was called and were told to board through gate B track 19. Arrived at said track only to find a line of coach passengers already lined up. Lady at the gate seemed surprised to see sleepers showing up when we did. Kind of like the lounge and gate attendant aren't on the same page.
> 
> In the end I got on the train, just had to wait in line behind coach passengers before boarding my sleeper. The old way seemed more organized and made sure of priority boarding. Now it just seems like a jumbled mess.


Seriously - I posted this a month ago (below) - this isn't rocket science! And they already have walkie talkies to talk to each other - it's nuts! And the business/sleeper passengers should never wind up behind coach to board! You start treating your passengers that are paying a premium like they're less than premium and you'll lose those passengers!

I guess it comes down to them needing to do all priority boarding about 10-15 minutes earlier than they currently do it.

They could get the notification from the conductors that they are ready and then walk ML passengers to the gate (or not, but at least have the gate agents expecting them).

Same with Legacy.

Once Priority passengers have boarded they can do General boarding at the same time they always have, so that leaves enough time to get them all on the train for an on-time departure.

Seems that they are trying to do the Priority boarding just a few minutes before General boarding and given the walk from both the ML and Legacy Lounge, that's just not enough time.

But that then puts it on the conductors and cafe attendants to be ready earlier. Doable, I think, assuming there is not any delay in getting the train in the station


----------



## AmtrakBlue

So, how many here have actually contacted Amtrak to express their dissatisfaction with the boarding from the ML?


----------



## SarahZ

AmtrakBlue said:


> So, how many here have actually contacted Amtrak to express their dissatisfaction with the boarding from the ML?


----------



## Eric S

tim49424 said:


> If only each boarding procedure could go as smoothly as it did when I was in Chicago last month.


That's the reason I haven't contacted and complained - the two times I've boarded from the lounge, I did not have problems. As with so many frustrations people have with Amtrak, this seems like another case of inconsistency.


----------



## tim49424

Eric S said:


> tim49424 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only each boarding procedure could go as smoothly as it did when I was in Chicago last month.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the reason I haven't contacted and complained - the two times I've boarded from the lounge, I did not have problems. As with so many frustrations people have with Amtrak, this seems like another case of inconsistency.
Click to expand...

You see, that's what I don't get.....when something works, why not repeat the process? The kindergarten walk in the old lounge worked. The procedure they used the day I rode worked. Obviously, communication was key in those situations.


----------



## Dave Van

I'll find out Monday........let you know how it goes......


----------



## wwchi

tim49424 said:


> Eric S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tim49424 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only each boarding procedure could go as smoothly as it did when I was in Chicago last month.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the reason I haven't contacted and complained - the two times I've boarded from the lounge, I did not have problems. As with so many frustrations people have with Amtrak, this seems like another case of inconsistency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, that's what I don't get.....when something works, why not repeat the process? The kindergarten walk in the old lounge worked. The procedure they used the day I rode worked. Obviously, communication was key in those situations.
Click to expand...

Right - it could be as simple as the Lounge radio'ing ahead to the gate that they are on their way with the business/sleeper passengers and then the gate person can meet them at the rope.


----------



## jis

I think the way in which the airlines make it simpler at the gate is by removing any connection between lounge access prior to that flight and priority boarding. Typically airlines allow priority boarding based on class of travel on the flight being boarded plus priority boarding for frequent flyer program status holders. The beauty of this is that each passenger has this information printed on their boarding pass. So no additional information is needed by the gate agent to determine who gets what priority, and they can act independent of anything else and manage the gate according to rules that apply at the gate based on a single document.

In Amtrak's case the situation is complicated because in addition to the class of travel on the train being boarded and the AGR status, there is also this business of what class the passenger may have traveled in on other trains for the rest of the day, or what class they may be traveling later in the day. However, that information is available and could be imprinted on the e-ticket for each segment, and then we can forget about what the lounge does and just have the gate agents allow for two lines. Heck United now has 5 lines at each gate managed by the gate agents according to priority imprinted on the boarding pass as a single boarding priority number one through five. No one has any doubt about what line they belong in if they bother to read their boarding pass.

Whe I was working in Bell Labs we were taught that if one can totally eliminate the need for a piece of equipment or a handshake between two, then there is one less thing that can break. That is always desirable - i.e. to minimize the places where and ways in which the system can break.


----------



## tim49424

wwchi said:


> tim49424 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tim49424 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only each boarding procedure could go as smoothly as it did when I was in Chicago last month.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the reason I haven't contacted and complained - the two times I've boarded from the lounge, I did not have problems. As with so many frustrations people have with Amtrak, this seems like another case of inconsistency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, that's what I don't get.....when something works, why not repeat the process? The kindergarten walk in the old lounge worked. The procedure they used the day I rode worked. Obviously, communication was key in those situations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right - it could be as simple as the Lounge radio'ing ahead to the gate that they are on their way with the business/sleeper passengers and then the gate person can meet them at the rope.
Click to expand...

Simpler yet.....no rope involved like when I rode last month. But yes, if they feel they have to route people through the south boarding lounge (WHY?), that works. They don't, though.....just give the passengers which track number to go to, direct them down the side hall and to their train. I can't imagine any simpler way of doing it. And, oh by the way, do it at the priority boarding time so a mess with the coach passengers is avoided.

I'm anxious to see how they do boarding when I'm in Chicago for my first long distance trip boarding from the new lounge in October.


----------



## wwchi

jis said:


> I think the way in which the airlines make it simpler at the gate is by removing any connection between lounge access prior to that flight and priority boarding. Typically airlines allow priority boarding based on class of travel on the flight being boarded plus priority boarding for frequent flyer program status holders. The beauty of this is that each passenger has this information printed on their boarding pass. So no additional information is needed by the gate agent to determine who gets what priority, and they can act independent of anything else and manage the gate according to rules that apply at the gate based on a single document.
> 
> In Amtrak's case the situation is complicated because in addition to the class of travel on the train being boarded and the AGR status, there is also this business of what class the passenger may have traveled in on other trains for the rest of the day, or what class they may be traveling later in the day. However, that information is available and could be imprinted on the e-ticket for each segment, and then we can forget about what the lounge does and just have the gate agents allow for two lines. Heck United now has 5 lines at each gate managed by the gate agents according to priority imprinted on the boarding pass as a single boarding priority number one through five. No one has any doubt about what line they belong in if they bother to read their boarding pass.
> 
> Whe I was working in Bell Labs we were taught that if one can totally eliminate the need for a piece of equipment or a handshake between two, then there is one less thing that can break. That is always desirable - i.e. to minimize the places where and ways in which the system can bI


I think 2 lines would work great - at least then if you have to show up to the boarding gate you don't get stuck behind coach. When it's time to call priority passengers you can avoid the whole piling up at the gate. Coach can wait until all Business/Sleepers have boarded and then they can board (watch Southwest - it's great!) Also would be good if you could just pick a seat when you make your reservation, like you can on the airline websites. Since Business Class serves all train destinations it's not like you have to wait for the conductor to tell you which car to go to. Amtrak is way behind the times! LOL!


----------



## districtRich

Washington Union Station has new lines set up at the gates. They removed all the seating and put in stanchions to make a snake-like queue at each gate, but there is a separate lane at each gate also that has a sign that says priority boarding for sleeper, select plus, military, etc.


----------



## jis

districtRich said:


> Washington Union Station has new lines set up at the gates. They removed all the seating and put in stanchions to make a snake-like queue at each gate, but there is a separate lane at each gate also that has a sign that says priority boarding for sleeper, select plus, military, etc.


Ys indeed! Washington handles it quite well these days. That is why I believe the Chicago problem is well ... a Chicago problem, like many other Chicago problems in Amtrak operations there.


----------



## MisterUptempo

I don't wish to move the topic too far off course, but looking into what one hopes is the not too distant future, Chicago Union Station will be converting its unused mail platform into two passenger platforms, each servicing two tracks. Arup was recently hired to conduct the design phase of the project. When complete, the new platforms won't have a single point of access, as is the case with all the current platforms. Each new platform will have four points of access from below. If they can't currently get boarding from one point right, how will they ever manage four?


----------



## PaulM

tricia said:


> Has anyone reading this thread used the new shower facilities? If so, please post a report about how that works. (For example: Is it being used by enough folks that you need to wait in line?)


I spent some time recently in the ML; and even though I didn't need a shower and was only taking a corridor train, I had to try it. I'm happy to report that it was hot and wet. And no, there wasn't a line.

You give the desk clerk your ID and they give you an electronic key, towel, and wash cloth. You deposit the used towel and wash cloth in a bucket and return the key to the desk to get your ID back. All very simple.


----------



## tricia

PaulM said:


> tricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone reading this thread used the new shower facilities? If so, please post a report about how that works. (For example: Is it being used by enough folks that you need to wait in line?)
> 
> 
> 
> I spent some time recently in the ML; and even though I didn't need a shower and was only taking a corridor train, I had to try it. I'm happy to report that it was hot and wet. And no, there wasn't a line.
> 
> You give the desk clerk your ID and they give you an electronic key, towel, and wash cloth. You deposit the used towel and wash cloth in a bucket and return the key to the desk to get your ID back. All very simple.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info! I'm doing a cross-country trip next month, and after three nights on trains a stationary shower will be a very good thing.


----------



## PaulM

Bob Dylan said:


> crescent-zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we go back to the old lounge please???
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to use the old boarding system where one was walked by a Lounge Employee to the Gate ("Kindergarten Walk")or have a Red Cap pre-board you if needed?
Click to expand...

Why? A consistent policy and little coordination between the lounge by the employee at the rope would take solve the problem.

Coming back after riding trains in 5 European countries, I'm reminded that kindergarten walks aren't necessary.


----------



## DennisInGeorgia

The mention of consistency reminds me of some info I'll need this Saturday. What's this week's policy re allowing for bring food into the ML?

One of our treats passing thru CHI is getting pizza from Beggar's across the street and bring it into the lounge for a fabulous lunch.

For a while, eating food in the ML wasn't permitted, then it was, and now we're not sure. Hopefully someone with recent experience can bring us current.


----------



## hermit

I was there a couple week ago and they said NO outside food allowed in the ML


----------



## pennyk

DennisInGeorgia said:


> The mention of consistency reminds me of some info I'll need this Saturday. What's this week's policy re allowing for bring food into the ML?
> 
> One of our treats passing thru CHI is getting pizza from Beggar's across the street and bring it into the lounge for a fabulous lunch.
> 
> For a while, eating food in the ML wasn't permitted, then it was, and now we're not sure. Hopefully someone with recent experience can bring us current.


I have been the in the new Metropolitan Lounge a couple of times and outside food was not permitted.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

I'm 100% against that policy. This is a first class lounge where people have extended layovers. It's perfectly reasonable to want to grab food in the station and bring it back to the lounge. I also used to see many families stay in the lounge while one family member went to get food. This would be a major inconvenience for them.


----------



## wwchi

crescent-zephyr said:


> I'm 100% against that policy. This is a first class lounge where people have extended layovers. It's perfectly reasonable to want to grab food in the station and bring it back to the lounge. I also used to see many families stay in the lounge while one family member went to get food. This would be a major inconvenience for them.


Gotta agree - it's one thing if they have the same food for purchase in the lounge (like the policy of not bringing food into the cafe car on the train, that's fair)...if you have a layover and have paid for business/sleeper you should be able to bring food in!


----------



## PVD

I have not been to the new lounge, but never had a problem with outside food in the old one. People used to eat at the tables in the back all the time.


----------



## Ryan

That matches the policy in the rest of the system.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Ryan said:


> That matches the policy in the rest of the system.


I still disagree with it. I used to avoid the lounge in DC because of the no food rule... I like to grab a snack before boarding the Capitol. But boarding at DC in the coach pen was a total cluster last time so I just slurp down my jamba juice before relaxing in the lounge now.


----------



## Carolina Special

Is the outside food restriction because of the extra cleaning by Amtrak employees required? Or due to food vendor restrictions, such as Pepsi not wanting any Coke products in their exclusive supplied lounge?


----------



## Steve4031

I suspect it's a cleaning issue. Not everybody is going to clean up after themselves. That beggars has a perfectly decent dining area and I prefer to eat there. As far as the places in union station, seating outside the lounge is an issue. I used to get a brats at the hot dog place and eat it in the old lounge because there were no tables to sit at upstairs.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

crescent-zephyr said:


> I'm 100% against that policy. This is a first class lounge where people have extended layovers. It's perfectly reasonable to want to grab food in the station and bring it back to the lounge. I also used to see many families stay in the lounge while one family member went to get food. This would be a major inconvenience for them.


Why can't said family eat at the restaurant from which they're ordering? If a family has an extended layover then it seems reasonable they should be able to plan out a method for eating that doesn't require the use of the lounge during that time. If that means choosing a restaurant with available seating then so be it. Also, some people have no concept of what kinds of food are appropriate for consumption in a lounge and may bring very smelly foods with them and stink up the joint or leave a mess behind. In a restaurant a family can leave a mess and it will be cleaned up after them. In an Amtrak lounge whatever mess they leave might remain uncleaned until after closing.


----------



## Palmetto

Ryan said:


> That matches the policy in the rest of the system.


No, it doesn't. I entered the lounge at NY Penn, put my stuff down and told the "greeter" that I was going to go get something to eat. There was no problem brining it [a Subway sandwich] back.


----------



## jis

That was Amtrak inconsistency in enforcement. The rule for Acela Lounges is no outside food. If you or someone figures out some way or is lucky enough to have managed to get something in that does not change the rule. Many people thrive on figuring out ways of working around rules. Even I do at times.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I have been able to take outside food into the Old Chicago Metro Lounge and in Portland many times but all the other Lounges were explicit about No Outside food brought into the Lounge!

(that doesn't included the unstaffed "Lounges" in St. Louis and New Orleans).

Guess the days of the AU gang bringing Girodanos Pizza into the Lounge in Chicago are History!


----------



## Palmetto

Amen to the inconsistency comment. Inconsistency at Amtrak seems to be consistently consistent.


----------



## jis

Palmetto said:


> Amen to the inconsistency comment. Inconsistency at Amtrak seems to be consistently consistent.


Yeah, in general I have found that if you take in a Subway sandwich inconspicuously and eat it, usually nothing bad happens. OTOH, in Washington Club Acela, once I was dinged for bringing one in, which I had no intention of eating in the lounge at 4pm. It was for consumption later on the train. They just told me to pack it away in my baggage and be on my way when the train is called. So no big deal.

This sort of thing becomes even more important with the Star having no Diner and such, and they understand that. In my experience they apply the rule strictly for consumption in the lounge, and not for carrying consumable food in you baggage for later consumption. In general I abide by those rules with that understanding, and have had no problem.


----------



## oregon pioneer

I have always brought "snack food" (which I define as dried fruit, nuts, and granola bars) on every trip with me. I have pulled it out of my bag and eaten it in every lounge I've been in: PDX, CHI, BOS, WAS, NYP, LAX, and NOL I cannot eat it in a restaurant, because it's "outside food" there too. If anyone ever told me I couldn't eat it in the lounge, I'd give them the "Little-Old-Lady" eagle-eye. No one ever has. There must be a difference between cold, dry snack foods and potentially messy restaurant takeout.


----------



## jis

oregon pioneer said:


> I have always brought "snack food" (which I define as dried fruit, nuts, and granola bars) on every trip with me. I have pulled it out of my bag and eaten it in every lounge I've been in: PDX, CHI, BOS, WAS, NYP, LAX, and NOL I cannot eat it in a restaurant, because it's "outside food" there too. If anyone ever told me I couldn't eat it in the lounge, I'd give them the "Little-Old-Lady" eagle-eye. No one ever has. There must be a difference between cold, dry snack foods and potentially messy restaurant takeout.


I think that is correct. I doubt they would stop anyone from consuming a Kit Kat or a small bag of pretzels or trail mix or some such.


----------



## Dave Van

Bob Dylan said:


> Guess the days of the AU gang bringing Girodanos Pizza into the Lounge in Chicago are History!


That's what we used to do!!!

Between no food and stampede loading style I am not seeing an improvement here.......


----------



## crescent-zephyr

jis said:


> OTOH, in Washington Club Acela, once I was dinged for bringing one in, which I had no intention of eating in the lounge at 4pm. It was for consumption later on the train. They just told me to pack it away in my baggage and be on my way when the train is called. So no big deal.


In my personal experience, the Washington Lounge is the worst as far as customer service issues like this.



Devil's Advocate said:


> crescent-zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 100% against that policy. This is a first class lounge where people have extended layovers. It's perfectly reasonable to want to grab food in the station and bring it back to the lounge. I also used to see many families stay in the lounge while one family member went to get food. This would be a major inconvenience for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't said family eat at the restaurant from which they're ordering? If a family has an extended layover then it seems reasonable they should be able to plan out a method for eating that doesn't require the use of the lounge during that time. If that means choosing a restaurant with available seating then so be it. Also, some people have no concept of what kinds of food are appropriate for consumption in a lounge and may bring very smelly foods with them and stink up the joint or leave a mess behind. In a restaurant a family can leave a mess and it will be cleaned up after them. In an Amtrak lounge whatever mess they leave might remain uncleaned until after closing.
Click to expand...

Well I never said it was impossible for them to eat in a restaurant did I? Many families naturally choose to do this. But if you have several small children, or elderly members of your family, it may be a complex endeavor to pack everything up (strollers, diaper bags, wheelchairs, whatever) and go some place to eat. As has been noted.. Chicago's Food Court area can be pretty busy and finding tables difficult at certain times of day.

In my personal experience.. my mother and grandmother and I, many years ago, used to travel through Chicago and we would bring pizza back to the lounge so all 3 of us could eat together. My grandmother was in a wheelchair, and it would have been several extra steps just to get up to the food court. By far the most convenient and relaxing way for us to eat lunch was to just eat in the lounge. And my grandmother... who wasn't fond of traveling, always said she looked forward to getting pizza in chicago.

For me, personally? What is the lounge supposed to be? Obviously they expect people to want to eat and drink in the lounge.. since they serve food and drink. It seems perfectly natural that someone wants to grab something to eat and take it back to the lounge.


----------



## jis

In general airline lounges also do not permit food brought in from outside to be consumed in the lounge. So this rule is not unique to Amtrak. It is pretty much a travel industry standard for all practical purposes, whether one likes it or not, or wants to spend hours arguing about or not.

At airports I usually drop my bag in the lounge and then head out to a restaurant for food, unless of course the lounge has good enough food to preclude that need. That is unusual in US domestic lounges but quite common in international lounges. Specially notable for good food in my mind are the lounges in London Heathrow, Frankfurt, Singapore, and even Delhi. Of course in the US some domestic airport don;t have much in the way of reasonable food available even outside the lounges, but fortunately most of the the large airports that I normally use do..


----------



## crescent-zephyr

if you go on over to flyer talk you can find lots of people unhappy about Deltas first class lounge "no outside food" policy as well.


----------



## jis

Yeah, people have the freedom to be unhappy. What I was saying is what the general policy is all around. I am also unhappy that the banks do not want to give me a million dollar for nothing. And I am sure I can find many others who would sign on to that general cause for unhappiness. So what?


----------



## crescent-zephyr

But do banks allow you to bring in food for your pajama wearing chihuahua service dog while collecting said million dollars... That's what I want to know!!!!!!!!


----------



## jis

crescent-zephyr said:


> But do banks allow you to bring in food for your pajama wearing chihuahua service dog while collecting said million dollars... That's what I want to know!!!!!!!!


Of course! Until proven otherwise that is. We are the optimistic sort. 

They might even allow my pajama wearing St. Bernard for that matter even my kilt wearing Shetland Pony for that matter, if there was a situation where I was actually eligible to collect a million dollars from them. LOL!


----------



## v v

You Americans have a pretty relaxed dress sense, our pets would have to wear top hats and a tie at least!


----------



## crescent-zephyr

I should hope your pet would not wear a top hat in a diner! That is strictly forbidden in some circles!


----------



## jis

crescent-zephyr said:


> I should hope your pet would not wear a top hat in a diner! That is strictly forbidden in some circles!


Aren't you supposed to walk in wearing one and then take it off before sitting down? Or have I got that protocol wrong?


----------



## MikefromCrete

Certainly you take your top hat off while dining. So should your dog and your pajama -wearing spouse.


----------



## jis

We have already had a few pages long discussion on AU about the etiquette of headgear in Dining Cars.


----------



## ScouseAndy

also make sure your pinky is out when drinking your cup of tea please, standards much be up held even if you are wearing wide your dressing gown open and commando underneath


----------



## MisterUptempo

MikefromCrete said:


> Certainly you take your top hat off while dining. So should your dog and your pajama -wearing spouse.


Close, but not quite correct.

When traveling east of the Mississippi, it is considered proper etiquette to dress your Chihuahua in your spouse's pajamas and then place the dog, p.j.'s and all, on top of your head, in place of the top hat.

When traveling west of the Mississippi, you should place your spouse, wearing the top hat and Chihuahua, on top of your head, so as to allow your spouse's pajamas to quietly enjoy a nice meal by your side.

I don't necessarily agree with the protocol, but I don't make the rules.


----------



## jis

^** ROTFLMAO **^ Well played! Well played indeed!

It is possible that your spouse may refuse to partake in the Western ritual given the apparent lack of covering on her, unless your Chihuahua has been taking lots of steroids for a while though 

I do pity the Moderators. I wonder when they will decide enough is enough though too. :wacko:


----------



## AmtrakBlue

jis said:


> ^** ROTFLMAO **^ Well played! Well played indeed!
> 
> It is possible that your spouse may refuse to partake in the Western ritual given the apparent lack of covering on her, unless your Chihuahua has been taking lots of steroids for a while though
> 
> I do pity the Moderators. I wonder when they will decide enough is enough though too. :wacko:


I was wondering the same thing, and here it is two hours later. :blink: And then there's a certain somebody who has not spoken up yet to complain about the nonsense. h34r:


----------



## v v

Nonsense? I thought this was the de facto etiquette for dining and banking in the US. How will we ever cope with these ever changing rituals?


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Back to topic... My biggest annoyance with the no-food rule is simple. I'm purchasing a PREMIUM ticket. I expect to be treated BETTER than coach passengers, not worse. Coach Passengers are free to bring food into their waiting areas (this applies to airports and train stations). I expect the company to cater, within reason, to first class (or "premium" whatever lingo you want to use). It seems perfectly reasonable to me, to want to bring a light meal, or a snack into a lounge while waiting. The very fact they serve food makes me think they understand the concept. So what is the real problem? Someone leaves a mess? Have an employee pick it up! I'm not for anyone being messy.. but it happens. Some people pick up for themselves, some leave a mess... don't worry about it. Cater to your customers.. don't hand them a tacky list of do's and don't's.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

When I book a sleeper it's so I can have a bed to lay down on at night. And for a little more freedom of movement (so I don't have to bother my seat mate when I want to get up and walk around since I usually get a window seat). I don't book a sleeper to be catered to either on the train or in the lounge.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

AmtrakBlue said:


> When I book a sleeper it's so I can have a bed to lay down on at night. And for a little more freedom of movement (so I don't have to bother my seat mate when I want to get up and walk around since I usually get a window seat). I don't book a sleeper to be catered to either on the train or in the lounge.


If I pay $800 for a Roomette on the Zephyr... I expect a certain level of being catered to. I'm not expecting anyone to shine my shoes or bow as I enter. But I expect to be permitted to do reasonable things such as take my cell phone to the dining car (which I've been told is strictly forbidden by an LSA once). And yes... I would expect, as was allowed for many years now, to be able to take my lunch into the large 1st class lounge which is filled with tables perfect for eating food at. I also expect to have a simple and easy boarding procedure! I know I am SUCH a demanding customer.


----------



## Ryan

That expectation is not in line with the rest of the system.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Ryan said:


> That expectation is not in line with the rest of the system.


Well at one time it was. I remember bringing cream puffs back to the lounge in DC all the time. This was like 10 years ago? No big loss since the cream puff place is out of business now.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

I have not paid $800 for a CZ roomette ever and I ride frequently. Typically, I pay around $400 using Amsnag and most has been $600+ in peak July/August season. I'm thankful for just having the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago, most cities I board at don't have such nice facilities so I don't complain about rules or "honor" luggage storage.


----------



## Sauve850

I agree with having no cell phones in a dining car. The policy of no food in the lounge is a fair one and no complaints from me about the rules.


----------



## SarahZ

Sauve850 said:


> * I agree with having no cell phones in a dining car.* The policy of no food in the lounge is a fair one and no complaints from me about the rules.


I don't.

If parents are traveling without their kids, I'm sure they want to be available by phone at all times. Ditto goes for those of us with sick parents.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Tennessee Traveler said:


> I have not paid $800 for a CZ roomette ever and I ride frequently. Typically, I pay around $400 using Amsnag and most has been $600+ in peak July/August season. I'm thankful for just having the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago, most cities I board at don't have such nice facilities so I don't complain about rules or "honor" luggage storage.


I didn't either. But that was the fare when I needed to travel a few weeks ago... I chose Southwest instead.


----------



## Sauve850

I still disagree with cell phones but understand your view. Most everything in life can wait. You are having breakfast for 30 minutes turn it to vibrate. If you must take the call leave the car and go back to your room or seat.


----------



## SarahZ

Sauve850 said:


> I still disagree with cell phones but understand your view. Most everything in life can wait. You are having breakfast for 30 minutes *turn it to vibrate. If you must take the call leave the car and go back to your room or seat.*


I definitely agree with this part. While I am in favor of allowing cell phones in the dining car, I am not in favor of rude behavior.


----------



## Ryan

Either way, I'm no fan of LSA's making up rules such as that one.


----------



## Everydaymatters

Common courtesy would call for one to take the call back in their room, but there are going to be those individuals who don't know what common courtesy is.

About food in the lounge, I can't recall ever seeing a mess left behind by anyone. There is a person in the lounge cleaning up, but I have always only seen him/her sweeping up the floor and dusting. Unless there is ample seating in the food court, which there rarely is, I see no harm in allowing food in the lounge. When there is ample seating in the food court, the chairs and tables are so dirty that one cannot sit there.


----------



## PVD

Some thoughts on this. The old lounge had tables in the back where people would often bring food. Unfortunately, I have seen many inconsiderate people make and leave a mess for others, and in a crowded space, that inconvenienced people who had no place to sit or do work because the tables were unavailable. With the enlarged space, would it be impractical to have a table area (perhaps with an easier to clean flooring) area where food was allowed, with the rest of the space off limits?


----------



## AG1

I have seen mouse traps in two of the Acela lounges where outside food is actively prohibited. That shows to me that food scraps (garbage) is a serious problem. You can clean up well after eating in the lounge, but your garbage remains to be disposed of.


----------



## Palmetto

Are you saying that people do not dispose of their garbage by putting it into a trashcan? Maybe they're used to airline lounges, where there is an attendant that circulates and picks up after people??


----------



## neroden

Well, in practice I observed that the "no outside food" rule was not enforced upstairs if people were discreet.

I think it's actually due to the fact that Amtrak is serving food in the lounge at the moment -- FDA rules mean you're generally not allowed to have outside food in the same area where people are serving food. I don't think Amtrak cares, I think they just want to avoid trouble with the FDA. Upstairs is technically not the same room, so Amtrak probably wouldn't get in trouble for outside food there.


----------



## AG1

Palmetto said:


> Are you saying that people do not dispose of their garbage by putting it into a trashcan? Maybe they're used to airline lounges, where there is an attendant that circulates and picks up after people??


No, the act of eating the provided snacks provides a source of food for the rodents. The outside food adds to the problem even if the patron uses the trashcans. The crumbs brushed off many laps disappears into the stuffed chairs and rugs.


----------



## enoreeman

Any updates as far as the boarding procedures? Have they actually figured it out?


----------



## Lonestar648

Amtrak management needs to, but never will, diagram the flow process for all types of boarding in the station. What are the trigger points in the boarding process, who has responsibility for what aspect of the boarding, the actual time required to board each group based also on number of cars, what types of communications are being used and by whom, etc. If management spent a few hours with a large white board and a package of colored post-it notes, the process could easily be defined as it is today, RED circles where there is an obvious breakdown in the process, then it is easy to see how to change the process. BUT then a process has to be written down for everyone involved and a senior manager to sign off then have it implemented. Management would monitor the process for 10 days or so, then tweak the process for better efficiency. First Amtrak management has to be interested in quality, customer satisfaction, efficiency, bottom line cost reduction, etc. rather than don't rock the boat, it worked 20 years ago, so continue to use the same process.


----------



## Everydaymatters

At Chicagounionstation.com, in the concourse map, it shows First Class Gate Under Construction. Not sure how old this map is, but if it's relatively new, maybe there is hope.


----------



## Eric S

Everydaymatters said:


> At Chicagounionstation.com, in the concourse map, it shows First Class Gate Under Construction. Not sure how old this map is, but if it's relatively new, maybe there is hope.


Interesting. That's the old Metropolitan Lounge. Not sure how to interpret that though.


----------



## wwchi

Eric S said:


> Everydaymatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> At Chicagounionstation.com, in the concourse map, it shows First Class Gate Under Construction. Not sure how old this map is, but if it's relatively new, maybe there is hope.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. That's the old Metropolitan Lounge. Not sure how to interpret that though.
Click to expand...

that's what I thought too. Last I thought I heard was the the old Metropolitan Lounge was going to become part of the main gate lounge area and that whole area was going to get redone. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Eric S

That was my understanding as well. Could still be the case and the "1st Class Gate" is essentially meaningless or left over from the Metro Lounge.


----------



## Lonestar648

Having a First Class Gate so far from the ML and away from the majority of boarding except the EB, doesn't seem to make sense, but what logic does Amtrak use in its decisions. Do any of the decision making managers interface with the passengers or even ride like one of the passengers to get the real feel.


----------



## KauaiJohn

Could someone change the opening comment in this thread so it doesn't read "nasty woman", thanks.


----------



## Everydaymatters

KauaiJohn said:


> Could someone change the opening comment in this thread so it doesn't read "nasty woman", thanks.


Kauai, a few years ago the lounge was run by a couple of people for whom the adjective "nasty" is much gentler than what most of us were thinking. Please don't allow "nasty" to offend you as it is truly being stated with kindness.


----------



## me_little_me

We arrived on a three-hour-late Southwest Chief at 6PM for transfer to a 6:40PM Capitol Limited. The redcap took us and another woman to the Lounge where he dropped her off to a long line waiting to get in then turned around and boarded us to the CL before anyone in the lounge had left. We were first on board but last to get dining reservations and never had a chance to step into the lounge. Some of those people on line were on both our trains so I imagine they got to the dragon ladies and were told to go to their train.


----------



## KauaiJohn

I admit it has been a number of years since I've visited Chicago, I prefer St Louis - sure miss TWA! Perhaps I've not encountered Ms Nasty yet.


----------



## Sauve850

I recently took the CL. Entering the lounge I was asked if this was first time in new lounge. I said yes and was given full information from?? Susie I think. Place was well laid out and not overcrowded. We were called to board. Walked down a hall took a right then a left to whatever gate. Showed my ticket to an Amtrak employee and off to my sleeper. No crowds no lines. We were first to board. Smooth process. Had my dinner res taken when I entered the lounge at 4pm I believe.


----------



## enoreeman

Got here today on the CL, friendly greeting, used the shower, waiting until the CZ boards to see how that procedure goes. Will most likely try to get Red Cap service, did that in WUS and was on board quickly.


----------



## Steve4031

They are pretty good now. One recognizes me and always smiles.


----------



## Sauve850

When I was going on the CL I had a sore foot and thought maybe Ill try a Red Cap. I waited up by the desk and there were folks way more in need than me. When it was boarding time I just walked down. Although most of the sleeper passengers beat the Red Caps which matters not at all they seemed very organized and helpful for the folks they were transporting.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Sauve850 said:


> I recently took the CL. Entering the lounge I was asked if this was first time in new lounge. I said yes and was given full information from?? Susie I think. Place was well laid out and not overcrowded. We were called to board. Walked down a hall took a right then a left to whatever gate. Showed my ticket to an Amtrak employee and off to my sleeper. No crowds no lines. We were first to board. Smooth process. Had my dinner res taken when I entered the lounge at 4pm I believe.


Sauve850, when you walked down the hall(hall leading to "to all trains") and took a right then a left, was that the inside concourse where you encounter a roped off area for Amtrak trains or did you pass that concourse and turn left onto the exterior walkway where each of the tracks walkways end and you can see the trains parked waiting for passengers? If not, I think you were still led to a "holding area" for senior adults and others qualifying for priority boarding. If so, that is the area others have said they encountered resistance from some of the Amtrak customer service reps that control the holding area and releasing of passengers to the train for boarding. I will be passing through on business and sleeper cars couple times in October and again in December and April so would like a like more specific information on boarding from the lounge.


----------



## Sauve850

The hall (by the front desks) I walked down was inside the Met Lounge and passed by their bathrooms on way to an exit door with an employee pointing "go that way" (right). A short walk later you are at the gates and had to turn left to get to my gate which I think was 24. I want to say the gate numbers started at 10?. Yes you could see tracks and trains. Midway down was the Amtrak employee and I basically waved my ticket while walking and was waved past. No crowd at all so prob not a holding area. Walked to my gate and down to my car. Easy boarding. The FB post didn't load for me sorry.

Ray


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Thanks, that helps a lot. I sounds like you did bypass the concourse and ramps that is crowded with Metra Passengers via the inside hallway from the lounge and were just outside of the concourse that is roped off to hold priority boarding passengers such as senior citizens, business class, and sleeper who chose to go through the regular waiting lounge for priority passengers now that general boarding is from the great hall. I'm looking forward to using the Metropolitan Lounge for a couple days(one business class and one sleeper) in early October and give this boarding procedure a try. Seems that too many are using the red caps now and have created a log jam especially for the sleepers so my original plan to use the red caps does not sound so good any more. I usually travel light and can check my larger bag if necessary instead of storing it on the lower level baggage racks. We will see.


----------



## penguinflies

If it is a first class gate, a lot of the flows people are griping about will cease. You can hang out in the met lounge till whatever time you wish or if you bypass the lounge it gets you to a known boarding area instead getting stink-eye coach stares as one cuts in line for business class boarding.

I noticed on the website that the legacy lounge now has a free happy hour?!? How do I get Amtrak to give me lounge passes to that instead of the metropolitan lounge!


----------



## Sauve850

Red Caps seemed very busy for my CL boarding. Lounge was a pleasant change from old one.


----------



## neroden

Lot of elderly & disabled passengers in the sleepers.


----------



## Dave Van

Metro a few weeks ago when I was headed West on SWC


----------



## Eric S

What's the area that's under construction?

I've been in the lounge a few times but I'm not familiar enough yet to figure out what they're doing there.


----------



## tricia

Report from last Saturday, coming into CUS on the Zephyr, leaving on the Cardinal:

The showers in the new lounge are excellent, and "accessible" as well: Spacious enough and with no bumps in the floor, so wheelchairs can be used there. A generous pull-down bench under the shower head, which can easily be moved up or down and detached while in use. A second, long bench well beyond reach of the shower spray, with plenty of room to set down your clothes and whatnot. Only odd things: No wastebasket and no mirror. (Since access is through the restrooms, you can use mirrors over sinks there after you're dressed.)

Boarding procedures weren't completely chaotic, but there's definitely room for improvement. Redcaps loaded their vehicles just outside the Metro Lounge entrance. Those of us boarding ourselves, on foot, walked down a long corridor inside the lounge, past the restrooms, to a door that opens into the corridor that leads directly to platforms. When I did this last Saturday, there was a good bit of confusion among staff in the corridor--one fellow yelled at us to get out of the corridor into the holding pen for coach passengers, two other staff seemed confused about where we should stand, then asked us to stand against a wall so the several redcap vehicles could get past.

Given the reality of crowded space in the boarding areas of the station, it would be a huge help if trains that originiate in Chicago could be ready for boarding somewhat earlier--enough time to allow the redcap carts through first, then send the sleeper passengers through from the Metro Lounge, then everyone else. Is an extra 5-10 minutes of boarding time too much to hope for?

An even huger help would be better communication among staff assigned to facilitate boarding: Why does everyone have hand-held radios, when most don't seem to be getting much useful boarding-related info through them? Ditto the folks in the lounge: boarding-related communication to the lounge seems to be limited to a single, last-minute "OK, send everyone through now." If that--I don't really know whether the lounge staff are just guessing about this.

Note that what I'm describing here was on a Saturday. I'm sure that on weekdays, when the station's more crowded, it's more of a mess.


----------



## wwchi

tricia said:


> Report from last Saturday, coming into CUS on the Zephyr, leaving on the Cardinal:
> 
> The showers in the new lounge are excellent, and "accessible" as well: Spacious enough and with no bumps in the floor, so wheelchairs can be used there. A generous pull-down bench under the shower head, which can easily be moved up or down and detached while in use. A second, long bench well beyond reach of the shower spray, with plenty of room to set down your clothes and whatnot. Only odd things: No wastebasket and no mirror. (Since access is through the restrooms, you can use mirrors over sinks there after you're dressed.)
> 
> Boarding procedures weren't completely chaotic, but there's definitely room for improvement. Redcaps loaded their vehicles just outside the Metro Lounge entrance. Those of us boarding ourselves, on foot, walked down a long corridor inside the lounge, past the restrooms, to a door that opens into the corridor that leads directly to platforms. When I did this last Saturday, there was a good bit of confusion among staff in the corridor--one fellow yelled at us to get out of the corridor into the holding pen for coach passengers, two other staff seemed confused about where we should stand, then asked us to stand against a wall so the several redcap vehicles could get past.
> 
> Given the reality of crowded space in the boarding areas of the station, it would be a huge help if trains that originiate in Chicago could be ready for boarding somewhat earlier--enough time to allow the redcap carts through first, then send the sleeper passengers through from the Metro Lounge, then everyone else. Is an extra 5-10 minutes of boarding time too much to hope for?
> 
> An even huger help would be better communication among staff assigned to facilitate boarding: Why does everyone have hand-held radios, when most don't seem to be getting much useful boarding-related info through them? Ditto the folks in the lounge: boarding-related communication to the lounge seems to be limited to a single, last-minute "OK, send everyone through now." If that--I don't really know whether the lounge staff are just guessing about this.
> 
> Note that what I'm describing here was on a Saturday. I'm sure that on weekdays, when the station's more crowded, it's more of a mess.


it is the same during the week. I usually travel on Thursdays and you are correct that another 5-10 min would help, and it would help if those gate agents communicated better among themselves and with the passengers. They DO yell at you if you are not doing what they want, but it changes all the time, so even regular riders don't know what to expect. It would be simple if they just radio'd that sleeper/bus class were on the way and then the people in the halls EXPECTED them and then pointed to the platform they should go to - not yell at them for being in the way! LOL!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sounds like the Communication between staff in Chicago is still non-existent, and that the Suits are still MIA when it comes to knowing what's happening downstairs.

This is easy to fix, doesn't cost a dime, but since it's Amtrak and Chicago, guess business as usual will continue to be the norm.


----------



## Dave Van

Eric S said:


> What's the area that's under construction?
> 
> I've been in the lounge a few times but I'm not familiar enough yet to figure out what they're doing there.


We were told it was finish details and carpet for a more family area.......whatever that means.

Note on return trip last Saturday......

I found the staff friendly.......and they kept the snack table filled and stocked very well.


----------



## Eric S

Dave Van said:


> Eric S said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the area that's under construction?
> 
> I've been in the lounge a few times but I'm not familiar enough yet to figure out what they're doing there.
> 
> 
> 
> We were told it was finish details and carpet for a more family area.......whatever that means.
> 
> Note on return trip last Saturday......
> 
> I found the staff friendly.......and they kept the snake table filled and stocked very well.
Click to expand...

Oh, was that the family/kids area? I don't think the glass walls were present when I was in the lounge - perhaps that's what's being added.

And, hmm, a well-stocked "snake" table? That ought to prevent the lounge from ever being over-crowded. :giggle:


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Bob Dylan said:


> Sounds like the Communication between staff in Chicago is still non-existent, and that the Suits are still MIA when it comes to knowing what's happening downstairs. This is easy to fix, doesn't cost a dime, but since it's Amtrak and Chicago, guess business as usual will continue to be the norm.


Why bother talking to your coworkers when you can simply shout at your customers for not reading your mind? Seems like a sound business strategy to me.


----------



## Dave Van

Eric S said:


> Dave Van said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric S said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the area that's under construction?
> 
> I've been in the lounge a few times but I'm not familiar enough yet to figure out what they're doing there.
> 
> 
> 
> We were told it was finish details and carpet for a more family area.......whatever that means.
> 
> Note on return trip last Saturday......
> 
> I found the staff friendly.......and they kept the snake table filled and stocked very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, was that the family/kids area? I don't think the glass walls were present when I was in the lounge - perhaps that's what's being added.
> 
> And, hmm, a well-stocked "snake" table? That ought to prevent the lounge from ever being over-crowded. :giggle:
Click to expand...

I fat fingered snack and auto correct helped me......much funnier the other way!!!! thx


----------



## Montreal Ltd

LOL I was in a hall with plenty of well stocked snake tables...at a reptile show in Columbus OH.


----------



## SarahZ

I nominate this for the new lounge decor:


----------



## Montreal Ltd

Priceless!


----------



## enoreeman

Was there on the 11th waiting for the CZ after coming in on the CL, used the shower, was very nice, my 86 YO Mom was with me and we asked for redcap service and was on the first cart to the train. Had a very good experience.


----------



## SarahZ

I traveled in BC on Sunday evening. I walked through the Great Hall for a bit and noticed they've organized things quite a bit over the past couple of months. They have ropes and large signs indicating positions for each group to line up.

Everyone was lined up for the Lincoln Service, and the ropes kept them more or less single-file. A staff member held a large sign aloft; it was the Track # on a white placard, done in large, black font that was easy to see from the middle of the line. The sign was on the end of a long pole. The staff member then said, "Okay, follow me," and walked toward the concourse. He kept the sign raised all the way out the door and down toward the concourse.

They had a bundle of the track numbers in the Information booth. You could see that they were pretty easy to slip in and out of the frames on the end of the pole the staff member holds. I didn't stick around to watch them change the signs and board more trains, though, as I knew the lounge would be boarding my train soon.

Once I got to the Lounge, I verified they hadn't started boarding the Wolverine yet. The lounge attendant told me to go ahead and take a seat in the lounge and started telling me about the snacks when another attendant said, "Um... maybe you should check her ticket?" The first attendant gasped, "Oh my gosh!" which made me laugh. I had the Amtrak app open already, so I flashed my ticket, and she gave me a thumbs-up. I didn't get a Super Special Lounge Pass, probably because it was so close to boarding time.

When they called for boarding a few minutes later, they were actually boarding two trains, the Wolverine and... some other train. One of the attendants asked which train I was boarding and then told me, "Walk through those doors and turn right." A young man was right next to me, so we walked out the doors and didn't see anyone poised to walk us down to the tracks. At that point, we figured we weren't being walked to the track, so we made a beeline for the Velvet Rope Attendant.

Once we got to the Velvet Rope, I noticed the attendant was seated at a computer. I told her we'd come from the lounge and were in BC on the Wolverine. I figured she'd check our tickets or something, but she just smiled and said, "Track 24". We walked to the track, and another attendant (near Track 26) asked, "Wolverine? You know where you're going?" We just nodded and kept walking/sprinting, knowing the herd was about to descend.

So, it seems Chicago has gotten their stuff together with the Coach boarding process in the Great Hall, but the lounge still needs work. For people like me and the guy with me (who had obviously done this a million times), it was no big deal to be told, "Okay, go out that door and turn right."

If someone has never been to Union Station, though, "turn right" isn't going to help them. Most people can figure out where the tracks are if they open their eyes, and they'd eventually find the Velvet Rope, but I can't imagine a new (or easily confused) person doing that in the middle of the rush periods.

Perhaps the attendants walk people down there if asked? If so, then I'm okay with this hybrid: those who know the station are free to head to the train, and those who need help can hang back and follow the leader.

As a result of them trusting me to find the train on my own, I didn't have to stand in line to wait for a conductor to tell me which car to walk to, and I snagged a good seat long before the massive herd was released from the Great Hall. With the Kindergarten Walk, we often arrived right in the middle of the herd, which defeated the entire purpose of paying for the priority boarding perk. I really hope this is the new way of doing things.

9/10 stars. Would train again.


----------



## Sauve850

Glad it was a good experience. Mine was too a month ago but I knew where I was going.


----------



## v v

Travelled through Chicago on the 15 September, arriving on the LSL and leaving on the EB. Found the new lounge airy and spacious, the lower level pretty packed but the upper level almost empty. Quite liked the old lounge but the new worked very well if a little bland and impersonal.

Boarding instructions were quite clear as to the turn right etc etc and track number, but arriving near to the tracks it was a little chaotic with limited information. 2 queues and no apparent reason if they were the same or for different trains or types of ticket for the same train. .

After a while someone asked for our tickets and asked if we would join a small queue of about 10 people so making a third queue, About 15 minutes later we were told the train was too long for our car to get on the platform and had been parked somewhere else in the station, we had to wait in a side waiting area just the 12 of us until our car could be located and brought to the platform for us to board About 20 - 25 minutes later we were asked to join the train but were surprised to find some passengers already in this sleeping car headed to Portland, a real mix-up or lack of forward planning?

Some of our waiting room fellow passengers were elderly and a little anxious, but it turned out alright in the end although left about 40 minutes late.

Only our second visit to Chicago and expect the staff to be abrupt but not unfriendly which they were, in the main they did their job and appeared to try hard but there is an obvious lack of leadership at Chicago station with different staff pulling in opposite directions and no willpower to create systems that would benefit the customer and the staff.

But most of this is no big deal as it all works in the end.

ps: Talking of lounges it was our first time in Portland, OR. We really liked this lounge, full of character, looks good and comfortable too, The person at the desk knew exactly how everything works and gave information in advance, superb experience.


----------



## Bob Dylan

thanks for the update vv!

I agree that the Portland Lounge, along with Philadelphia, (and LAX close) is the best run Lounge, and allows for a pleasant experience while waiting for your train!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Visited the Metropolitan Lounge this morning Oct 4 to catch the 7:35 an Carl Sandburg. The hostess was very friendly and since I was only one there at the time we chatted and visited a good while and I learned some interesting things. Most important is that the Amtrak employees can only serve as host and hostess and receptions functions. Everything beyond the entrance area is under the control of a contracted consultant. That includes the snack bar stocking, the 12:30 light lunch bar each day and maintenance of furniture, TV's etc. Amtrak employees are not allowed even to turn the volume up or down on TV;s. I also learned that they are no longer leading the passengers in kindergarten walk except the Empire Builder if it load off the North Concourse. But the process to departing the lounge and going to the track or gate was simple enough this morning. There were no roped off areas in the concourse are right adjacent to the tracks so if train is ready to board you just pass through that concourse until you get to your track number and head to the train. Usually there will be someone even possibly the conductor meeting you as you enter the track trainside. For the Carl Sandburg the conductor had not shown up when I arrived so they had me and one other sit just insde the gate D area. Other priority boarding people were in room behind our holding area. As soon as they verified the conductor had shown up,they send me and the other passenger straight to the train before the boarding call was made. Tomorrow, I will find out how boarding the Zephyr will be. Hostess asked and encourage me to use the redcap since I plan to have large suitcase for storage rack on lower floor and two small bags for my roomette. Being diabetic I now carry all my medical supplies in a small lunch cooler type bag separate from my other small bag.


----------



## pianocat

In CUS right now waiting for #7. Quite a spread of food rolled out along with wine tasting, about 45 min ago. Nice place! Boarding seems to be those needing redcaps first, then general boarding. So far, so good. Beautiful job and all employees have been very upbeat and kind . Maybe the kinks are worked out!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Glad to hear the Lounge is getting it together, thanks for the update Donna!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

So it's recaps and then everyone? Do sleeper customers no longer have priority boarding? Maybe I'm just misunderstanding but that sounds like a bit of a downgrade.


----------



## Sauve850

My trip in early Sept on the CL was everyone then redcaps. They seemed a little overwhelmed so it perhaps was supposed to be other way around.


----------



## tim49424

I'll be on the Cardinal tomorrow so we'll see what the boarding process is from the ML.


----------



## pianocat

I will be arriving atCUS in the next hour and I do not have time to go through this 700+ thread topic. Can someone who is currently online please come to my rescue! My ride cannot come to get me for about three hours. Am I allowed to show my#8 ticket and wait in the Met lounge this afternoon?? Got two different answers at the Facebook Empire builder site Help!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

According to Amtrak's own website...



> Metropolitan Lounges are available in *Chicago - Union Station*, Los Angeles - Union Station and Portland, OR - Union Station to *sleeping car passengers, business class passengers with a same-day travel ticket (departure or arrival) *and Amtrak Guest Rewards Select Plus or Select Executive members. Relax and enjoy comfortable, quiet lounge seating, complimentary non-alcoholic beverages, snacks and internet access. Attendants are available to assist with reservations, ticketing and local information.


Even though CUS is currently going through an extended transition period it seems like it would be hard to argue with that.

Link: https://www.amtrak.com/station-lounges


----------



## zephyr17

If you are in a sleeper on 8, yes you can wait in the Metropolitan Lounge.


----------



## tim49424

I was there last Thursday and also yesterday. On Thursday, I came in on the Pere Marquette and departed on the Cardinal and to avoid the boarding horror stories I've heard on AU about the LD trains, I was brought to the train by a red cap. Yesterday's experience arriving on the LSL and leaving on the PM was very simple throughout. Both experiences were very similar to my first time in the new lounge back in July. The only noticeable difference was that after the wine and cheese tasting they put three separate nut dispensers on the snack table. In my opinion, it seems that the lounge staff are getting a routine in place and from my observation things are getting better wrt the workings of the lounge.


----------



## wwchi

Any word on if it will become Mandatory to board from the Metropolitan Lounge if you are in Bus Class? I got a couple emails today regarding upcoming trips and the new coach boarding procedures...if anyone has any experience starting on 10/15 please post it. I usually just go directly to the gate in the South Boarding area due to when I arrive at CUS. Below is the email I got:

_Dear Amtrak Customer,_

_We see you are scheduled to board the train or make a connection in Chicago. To provide our customers with a more convenient experience, we now have a new boarding process at Chicago Union Station. Coach Class customers (except Hiawatha Service customers) boarding or connecting to reserved trains in Chicago will need a boarding pass._

_When you get to the station, check in with a station employee who will verify your ticket and give you a boarding pass. You will then be directed to the appropriate boarding area to wait for your train. The earlier you check in, the earlier you’ll be in the boarding process. If you don't check in, you'll be among the last to board. General boarding for Coach Class customers will take place in the Great Hall. Since Hiawatha Service trains are unreserved, boarding passes are not needed. Hiawatha Service customers can go straight to the North Boarding Lounge to wait for their train._

_Coach Class customers who want priority boarding can purchase a $20 pass for the Legacy Club and enjoy free snacks, TV, games plus the benefit of early boarding access. Uniformed military personnel can enjoy the Legacy Club free of charge._

_Seniors age 62 and over, customers with disabilities, families with children 12 and under, and active duty military personnel can board from the South Boarding Lounge, ahead of general boarding._

_*If you are traveling in a Sleeping car, Business Class, or are a Select Plus or a Select Executive Amtrak Guest Rewards member, you will be boarded early from the Metropolitan Lounge. Just make sure to wait in the in the Metropolitan Lounge in order to take advantage of advance boarding.*_

_Passengers should arrive at Chicago Union Station no later than 45 minutes before departure (60 minutes if ticketing, baggage or passenger assistance services are required). Note that the boarding gates will close five minutes before train departure._

_We look forward to welcoming you to Chicago Union Station. Thank you for choosing Amtrak._



_Sincerely,_

_ Amtrak Customer Service_


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

If you want priority boarding, yes, you should go to the Metro Lounge and they will announce and direct you where to board. If you head to the South Lounge waiting area, you will board with the coach passengers who have priority over the general Great Hall boarding group. If you board from the Metro Lounge they direct you to the actual gate and you only wait in the old priority alphabetic lounges if you train conductor has not shown up as in my situation. In that case they as me and one other business class customer to sit in the gate area lounge and immediately called us to board after the conductor showed up. I'm sure if you are an old hand at it and know what track to go to, you can "game" the system.


----------



## wwchi

That is not my experience doing this weekly for the past 10 years. I have actually always been priority boarded right at the south gate when I tell them I'm Business class. And I'm not the only one in that waiting area in Business. Business Class has been boarded first from there, then legacy (who has been brought over to that holding pen) and then the Priority General boarding passengers. So I've never needed to go the the ML first. I arrive at the station close to boarding time so no reason to go check into the ML, particularly the old one which always had a line of people trying to get in. By the time I'd get in there they would already be boarding. So I go straight to the South Gate and just tell them I'm BC. My question was only if they were going to MAKE us go to the ML first, and I suppose I'll know next week....or even later today if they're starting this early (they said the 15th). We'll see.


----------



## RalphCT

wwchi said:


> That is not my experience doing this weekly for the past 10 years. I have actually always been priority boarded right at the south gate when I tell them I'm Business class. And I'm not the only one in that waiting area in Business. Business Class has been boarded first from there, then legacy (who has been brought over to that holding pen) and then the Priority General boarding passengers. So I've never needed to go the the ML first. I arrive at the station close to boarding time so no reason to go check into the ML, particularly the old one which always had a line of people trying to get in. By the time I'd get in there they would already be boarding. So I go straight to the South Gate and just tell them I'm BC. My question was only if they were going to MAKE us go to the ML first, and I suppose I'll know next week....or even later today if they're starting this early (they said the 15th). We'll see.


The change mentioned previously and quoted a couple of posts earlier doesn't take effect until 10/15/2016.


----------



## PaulM

wwchi said:


> My question was only if they were going to MAKE us (Business Class) go to the ML first


Quoting from the recently published boarding rules



> If you're traveling in a Sleeping car or Business Class, or are a Select Plus or a Select Executive Amtrak Guest Rewards member, you can wait for your train in the Metropolitan Lounge and will not need a boarding pass. You'll enjoy advance boarding. Just make sure to wait in the Metropolitan Lounge in order to take advantage of early boarding.


So I would say no they won't MAKE you; but don't expect early boarding. If you show up at the old boarding lounge and show your BC ticket they might let you go to the front of the line. But they could just as well yell at you.

I presume you are asking because, as you say, you arrive shortly before departure. If that is the case, I would approach the platform area using the same pathway as those coming from the ML. I think the corridor along side the baggage carrosel merges with the route from the lounge. But I would check it out first. Of course, if you get to the gatekeeper too early, you might be stopped.


----------



## SarahZ

PaulM said:


> *I think the corridor along side the baggage carrosel merges with the route from the lounge. * But I would check it out first. Of course, if you get to the gatekeeper too early, you might be stopped.


It does.

Since the lounge sends everyone down that corridor to the gatekeeper, who then verifies you're in BC, I'd just head toward the gatekeeper and tell them you're in BC. They don't check to see if you checked into the lounge or not; they just verify you're in BC and eligible for early boarding.

The lounge generally releases everyone about thirty minutes before departure, so you should be good if you tend to show up 15-20 minutes before departure. You might end up in the coach mob, depending on which train you ride, but I doubt you'd be stopped from boarding and sent to the back of the line.


----------



## George K

Traveling to New Orleans (Again! Yah!) from Chicago in December.

What can I expect (other than more room and more comfortable seating), especially in terms of the boarding process?

Mrs. George has some mobility issues - will this be an issue?


----------



## Bob Dylan

George K said:


> Traveling to New Orleans (Again! Yah!) from Chicago in December.
> 
> What can I expect (other than more room and more comfortable seating), especially in terms of the boarding process?
> 
> Mrs. George has some mobility issues - will this be an issue?


Even though you use Sleepers George and get Priority Boarding from the Metro Lounge, I'd still say use a RedCap! EZ PZ!! 
Hopefully a Chef will be back on the CONO by then!


----------



## PVD

People with mobility issues can really benefit in CUS from red cap boarding since they use golf carts. And if sleepers are in front, it can be an especially long haul.


----------



## Sauve850

As boarding gets closer move to the front of the lounge. Red caps will take you first. I don't use red cap but watched it unfold and there is enough seating by the front desk.


----------



## pianocat

The way it worked out last week for me with the Empire builder is this: they called for people needing assistance with redcaps first but almost a minute later asked the people who could walk to go to the correct track. So redcap truly does not get preference because there were several of us lined up and we had to wait for the crews to go out and come back for more pax. It was very organized and we were told to form short lines. Basically boarding is done all at once but people waiting for redcaps end up boarding a little bit later than walkers. It all works out. Have a great trip!


----------



## penguinflies

Ok first off. I love the new boarding procedure with coach and the lounges in Chicago (Legacy and Metropolitan).

The only thing I noticed out of the Metropolitan Lounge is the last two times I've used it for boarding, customers have to stick together to find their way. Everyone gets to the end of the double doors to the lounge, and the doors open, then your sights are set on the baggage claim wall and the passengers get the deer in the headlights look. While amusing, you can see the rise in anxiety for those people that they are lost. Last 2 times, I asked them if they are on my train, and if they answer yes, then I tell them to follow me and let's make a right and head toward the south tracks.

In terms of amenities lately, I've seen:

In the afternoon, pre-packaged snacks are available.

At lunch hours, there was fresh vegetables & cheese plates set out.

My father was overall impressed with his first experience in ML.

One of our lunch partners on #5 discussed and was impressed by the showers in ML. Amtrak did provide him with a towel and soap/shampoo as of Oct 2016.


----------



## Palmland

With the new Met lounge, why is there still the Legacy lounge for sleeper passengers? Is it just for commuter or Amtrak coach passengers that are ok with the $20 charge.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Truth is that the Legacy Lounge was not intended for sleeper passengers, business class, or select plus AGR members. The Legacy Lounge is intended for other coach and regular repeat passengers as there is also an option for a membership for much higher fee instead of the $20 per use fee. Thus, it is a pay for priority option mainly for coach class passengers.


----------



## neroden

Legacy Lounge allows outside food!


----------



## KmH

Manny T said:


> You worry about that .01% of the time when it's not and it could be your luggage that gets taken.


The number is likely closer to 0.0001%


----------



## Manny T

Thank you KmH for your response.

I wonder if you've seen this thread from last month: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/69350-my-first-time-using-amtrak-and-now-my-bag-is-missing/

I wonder what the odds are of having your bag stolen off the train the very first time you've taken Amtrak--would that be .01/100 or .0001/100?


----------



## KmH

Having a bag stolen/taken by mistake off the train is a much different, and much more likely occurrence, than having a bag stolen/taken by mistake in a bag storage area of a sleeper/business pax lounge.

As someone else mentioned, worry about things that are way more likely to happen.


----------



## anuenue

I have mobility impairment and am a very slow walker. When I reserved my roomette, I specifically requested assistance at the station. I'm planning to wait in the lounge prior to boarding. So, what assistance should I expect? Is it just having a red cap schlep my luggage, or is there something more? Are there golf-cart-type vehicles that could get me closer? I'd dearly love to not have to limp my way to the very far end of a long train if that's where my roomette is. And I'll need help getting my luggage up the stairs.

Actually, in my journey I'll be arriving and departing Chicago TWICE (each way). What assistance is available when arriving in Chicago?

If the assistance is something other than a red cap, what do I have to do at the station to make myself known to whoever's going to assist me?

Thanks!


----------



## zephyr17

The red caps have golf cart electric vehicles and take you out to your car on those along with your bags, providing the kind of assistance you need. Either the sleeping car attendant or the red cap will help you with you luggage up the stairs in the car.

You'd ask for a red cap at the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago. Arriving Chicago, they are usually by the door to the car. The SCA may ask you if you want a red cap. If you want to really make sure upon arrival, ask the conductor to make sure and have a red cap for you and he'll radio ahead. The red caps may make multiple trips, so you might not get the first one, but you will get one.


----------



## PVD

Unless something has changed, CUS redcaps use golfcarts.... let them know when you check in in the lounge that you require assistance The above poster spells it out well.


----------



## anuenue

@Zephyr17 and @PVD, thank you!


----------



## PVD

Let us know how it works out, enjoy your trip. Rail travel is about relaxing, don't stress about the little things, they have a way of working out.


----------



## anuenue

PVD said:


> Let us know how it works out, enjoy your trip. Rail travel is about relaxing, don't stress about the little things, they have a way of working out.


I agree. Being less-than-able-bodied, there are certain things I need to know ahead of time, but I enjoy going with the flow as much as possible. I'm ready for an adventure!

My trip isn't till May and June, but you bet I'll be back with a trip report afterwards.


----------



## DraftBeer

have a 5-hour layover at Chicago Union Station... is there anything interesting to kill time? Don't want to hang around the lounge... and also don't want to go eat or drink in or near the station.  Are there lockers for storing my carry-on bag and backpack for a few hours?

Thanks!


----------



## ScouseAndy

5 hours is plenty time to do the Skydeck in Willis Tower, its only a short walk from the station and the views are well worth it.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Lots of things you can do in 5 hours!

Chicago Water Taxi leaves from just outside the station If you want to see chicago by boat (Chicago River runs right through the city).

Millennium Park with the cloud gate (aka bean) is a nice place to walk around with great views of the skyline. (You can walk, Uber, or bus it... Not far from the station).


----------



## afigg

The news came out last week about the new agreement reached with USDOT that provides a path for obtaining $1 billion in federal funding, primarily loans it appears, to advance the projects to modernize Chicago Union Station. Debated about starting a new thread on the announcement, but since there are a number of Chicago Union Station related threads, decided to note it here as the funding should allow Amtrak and the city to proceed with a number of improvement projects following the new lounge opening.

Amtrak news release: Agreement Creates Path to Federal Backing for West Loop. Some excerpts:



> CHICAGO The City of Chicagos ambitious plans to modernize and transform Chicago Union Station and the surrounding West Loop area received a major boost today with the announcement by Mayor Rahm Emanuel, Amtrak, Metra and the RTA that the U.S. Department of Transportation (USDOT) Build America Bureau and the City of Chicago are entering into an Emerging Projects Agreement (EmPA), under which Chicago can work closely with USDOT with the ultimate goal of seeking up to $1 billion in federal funding for the project.
> 
> ....
> 
> The EmPA allows USDOT to offer enhanced technical assistance on complex, large scale projects seeking low-cost federal credit through the Build America Bureaus innovative programs, including TIFIA (Transportation Infrastructure Finance and Innovation Act) Program and RRIF (Railroad Rehabilitation and Improvement Financing). TIFIA has provided more than $26 billion in credit assistance around the country, including loans for the CTA and Chicagos acclaimed Riverwalk; RRIF has provided $5 billion in loans for projects around the country.
> 
> ....
> 
> Among the improvements that could be funded under the agreement are the following:
> 
> 
> Renovation of the Canal Street Union Station Lobby.
> Rehabilitation of the Great Hall skylight and dome structure.
> Renovation and expansion of the Adams Street and Jackson Street entrances.
> Expansion of the Union Station Concourse.
> Widening of platforms.
> Improvement of ADA accessibility throughout the station, including installation of an elevator at the Canal Street Headhouse.
> Reconstruction of the Canal Street and Harrison Street viaducts.
> Construction of pedestrian tunnels connecting Union Station to Metras Ogilvie Station and to the CTA Blue Line stop at Clinton Street.


A pedestrian tunnel to the Blue Line Clinton Street station would be a big plus for trips to/from CHI in bad weather or with luggage in tow. Could happen in a few years.


----------



## neroden

Wow, they're actually implementing the Master Plan. On an accelerated schedule. This is really great news.

The master plan includes converting the mail platforms into a high-level platform for the single-level trains, with a new underground waiting room. I really look forward to that.


----------



## daybeers

neroden said:


> Wow, they're actually implementing the Master Plan. On an accelerated schedule. This is really great news.
> 
> The master plan includes converting the mail platforms into a high-level platform for the single-level trains, with a new underground waiting room. I really look forward to that.


An accelerated schedule for an infrastructure project? Unheard of!


----------



## HenryK

I liked the lounge the first time . . . roomy, handy, close to the redcaps. Second time, though, one of the couches was soaked with urine. I discovered it the hard way. Within ten minutes of my informing the gatekeepers of the problem, the old couch had been whisked away and a new one installed.

I suspect an old person had fallen asleep . . . and into incontinence.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

HenryK said:


> I liked the lounge the first time . . . roomy, handy, close to the redcaps. Second time, though, one of the couches was soaked with urine. I discovered it the hard way. Within ten minutes of my informing the gatekeepers of the problem, the old couch had been whisked away and a new one installed. I suspect an old person had fallen asleep . . . and into incontinence.


Disgusting. Not the soaking of the couch so much as quietly leaving it for another guest to randomly discover. If someone can't keep from pissing themselves in public they should wear a diaper. If they can't change their diaper responsibly they should stay home. If they've reached the age of incontinence they've already had a good run and it's time to make way for other folks to enjoy their lives in a urine-free setting.


----------



## TylerP42

Weird that they have enough furniture to just install new ones in minutes...


----------



## HenryK

Soiling of the furniture (by whatever means, including spilling of drinks) may be frequent enough so that Amtrak keeps a few extras to use while the originals are being cleaned.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Actually, the maintenance and servicing of the Lounge beyond the reception area is operated by consulting contractors and not Amtrak personnel. When I was in lounge very early one morning last October, the very friendly Amtrak hostess shared the changes on how the new Metropolitan Lounge was now operated and maintained by contractors and the Amtrak personnel were not allowed to do anything such as change TV channels, clean up and stock the coffee and beverage area. So the contractors are the one's who provide the snacks and wine mid-day and would be the one's who cleaned and exchanged furniture as it is needed.


----------



## mycalpal

I have visited the Chicago Metropolitan Lounge once or twice a year for the past 8 years with my cross country trips and really liked it, especially when I was stuck there because of a late departure. I was there last June, shortly before it closed and just missed visiting the new Lounge. I have always brought food into the Metropolitan Lounge, waiting for departure of the Lake Shore Limited, in particular, as there is no dinner on the Lake Shore, due to its late departure. There hasn't even been a wine and cheese reception since it was cut early in 2013. I was aware that Club Acela did not allow outside food, but I did not know that the Metropolitan Lounge had the same policy? Perhaps, they have not made an issue of it at Chicago because the late departing Lake Shore did not serve dinner? As I make this trip a couple of times a year, it is actually going to be a minor hassle not being able to bring my modest dinner back to the new lounge.

Beyond this, I take exception with those who stated that Sleeping car passengers have no right to expect extra consideration. The Amtrak employees have made it clear that Sleeping car passengers do deserve special consideration with the great service I have received on every long distance trip I have taken. I can remember the Lake Shore Limited actually had a sign on the sleeper that said First Class and I was on a Lake Shore trip out of Boston, just a couple of years ago, and they announced that the Cafe was closing to serve lunch to the "First Class" Sleeping car passengers. The lunch was just a choice of a salad or a sandwich and chips, sodas plus a nice ice cream for dessert, but did I feel special? You bet I did! I have been riding Amtrak since I was a child, my step-father drove the Lake Shore Limited and a number of other trains until his retirement, and I love Amtrak.


----------



## lionelhoguy

When we were passing through Chicago two things I noticed about the Metropolitan Lounge. First, they do allow food to be eaten in the lounge. You have to use the low tables in the entry area by the front desk. The problem with that is that people like to sit there and chat. The Lounge attendants kept announcing that the tables were "JUST FOR PASSENGERS WITH OUTSIDE FOOD", but most of the tables were taken up by people just sitting there talking.







Not the best view of the tables, but you can just see one in front of the desk.

The second thing is when we were sitting upstairs, a teenager came up to the Jackson Street door and walked right in. The door was not locked and no alarm went off. That seemed really odd. She walked up to the vacant desk and asked me if this is where the agent was? I told her to go downstairs and they would aim her in the right direction.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

The photo in the above post is of the reception area leading into the actual lounge. This reception area is the only area of the lounge Amtrak personnel are responsible for and I've never seen anyone eating is this reception area at the low tables. The rest of the lounge is operated and maintained by contract and outside food is not allowed. There is a snack and beverage bar area with tables in the first room inside the contractor controlled lounge area. The do serve veggie type snacks and a wine bar around 12:30 PM every day.


----------



## TylerP42

The door on Jackson St should not of been open... I've had times where I couldn't even leave out that way


----------



## lionelhoguy

Tennessee Traveler said:


> The photo in the above post is of the reception area leading into the actual lounge. This reception area is the only area of the lounge Amtrak personnel are responsible for and I've never seen anyone eating is this reception area at the low tables. The rest of the lounge is operated and maintained by contract and outside food is not allowed. There is a snack and beverage bar area with tables in the first room inside the contractor controlled lounge area. The do serve veggie type snacks and a wine bar around 12:30 PM every day.


When I was there, only one table was being used by someone eating. The other three had people chatting. I think someone came in and needed a place to eat, that is why the counter lady made the announcement about the tables.



TylerP42 said:


> The door on Jackson St should not of been open... I've had times where I couldn't even leave out that way


I thought that was weird too, I was very surprised that there was no alarm like the sign said.


----------



## Blackwolf

Double checking ahead of using the new lounge for the first time next week. Is there any sort of day check bag room? I remember there being something, but any mention is since lost in the many pages of this thread.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Blackwolf said:


> Double checking ahead of using the new lounge for the first time next week. Is there any sort of day check bag room? I remember there being something, but any mention is since lost in the many pages of this thread.


To the right of the desk when you check in. No attendant, just self-serve.


----------



## jebr

That being said, the only entrance is within full view of the entrance desk and does require a valid entrance pass into the Metropolitan Lounge.


----------



## printman2000

At one point there was talk that only passengers departing sleeper (not arriving) would be allowed in. Did that ever happen? Or did the rules end up being the same as the old lounge.


----------



## jis

printman2000 said:


> At one point there was talk that only passengers departing sleeper (not arriving) would be allowed in. Did that ever happen? Or did the rules end up being the same as the old lounge.


I gather that was a bit of spontaneous Chicago rule making that did not pass muster at the HQ.


----------



## Bill

Is the new lounge just before the Great Hall where the bar used to be?


----------



## George K

jis said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one point there was talk that only passengers departing sleeper (not arriving) would be allowed in. Did that ever happen? Or did the rules end up being the same as the old lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> I gather that was a bit of spontaneous Chicago rule making that did not pass muster at the HQ.
Click to expand...

Sounds about right, because when I arrived on #8 in May, I had a 2 hour wait for my ride home. I wanted to wait in the (old) Metropolitan Lounge,I was told, in no uncertain terms, that the policy allowing that was going to change in June, when the new lounge opened. Higher-tiered passengers than I would _still_ be allowed to wait after arrival, but not the hot-polloi like me.


----------



## SarahZ

Bill said:


> Is the new lounge just before the Great Hall where the bar used to be?


Across from where Metro Deli used to be.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

printman2000 said:


> At one point there was talk that only passengers departing sleeper (not arriving) would be allowed in. Did that ever happen? Or did the rules end up being the same as the old lounge.


Sleeper, business class, and Select Plus and higher AGR members have access to the Metropolitan Lounge. In some cases, I understand that the host may require all Select Plus and above AGR members be booked on a train the day they use the lounge. In that case, they could be traveling coach but still eligible for the Metropolitan Lounge. I do remember reading in the new Chicago general boarding new check in process that the group I just listed may board from the Metropolitan Lounge and not be required to check in as other coach passengers are required to do.


----------

